# [LPF] A Soul Indiscretion



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 9, 2011)

Another Living Pathfinder tale of daring do!  Will the dastardly Aldern Foxglove *twirls his moustache* succeed in killing more of E'n's aspiring heroes, or will the adventurers overcome the odds to triumph!

Judge: HolyMan
DM: Aldern Foxglove

Heroes:
Amadeus Falkner: Human 1st Level Cavalier
Borric Hawkins: Human 2nd Level Fighter
Orlando Furioso: Human 2nd Level Rogue
Sylvain Marana: Human 2nd Level Witch
Guy Ledo: Human 1st Level Inquisitor
Zelena Andu: Gnome 2nd Level Cleric/Bard

[sblock=XP]
*Encounter 1: Gorged Grindylows = 267 XP each.*
*Encounter 2: Mean Little Frogs = 267 XP each*
*Encounter 3: Crooked Eels = 300 XP each
Encounter 4: Fish in a Barrel = 267 XP each*


```
Amadeus Falkner: 1101
          Borric Hawkins: 1101
  Orlando "Fury" Furioso: 1101
          Sylvain Marana: 1101
     Guy "The Duke" Ledo: 1101
             Zelena Andu: 1101
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Time XP]
As of March 13th 64 days

```
Amadeus Falkner: 472 (58 days 1st, 6 days 2nd)
          Borric Hawkins: 660 (11 days 1st, 53 days 2nd)
  Orlando "Fury" Furioso: 804 (39 days 2nd, 25 days at 3rd)
          Sylvain Marana: 660 (11 days 1st, 53 days 2nd)
     Guy "The Duke" Ledo: 472 (58 days 1st, 6 days 2nd)
             Zelena Andu: 728 (58 days 2nd, 6 days 3rd)
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=XP Totals]
As of March 9th 2011

```
Amadeus Falkner: 1573
           Borric Hawkins: 2945
   Orlando "Fury" Furioso: 3963
           Sylvain Marana: 2952
      Guy "The Duke" Ledo: 1573
              Zelena Andu: 3227
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Treasure]
Each character Receives a *50gp* "advance" from from Beppe Handso.  However the drunken watch commander forgets this advance so it amount to a bonus.

*Encounter 1: Gorged Grindylows*

```
Total Value: 442.96gp
Share: 73gp 8sp 2cp each

15pp (value 150gp), 12gp, 6sp, 36cp, Thieves Tools 30gp, Elixir of Hiding 250gp
(unidentified).
```
*Encounter 2: Mean Little Frogs*


```
Total Value: 2160gp
Individual Share: 360gp

Lorenzo the Basterd
+1 Chainshirt 1250gp, MW Falchion 375gp, Pesh x 3 60gp, Gold Chains 70gp, 5gp, 
Stitched Leather Map
```
Croaker Gang Members

```
Studded Leather Armor x 5 125gp, Shortbow x 5 150gp, Longsword x 5  75gp, 
Light Steel Shield x 5 45gp, Arrows (100) 5gp.
```
*Encounter 3: Crooked Eels
*

```
Total Value: 4336
Individual Share: 722gp 6sp 6cp

Big Fella:
Ring of Protection + 1 2000gp, MW Greatsword 350gp, MW Armored Coat 200gp.
 
The Juggler (Devargo)
MW Hand Crossbow 400gp, 2 x MW Dagger 604gp, MW Chainshirt 250gp, 2 doses 
of Medium Spider Venom (labeled) 300gp, Potion of Expeditious Retreat  50gp, 36gp.
 
Eel Gang Members
4 x Short Sword 40gp, 4 x Studded Leather 100gp, 60sp
```
*Encounter 4: Fish in a Barrel
*

```
Total Value: 3600gp
Individual Share: 600gp

MW Heavy Crossbow 350gp, 20 Bolts 1gp, Trident 15gp, 2450gp, 
Emerald Brooch 250gp, MW Abacus 50gp, MW Artisans Tools 55gp, Tiara 75gp, 
Assorted Jewelery 354gp
```
[/sblock]



[sblock=Adventure Rules]


In combat you must post your action within 24 hours of your turn  coming up.  If 24 hours pass then you are considered to be delaying and  will be moved down the initiative order, this may happen multiple  times. However, it will be relaxed slightly over the holiday period.


You  may post actions out of initiative order if you are reasonably sure  nothing up before your turn will effect your actions, your actions will  still take place on your initiative count.  If your actions are  invalidated you will be expected to post a new set.


If  you do not post for a week or more without having informed the DM he  reserves the right to remove you from the adventure giving you your  share of the XP and treasure earned as well as time XP and gp to the  date of your last post.


If your character gets enough XP to level they may do so immediately.  This grants the extra hp, but does not heal damage, and grants any additional spell slots, but not spells prepared.  A caster capable of spontaneously casting could use these slots normally, a cleric could only use them for cure or inflict spells, a druid for summon nature's ally, etc.  Prepared casters may prepare spells in these slots as if they had left the slots blank for the day, if they are able to do so.
[/sblock]  [sblock=The Glass Trumpet 1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 [/sblock]  [sblock=The Glass Trumpet 2]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]

[sblock=Knowledge Local Results]
Ranocchio is the slum district of Venza. It is poor, ill-kept, and many   of the houses of the district are in a state of collapse. Most houses   are built on timber pilings and what walkways that exist in Ranocchio   are rough, narrow planks that give the district its nickname 'Planks'.   Many of the volatile young men, meeting one another on the narrow   walkways, will duel for right of passage across the planks. It is   considered weakness to back down before blood has been shed. The bravos   of Ranocchio frequently take their brawling into other districts of the   city; they take great offense at the common epithet for a resident of   Ranocchio, ‘little frog’, and easily exchange violence for perceived   insult.

The most boisterous of the Ranocchio's gangs are the Croakers, a violent  outfit, the Crazy Frogs the best thought of of the gangs, and the Eels,  who are  renowned for controlling a large number of child thieves.   There are undoubtedly stronger more professional gangs within the  Ranocchio as well, but they tend to keep lower profiles for the most  part.

Murders are relatively common in the Ranocchio, but mutilations and  signs of torture are not.  The districts watch are renowned for their  incompetence, and for taking bribes to look the other way.  The guard  Commander Handso is rumored to be the bastard of a powerful Guild  leader, though rumors name several men it does seem likely someone  exerted influence to get Handso his current position.         [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 9, 2011)

Corporal Lorrazio looks over the assembled group, rubbing the bridge of his nose with a greasy finger as he does so.  Finally he sniffs and puffs up his chest officiously.




​ 
"Right, well I s'pose you lot 'll do.  Follow me then, we're goin' te the Planks so if ye don't want filth on yer fancy clothes might be best te swap 'em.  Best take a copy of the Glass Trumpet to, likely be more more use te ye tha ole Burppe Handso will be."  He pauses briefly to allow anyone who wishes to to change, and shaking his head at those who do not - apparently having a quite undemanding idea of what constitutes "fancy".  When everyone is ready he sniffs again, and sets off at a lazy saunter.

Ten minutes later and the group move away from the docks and their salty tang, and into the unpleasant mix of sea water and human effluent that gives the Ranocchio its delightful odour.  The buildings here are mostly in disrepair and ragged young children watch the group pass with wary eyes from stoops and alley ways.  Shoddy gondolas, much patched, or entirely cobbled together from detritus limp awkwardly along on the water ways, their pilots invariably shabbily dressed and but well armed - and ostentatiously so.

And instead of the neat bridges that populate the rest of Venza crude and worryingly wobbly planks provide the only means of crossing the endless canals.  Some residents even carry their own planks with them.

The group pass a number of gangs of young men, either bare chested or wearing sleeveless vest to display remarkable collection of tatoos - mostly lurid colorful things that ought not to be seen by children.  Lorazzio waves lazily to a few of these teens, but they ignore him and the Corporal urges anyone who slows to keep walking.

Eventually you reach the Guard station, an odd conical building with peeling white paint, boarded up windows, and a number of beggars sitting besides the entrance holding out their bowls.  Lorrazio urges you on into the building and takes you through a long curving mildew stained corridor to an office.

Here a fat man sits behind a desk, wearing what he clearly hopes is an expression of alert attention - the lie is lent by his red nose, and constant blinking.  The whole room reeks of strong spirits and body odour.

"Ah gentlemen, and er, lady, uh, gnome?  Its a pleasure to meet your aquaintance.  I am Commander Beppe Handso.  I wish you to deal with the problem of the murders here in the Ranocchio.  My men have tried their best, but they send me only the dregs you see, a poor workmen has poor tools as they say.  I should be in the Roses, not here...  its not fair...  What was I saying?  Oh, yes, solve the murders and I'll give you lots of gold, lets say two hundred and fifty gold pieces each!  And there's a reward to, but I can't quite recall what it was...  lots of gold hey?  You like that hey?  So solve the murders!"





​


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 10, 2011)

OPEN









*OOC:*


Still finalizing whether we will have a 6th member or not, but we are open for business!  Here's wishing every one a good game and high rolls!













*OOC:*















*OOC:*







​


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 10, 2011)

Snatching a copy of the Glass Trumpet as he leaves the Dunn Wright Inn Fury follows after the Corporal.  When they cross into Ranocchio district Fury inhales deeply.  "Ah, the smell of home."  He looks at the others and grins at any discomfort or dismay they allow to show on their faces.  "Welcome to the fetid mire of Venzan life."  He glances oh-so-briefly at one of the gangs of young men loitering nearby.  "Beware the leeches."

Fury navigates the planks with little apparent concern for his safety skipping over the narrow boards as if they are the wide, stone walks of a larger and more prosperous district.  He only seems concerned when watching Zelena cross and relieved when she sets foot on stable ground once more.  When they arrive at the guard station he steels himself and enters.  _It just doesn't feel right being here._

He listens to the fat, rambling fool, Commander Handso, and feels the urge to skewer a man for the second time this day.  He really wishes someone else would speak up, anyone at all.  He bites his tongue to avoid saying anything to the Commander, a man whose type he has encountered many times before: thinking himself too good to be in ol' Planks yet worse than the bravos lining the street outside.  Finally, he senses the jangle that heralds he is about to do something reckless and he stops chewing his tongue to speak.  "Is that it?  You expect us to waltz out of here with nothing to go on and bring you the murderers?  Gold's a powerful incentive, true, but perhaps you have a bit of _information_ we could use in order to find these criminals, eh?  Say, a victim's name, a location, a witness; anything."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 10, 2011)

Handso blinks stupidly and squints at Fury, jowls wobbling indignantly,

"That impertinent journalist has done all your work for you, just solve the murders.  Nobody talks to the watch in this fetid little sink hole of a district.  Speak with any of the gangs, the whores, beggars or wastrels, they likely all know more than the pitiful dribble of nonsense fed to me by the incompetent lack wits I am forced to suffer as subordinates.  Honestly if my own men were capable of spoon feeding you I would not need you in the first place, now would I?"


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 10, 2011)

"You do have a point, sir," says Fury between clenched teeth.  _And it's likely to leave my scabbard and find your eye, you fat, useless leech!_ "Start counting out those coins, I'll be back for my share before you know it."

He grins a feral, Planks grin and swaggers from the office, through the moldy hallway staring down any guardsman that should get in his way and out the door.  "Gods cursed, syphilitic son of a whore..."  Fury uses all his best curses until he finally winds down.  He stares at the wide-eyed beggars then props himself up against the wall to wait for his fellow investigators.  Perhaps without him inciting the Commander to anger they'll manage to get something useful from the guard.  As he waits (not too long he hopes) he whistles a fairly popular tune in Planks that tells an unflattering tale of the venal white cloaks of one of the worst districts of Venza.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 10, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Adding Knowledge Local check results from the Dunn Wright Inn thread.  Zelena knows by virtue of a high check, Fury also knows through being a local.  Also included in the 1st post for ease.  1st paragraph is from the wiki, next two are new info.[/sblock]

[Sblock=Knowledge Local Results]
Ranocchio is the slum district of Venza. It is poor, ill-kept, and many   of the houses of the district are in a state of collapse. Most houses   are built on timber pilings and what walkways that exist in Ranocchio   are rough, narrow planks that give the district its nickname 'Planks'.   Many of the volatile young men, meeting one another on the narrow   walkways, will duel for right of passage across the planks. It is   considered weakness to back down before blood has been shed. The bravos   of Ranocchio frequently take their brawling into other districts of the   city; they take great offense at the common epithet for a resident of   Ranocchio, ‘little frog’, and easily exchange violence for perceived   insult.

The most boisterous of the Ranocchio's gangs are the Croakers, a violent  outfit, the Crazy Frogs the best thought of of the gangs, and the Eels,  who are  renowned for controlling a large number of child thieves.   There are undoubtedly stronger more professional gangs within the  Ranocchio as well, but they tend to keep lower profiles for the most  part.

Murders are relatively common in the Ranocchio, but mutilations and  signs of torture are not.  The districts watch are renowned for their  incompetence, and for taking bribes to look the other way.  The guard  Commander Handso is rumored to be the bastard of a powerful Guild  leader, though rumors name several men it does seem likely someone  exerted influence to get Handso his current position. 		[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


I was hoping to have a little time RPing in the Dunn Wright Inn before we get rolling here.  I also need to wait 3 days for me weapon to be delivered. I do have a drafted post ready to go though.







EDIT: DM cleared me to pick it up later.  Posting again.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 10, 2011)

Borric heads outside alongside Fury, but after sniffing the stench he looks askance at the swashbuckler like he's off his rocker, "Eh? Smells like a sewer to me.  You must like offal too." He keeps his big mouth shut the rest of the way to visit this Commander Handso hoping to learn something from Fury's investigative technique.  Borric is not very skilled at that sort of thing.

-----------------

As they are leaving, Borric cannot contain himself any longer and proceeds to make an uncouth remark, but he thinks it is true non-the-less, "Well, Commander, if your subordinates are incompetent, you must be as well since they are your responsibility in how their discharge their duties.  You should invest some of the money you spend increasing your girth on training for your men." 

Borric turns and walks out without bothering to hear the fat slob's retort.  Joining Fury, he offers some advice on cursing, sharing his extensive repertoire in the dwarven and giant tongues.  After a moment he suggests, "Let's start our investigation in the brothels, we can kill two goblins with one arrow, eh?  Better than trying to fork a snake, at least."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________






Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 10, 2011)

Sylvain was quiet during the trip and meeting with the commander.  While he was not impressed with the fellow, he, unlike Borric and the one called Fury, had enough couth to keep his tongue in check.  Until he got out of hearing range, at least.  

"Well, I am completely shocked that you would suggest beginning in a brothel, Borric," Syl laughs in a sarcastic tone.  "Is anyone from this area?  Any contacts here that we could start an investigation with?  I don't really fancy walking up and trying to parley with random groups of hooligans, who no doubt simply wish to bash our heads in."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 10, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

Borric chuckles, "You know me and the whores.  But with the coin I got, perhaps I will stick with the classier courtesans in the Night Court district for my more personal needs from now on." 

"Given the alleged incompetence of the Guard, perhaps we should discuss some things with the local hooligans.  I am meaning to try out this new weapon I bought.  Not much for bashing, but good for slicing off their limp noodles I am sure." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 11, 2011)

Fury practices a few choice words in Giantish before addressing the subject of their investigation.  "I hope Zelena has a better time of it than we did."  He shakes his head in disbelief at the so-called Commander.  "She has a better head on her shoulders than I do.  Calmer.  Has a way with people, she does."  Fury drums his fingers on the hilt of his rapier as if itching to draw and use it and he paces along the side of the guard station within hearing of the beggars.  He lets loose with a string of mangled Giantish curses.  "Leeches like that get fat on the blood of common folk who can't help where they were born.  Someone should do something about it."

Fury tilts his head and gives Sylvain a blank look.  "I was _born_ here.  You could say that _I'm_ one of those 'hooligans'.  They do what they have to to survive.  Especially in the face of men like those..."  His lips tighten into a thin line and his eyes seem to chill a degree or two.

When he turns away from the witch his eyes light upon the beggars.  His brow raises as he assesses the miserable wretches and he locks eyes with one.  "I'd be willing to bet that a man always looked over would see and hear quite a bit that goes on in this city; like these foul mutilations happening 'round here.  Or know someone who might have seen or heard something.  If that man were to part with some useful information I'd surely make it worth his time."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* nothing[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 11, 2011)

Syl wanted to explain to Fury that it wasn't the upbringing that made someone trouble, it was the violence and lawbreaking they chose to do afterwards that do so, but before he could get the words out, the man was already moving to question some of the onlookers.  Syl hung back from the questioning, as to give the fellow his room to operate.

"A bit touchy, isn't he?" Syl whispers to Borric.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 11, 2011)

Borric claps a hand on Fury's shoulder, good-naturedly, "Well, now you are working for guard and the boot's on the other foot, eh?  I am sure this bug-lover did not mean to offend you. If he did, he needs more practice to do it right proper. He did not even disparage your mother or call you a coward."  

"Speaking of the gnome, she off doing her own investigating or is she meeting us here?  If we are waiting for her, we can start with the beggars nearby, but I warn you, tact is not my strongest trait." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 11, 2011)

"I know all about it man?  You got any Pesh, I'll tell you everthin' for a bit of the sweet cactus!"  A lean balding man scrambles to his feet using the wall for support and swaying on the spot as if he has trouble standing.  "I have seen some of the unofficial corpses, dead nasty!  Even take you to one for a taste.  Names Swayzie, least wise that is what folk call me, really its Nandro Forenzi.  But for some Pesh I'll be whoever you like..."

His eyes roam over he group wildly and he holds his hands out to the sides like an acrobat on a high wire.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 11, 2011)

Fury looks at the wobbly beggar skeptically.  "Nandro, you show us this corpse, tell us what you know and I'll see you have the means to get yourself a taste of the Pesh.  Gotta wait for a couple of friends of mine to show up first, though."

[sblock=OOC]Since we're doing a double-scene, here and in the Dunn Wright I can't be sure, but I would assume we _all_ followed the Corporal here to talk to Handso.  If that's the case Zelena and anyone else may have stayed to placate the Commander or followed after Fury after his outburst.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 11, 2011)

The gnomish woman follows the others out of the Tavern with  no comments nor does she appear to change her clothing or gear. As they group reaches the Planks she continues on through the grime as does everyone else, barely slowing her pace as she easily keeps up with the group. The dirt and mud that does manage it's way onto her tidy belongings is ignored as if it never happened.

Entering the guard post she remains to one side, quite and confident and listens to all that is said. At the comments of other more, "outspoken" individuals of the group the only outside expression is that of a raised brow.

As Borric storms out she takes the cue and steps forward, _"Commander Handso, I do apologize for my companion's outburst. I believe that he has been having a bad day and has let his anger get the best of him. I am sure you do your best to run the Ranocchio District the best you are able, with what you are provided with."_

She takes a moment for her comments to soothe and calm the man before continuing, _"Your offer does seem fair, but considering the efforts that will be needed, might I ask for a portion of the intended funds up front? If we are to loosen tongues, the most universal method is with coin."_

She continues with more as the man considers her first request and asks, _"Since we will be conducting this investigation on behalf of the city of Venzu, perhaps you might be able to provide us with a writ of some kind granting us this permission? Just in cast we run afoul of some of your other men in the field, or other officers of the fine city. Not to mention, should we find and catch those responsible for these despicable acts, the powers of arrest and detain, in the limited capacity that you have hired us for?"_

She smiles and looks up at the Commander with whomever has remained within the guard post with her kind sparkling eyes.

((Diplomacy 1d20+8=14))


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 11, 2011)

Beady eyes starring after the more thorny party members Hanso's attention is soon drawn back to Zelena.  And he is soon nodding along with her words, evidently pleased that someone understands him, and the pressures he is under.

"Ah, thank you my dear, such a pleasure to be in the presence of a real lady, even one of small stature.  I am afraid a warrant would do you more harm than good here in the Ranocchio, the vermin here go out of their way to disrupt the forces of justice and order," he taps his chest and smiles modestly, "as for my men, well most of them are little better.  They generally go out of their way to avoid trouble and half of them take the greater part of their pay from the gangs in any case."

"As for an advance upon the coin," he frowns, "yes, you raise a good point.  And you are properly respectful, I never get any respect, they all laugh at me you know...  S'not fair, I work hard, paperwork, and, and public relations, and whiskey doesn't drink itself...  What was I talking about?  Ah coin, yes, yes I shall advance you 50 gold pieces each for bribes and such."

Reaching down to a draw with a grunt of effort, Handso lifts out a small lock box and open it with a brass key.  Hey counts out 50 gold for each mercenary - which takes a while - and then pushes them across the table towards Zelena.

[sblock=Treasure]Everyone receives 50gp.  OOC he will forget about this advance so  it is in addition to the 250gp reward.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 11, 2011)

Zelena will collect the coins and will turn them over to the others as when she reunites with them... ((Maybe...  )) _"Thank you Commander. I will not take up any more of your time. We will attempt to get to the bottom of this matter as quickly as we can. With some luck, our deeds will bring a spotlight on the district and allow it to prosper instead of wallow."_ she turns to leave and says with respect, _"Good day, Sir."_

The gnome then exits the guard post and once the door is shut closes her eyes for a brief moment and takes in a deep breath. As her grey eyes open she looks about for those she just cleaned up after. She walks over the the guys..._ "Well, we are good with the Commander, for now. "_ Eyes Fury with that "you know what you did" look, _"I even managed to get us... "_ she catches sight of the beggar close by and does not continue._ "I will mention it again in private company."_

_"So... does this, gentleman happen to know something of interest to us?"_ she asks. The gnome peers around the area carefully looking for anyone paying any undo attention to the group. ((Perception 1d20+9=15))


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 11, 2011)

All of the beggars seem quite interested in the party, and their eyes rove for the tell tale bulge of purses, but they appear to have ceded the floor to Swayze for the time being.


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 11, 2011)

Falkner stays mostly quiet through the exchange with Handso.  He seems more preoccupied by leaning against the wall so that his cloak, emblazoned with the crest of the White Cloaks Roses Garrison isn't visible to the Commander.  He however fails to repress a snort at Handso's comment about just where he belongs.

Following the group out of the Garrison and into the street, Falkner hears the exchange between Fury and the beggar.

He listens in carefully, trying to look for the subtle hints that one trained in the guard knows to look for when talking to addicts.  Is he bluffing for a chance at some pesh, or does he actually know something?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 11, 2011)

[sblock=toasterferret]He's certainly being shifty, and he's clearly not trusty worthy, but he does seem to be telling the truth about having seen and knowing the location of murdered corpses.  Like most Pesh addicts he would likely kill for money, watch your back around this type of scum.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 11, 2011)

Now that the entirety of the group was present, Syl motioned to the addict that Fury was questioning, "I believe everyone is now present and accounted for.  If you would care to lead on, Nandro, it would be appreciated."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 11, 2011)

Swayze rubs his hands eagerly and staggers off beckoning the group to follow him.  Watching him cross the narrow plank bridges is alarming in the extreme, but somehow he manages to avoid falling.

He leads the group to a row of ruined houses, worse even than the districts standard.  Tumbled down walls, and collapsed roofs make them an unappealing prospect.  Swayze points to the house on the far right, 

"In the basement, but it stinks pretty bad, and Swayze warns you it ain't pretty.  Can I have me Pesh now?  I don't get much grub so I need te keep it down, else I'd come with ye..."


----------



## AxeM (Jan 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Please ignore, if you didn't want me as the 6th







The Duke finally catches up to the commander and everyone else. His breath stinks a bit of the ale he had to down to catch up but his step is firm and determined.

"I hope I haven't missed too much of the action" Coughs out The Duke


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 11, 2011)

Fury smiles and winks at Zelena choosing to ignore the look she gave him.  "I knew you could charm the old winesop."

Fury stares at the beggar with a cocked brow.  "Nandro, Nandro.  That's it?  _'Corpse is in there, gimme my Pesh'_?  We have to check it out first.  And part of the deal was you tell us what you know about these things or someone who might know more than you.  Wait here while we check it out."

When the big man catches up with them Fury nods in greeting.  "Fury.  You'd be...?  Hope you're not too attached to your breakfast."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* nothing[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

Nandro scowls mutinously at Orlando and mutters, "Never said nuffin about knowin' more."  In a louder voice he adds, "Fine Swayze'll wait here for you."


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 12, 2011)

Feeling some hairs stand up on the back of his neck, Falkner cocks an eyebrow at Swayze.

"We aren't hard of hearing you know..."

thinking a moment he continues...

"I think you should come down with us, tell ya what if you do, I'll throw in a little something extra that will feed you for a week."

Falkner flashes a few silver before slipping them back in his pocket and judging the mans reaction...


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

"M'not going in there, 'cept maybe for a taste of cactus."  The beggar says insistently, his eyes darting shiftily back and forth between Falkner and Fury.


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 12, 2011)

Raising an eyebrow at the rest of the group

"What are your thoughts?  I think someone doesn't want his pesh."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

"Pfft, you don't think too good then."  The beggar replies sourly.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 12, 2011)

"I say we give the mongrel a  little something, and if his information is good, we can give up the remainder when we come back outside.  Who knows what kind of knowledge might be floating around in that cactus addled head of his?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 12, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric watches the discussion with the beggar and says to The Duke, "Grab his other arm, he is coming with us. Don't you worry Swayze, we'll protect you from the rats and then you can have your stuff.  You can cover your eyes if the sight be too horrible." 

Never one to trust any vagrant or pesh abuser, he figures better to have the man within arms reach just in case.  He grasps the beggar's arm and will usher him along behind the others.
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 12, 2011)

Zelena looks to Borric and says sternly, _"I suggest you let the man go. If you are not man enough to go in without a beggar in front of you..."_ She leaves it the rest fro the man to deal with.

The gnome looks to others... _"Lets get this business over with."_  She moves to the house in question to investigate. She looks over the entrance and within. Her hand on the hilt of her blade.

((Perception 1d20+9=29 ))


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 12, 2011)

Fury shrugs and grins at Borric and the Duke.  "I wouldn't make her angry, if I were you."  Steel sings quietly as Fury draws his rapier and follows after Zelena.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 12, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric looks down at the gnome woman, "Madam, I have no need to prove my manhood, my shaft speaks for itself." 

He holds out the guisarme to show what he means. The fighter isn't afraid of what he might find, he just wants the beggar to not run off while they are inside.  He keeps hold of Swayze and drags him along, "Don't you worry, mate. I have my own shield so I won't be needing to use you, eh?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

"Rape, rape, he's tryin' te rape me!"  The beggar screams at the top of his voice, kicking and struggling at Borric feebly.  "Arg, let me go you great hairy gonad! He's tryin' te murder me!  And violate me corpse in unnatural ways!"

[sblock=Amadeus Falkner]You have a hunch that the beggar's desire to not enter the building exceeds that reasonable to avoid even a rotting corpse - afterall he smells worse than most corpses. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2836496/[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 12, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric looks around to see if anyone else is taking undue attention to the man's cries, "Boyo, if you want to be raped, don't you worry it can be arranged.  If I find a gods-rotted orge in there, you'll be his first lover." 

He isn't letting go, since he is now firmly convinced the beggar will run off and be unavailable for questioning.  He doesn't want to have to chase the mendicant down later.

[sblock=Skill Rolls]Perception (1d20+2=13); Sense Motive (1d20+5=20)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 12, 2011)

Ignoring the beggars outburst, Falkner looks at the rest of the group

"I know a trap when i see one, if we go in that building, be prepared for a fight."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

Heading towards the building the group can see that the house's floor has caved in.  A single staircase leads down into a dark basement full of rippling water and the stench of death assails your nostrils cutting through even the Ranocchio's  heady aroma.  Those with keen eyes can make out several pieces of pale bloated flesh floating in the water, apparently more than one body has found its way here.

[sblock=Zelena]Zelena makes out a shapes in the water, barely perceptable save as slightly darker patches of shadowed water, they appear to be small and vaguely humanoid.  She cannot be certain but she guesses they number between 6 and 10.[/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Jan 12, 2011)

The Duke stifles a belch and speaks: "Might as well let the varmint go, whatever is in that house will be enough trouble without this louse underfoot as well."

The Duke will then unstrap his Meteor Hammer from his belt and hold it in fortress mode.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 12, 2011)

Syl follows behind the remainder of the group, having a bit more trouble than expected while his nose was assaulted by the awful smells coming from the area.


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 12, 2011)

Zelena ignores Borric's comment shaking her head with an obvious smile and says to herself, _"Too easy..."_

Heading within and starting down the stairs of the ruined home the gnomish woman is able to catch sight of something and holds up a free hand and in a whispers back, _"Small creatures within the water amongst the bodies. At least half dozen but likely more."_


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

"Seeing things."  Swayze says, moving his finger around in a circle beside his head in the crazy gesture and nodding at Zelena.  His guilt is written across his face as he strains against Borrics grip.  "S' probably just the bits of bodies underwater.  Cause they're mutilated and such.  If it ain't her imagination, besides ye can't trust gnomes!  Let me go ye basterd child of bear and monkey!  I ain't goin' down there!"


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 12, 2011)

"Swayze, for you own good, you should tell us what is down there.  If not, I'd think Borric would do his best to throw you in the water, just to see whther the gnome is crazy or not."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

Swayze pauses and eyes Borric appraisingly, he swallows, "Look there might, might, be squid goblin things down there.  They might eat people, so I ain't goin' down there.  I didn't tell you there weren't any squid goblins!  Let me go!"


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 12, 2011)

"Careful Zelena.  I have no doubt that whatever is down there knows of our presence by now, with all the shouting..."

Falkner swings his shield from his back, and slowly draws his sword, looking back and forth between Zelena and Borric

"What is our next course of action friends?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 12, 2011)

Borric forces Swayze to sit down on the stairs, "Listen Boyo, just sit right here and don't go anywhere.  The man with the rapier knows these neighborhoods and if we have to come looking for you it won't be pleasant."

"Syl, have your scorpion watch him. He can bite him if he runs away."

Turning back to the beggar, "Boyo, the poison in that stinger will mean a slow painful death, so you best be just staying put, eh?" 

Then he grips his guisarme with two hands and heads further down the stairs and pokes at the water.

[sblock=Skill Checks]Perception (1d20+2=12)
If needed while I am in bed: Initiative (1d20+4=18)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

"Your still goin' down?"  The beggar asks incredulously, "Try te throw yer weapons onte the staircase when ye die, de ye just want te leave yer purses with me for safe keepin'?" Offering the group an ingratiating grin, even as he eyes up the scorpion.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 12, 2011)

"That is a good idea, Borric.  Waltor hasn't had dinner yet, so he'd be happy to take a snack out of old Swayze over there if necessary.  So, Swayze, be a dear, and just give us a couple moments to deal wtih this squid, then we'll talk cactus."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

"I ain't had dinner neither."  Swayze says eyeing the scorpion again, "so if I stay ye'll give me Pesh?  Promise?  Swear?"


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 12, 2011)

"I'm not a liar, Swayze. A deal's a deal. If you give us real help, I will give you coins which you can do with what you please. Use it to eat dinner, use it to get a room and get a bath, or use it for whatever you wish. You give us useful info and you get coins, as far as I am concerned. You don't give us useful info and I don't give you the coins. Point blank."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

"I told you where the bodies are!  That's all I know, if I knew who done the murders I'd have turned 'em inte old Blubber Butte fer a reward meself."  Swayze protests.  "What else de ye think I know?  You said show you bodies and you'd give me Pesh!  I showed you bodies give me Pesh!"


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 12, 2011)

"Cortessa's teats, I hate fighting in water."  Fury glares at the beggar.  "Tell me straight, Nandro, or I'll make sure you never get Pesh again.  These the bodies we lookin' for or you just showing us some gang's body dump thinking you can show us a few corpses, get your Pesh and go on your merry little way?  I go down there, fight some muck-dwelling corpse-muncher, and discover you been trying to con us, the rest of your short life is going to be very unhappy."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

"All the bodies are mutilated lately, dozens and dozens, the things down there drag them back to their lair 'ere.  This is prime information this, should get a whole cactus, don't think I don't know you are all plannin' te cheat me." Swayze says irritably.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 12, 2011)

*Fury - Male Human Bravo w/ rapier*

Fury slaps five golds into Swayze's shaking hand.  "There's your taste of Pesh, like I promised.  Those bodies down there have what we need and you'll have another taste."

The rogue turns his attention away from the beggar and to Borric.  "Not the best conditions for fighting.  You got any suggestions?"  While he is specifically addressing his question to the fighter his eyes take in everyone in the party and indicate he'd be willing to listen to anyone with a sound tactical plan.

[sblock=OOC]Do we need a light source within the building?[/sblock]

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +3

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

"Pesh costs at least 20 gold, yer tryin' to swindle a beggar, can't get no lower than that!  I'll sing it from the roof tops you tight fisted bunch of beggar beatin' lie spoutin' cheap scates!  Ye rob a man of his dignity and give him not even the proper amount of coin ye promised!  I'd not treat me own mother that way!"  Swayze bellows in protest, even as the gold pieces vanish into his rags.

[sblock=OOC]A light source would be handy its certainly shadowed down there.[/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Jan 12, 2011)

The Duke speaks calmly in a monotone "Sapo's light guide us in dark places."

The Duke will cast light onto his meteor hammer.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 12, 2011)

Syl hands the beggar 15 more gold, just to get some blissful silence for the squad to plot a course of action.  "Take this, Peshy, and shut up.  There is more where that comes from, if you continue to feed us helpful  information."  Waltor clicks his pinchers disapprovingly and stares at Syl for giving the thief any of their gold.  









*OOC:*


I'll mark it off my sheet this evening.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

"Right you are boss!"  Swayze says happily secreting the coin before throwing up a jaunty salute and sitting down.

[sblock=Zelena]You can see creatures in A8, B10, C5, C9, D6, D8.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 13, 2011)

His transaction with the beggar concluded, Syl turns to the rest, "What is the plan ladies and gentlemen?  Are we going to try to lure these things out and hack them apart?  Assuming they can't exit the water, how are we going to get to them?"


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 13, 2011)

"Well, since the water limits us quite a bit, we could try shooting a few bolts at them down there, and hope to lure them onto the stairs or out the door where we could surround them, or throw in a chink of meat and hope they go into some kind of feeding frenzy and are distracted, so we can take pot-shots.  Barring that we may just have to wade in, shields in front...unless anyone knows a more magical method of giving us an advantage?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 13, 2011)

Even though the immediate area is lit by The Duke's hammer, Borric pulls out a sunrod and strikes it to provide even more illumination.  He reaches back to stick the shaft in the holder on his pack to let it shine light from over his left shoulder to free his hands to grip the guisarme.

Borric stands at the foot of the stairs [B-3], "I don't look forward to fighting in the water either. But at least we can see better now."

Then reaches out and pokes into the water with the bladed hook of his guisarme to perhaps see what they are dealing with.  If the creatures can reach them, better to start the fight with everyone on dry land.

[sblock=OOC]Not sure you need an attack roll or not.
Here's this if needed yet: Initiative (1d20+4=18)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Borric has no idea where any of the creatures are, there stealth checks are simply too high - Zelena made a 29 to see them. Assume that entering the water trigger init.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 13, 2011)

*Fury, Human male Rogue*

Fury moves up next to Borric [A3] and peers into the room shaking his head when he can't make anything out.  "We may not have much choice in this."  He looks back at the others, particularly the big man with the odd weapon.  "You prepared to make a splash?"

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, I was a little rushed and now realized that Zalena hasn't shared what she has seen.  Though I am assuming she will. I edited the post to just poke into the water, since all I was trying to do was start combat with everyone on the stairs.

Looking back at the map, I think B-3 is partially in water? Wasn't my intention to actually get boots wet, per se.  But if there is no reaction to just poking the guisarme into the water, then he would maybe step down a little to reach farther.  So either way is fine by me.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 13, 2011)

The water at the top of the steps is mere inches deep, but it looks too be around four feet deep in the room, most of the party will need to wade and Zelena would need to swim.

[sblock=OOC]The water counts as difficult terrain to all save Zelena who will actually need to swim.  For our purposes entering the water entails leaving the stair - despite the lowest one being covered with a few inches of water.[/sblock]

[sblock=perrinmiller]No problem perrinmiller, but for the record most of you won't see them even if you have the sqaure pointed out, Zelena barely made the perception check.
[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 13, 2011)

Falkner steps up behind Fury (A-2), prepared to do what he can in the tight quarters.





[sblock=Mini Stats]
Falkner Human Cavalier 1
Initiative: +2 Perception: +0

AC: 20 (12 touch; 18 flat-footed)
HP: 12 Current: 12
CMB: +4 CMD: 16 Fort: +4 Ref: +2 Will: +0

In Hand: Sword and Shield
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Sylvain stares down into the water, trying to make out the creature that Swayze described.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 13, 2011)

Sylvain can see no creatures, there seem to be shadows and bits of floating debris everywhere.


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 13, 2011)

Zelena ponders things for a moment. She seems to have an idea, but then shakes her head, _"That will not work..." _

She motions to those nearby... _"I can see the little guys.. There, there... there over there, there, "_ The gnome points them out to group. _"Tricky little guys."_

The gnomish woman whispers a new idea to the others, _"I might be able to scare them with an illusion. A few anyhow."_


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 13, 2011)

"Well, I can't see a thing in that murky water.  You do something to scare 'em up that would help a lot," says Fury.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Jan 13, 2011)

The Duke Grunts
"None of ya are hunters I see"

The Duke will wrap his hammer around his belt and pull out a longbow and notch an arrow to it. Then he leans over Zelena (somewhat uncomfortably, depending on her feelings about personal space) to try and match her angle of vision

"Where were they again Zelena, point one out for me"


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 13, 2011)

Fury will move out of the way if it will help the big fellow get a clear shot to wherever Zelena points out.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 13, 2011)

From the bottom of the steps you can see a large collection of bloated white corpses, flies buzzing around them in a black cloud.  Few look to be intact.

Despite your best efforts nobody can see the things even following Zelena's directions.









*OOC:*


To save some time here I am going to tell you OOC, that Zelena is the only one even capable of seeing these guys - she has a +9 bonus, otherwise The Duke's +6 is the next highest and insufficient.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I suspect the point is not to see the creatures but to know, in general, where they are so he can attack the square and hope he hits something using rules for attacking creatures with total concealment.[/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Jan 13, 2011)

The Duke will fire his long bow into the water at an indicated square.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 14, 2011)

Borric stands ready with his guisarme, waiting to see if The Duke draws a reaction from the creatures.  He has a bow and knows how to use it, but is prepared to defend the group if the creatures are amphibious.

He asks Zelena, "Can you describe what we are dealing with? Are they fish or do they have legs?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 14, 2011)

_"Let us see how this works... Get ready..."_ Zelana throws up a bit of fuzzy fleece and cants something arcane... Within the water a large serpentine shape with a big spikey toothy maw, appears from the watery entrance of the room (D4 and D5).  _"Small human like creatures... water goblins perhaps. Our Pesh addict mentioned squid goblin."_

((Silent Image, DC 13 Will Save once interacted with.))


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 14, 2011)

The arrow pierces the murky waters surface and a split second later an oily vermillion substance bubbles upwards followed shortly after by a small grotesque corpse.  It has a goblin-like torso and head and eight tentacles in place of legs!

As Zelena places her serpent the water thrashes and two more of the creatures hurl themselves at the beast.  The sound of thrashing water from behind the tumble down wall indicates more of the creatures trying to attack the illusory snake from the other side of the doorway.  At the back of the room to the water thrashes and tentacles and leathery limbs can be seen as the creatures dart out of sight through to the other room.

Three of the creatures see strike the illusion, with crude little spears and one of them begins burbling excitedly in a strange watery language.









*OOC:*


Fury is up!
Followed by Borric.
Knowledge Dungeoneering to identify the Squid Goblins










[sblock=Aquan]Nobody speaks Aquan right?[/sblock]

[sblock=Init Order]
Hmmm, not entirely sure how to treat this as the little guys were watching you from the water waiting for you to act.  So we'll go with.

The Duke
Zelena
Squid Goblins
Fury
Borric (I'm aware was readied, but since nothing would have triggered I'm being nice)
Sylvain
Falkner
[/sblock]

[sblock=Avatar Images]
Did not have an image for Zelena, if you have something you would prefer SongDragon let me know and I'll alter it as desired.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 14, 2011)

Borric shifts the guisarme to his left hand only and draws out on of his chakrams, "By Callisto, those things are fuuugly! Let me know if you want me to advance into the water." 

He sends the sharpened discus slashing at the left-most creature, returning the guisarme back to his two-handed grip.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Draw Chakram
*Standard Action:* Ranged attack on #4: 1d20+3=19, 1d8+3=11
*Free Action:* Grip Guisarme with two hands again[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 14, 2011)

Borric's chakkram whistles through the air and carves a furough through the ugly aquatic creatures head exposingy glistening grey brain matter and sending it back beneath the waters, only to bob up a second later.









*OOC:*


Fury is up!
Followed by Sylvain.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 14, 2011)

Fury will slip past the Duke and splash his way into the room.  He has his rapier in hand and is ready if any of the creatures make an appearace.

[sblock=OOC]Move: to A5
Standard: Ready action: attack any squid creature that enters his threatened area.  Not sure if I have to be more specific than that.

FYI, several of us had already rollled initiative when you asked for it earlier.  I'll gladly take your higher roll but just thought you should know.

Second, Perrin, several times (in this game and in Buyer's Remorse) you've noted drawing a weapon as a free action.  Drawing a weapon is a move action or is considered a free action when combined with a move action.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Borric has Quick Draw Feat, so that is Free Actions.   He has fast hands and why he carries as many weapons as he does.

Edit: BTW, left-most was Borric's left meaning #4 as stated in the spoiler block.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 14, 2011)

Not being able see the creatures that well led Syl to proceed with caution.  "Do you think we can draw them to us?  I'm not excited to attempt to head into the water to deal with these creatures.  Zelena, do you think you could create another image that migth lure those things our way, like a tasty fish?"









*OOC:*


Syl will not take an action this round other than discussing strategy.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 14, 2011)

[sblock=perrinmiller and GlassEye]4 is not an option as Borric can't see it and there's a wall in the way.  How about Fury moves down and attacks baddy 1 which he can do from A5, and Borric chakkrams 2?  Fury acts before Borric afterall.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


That's fine.  I wanted to hit the farthest one to the East that he can see.  #3 if possible, but #2 is better than #1.


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 14, 2011)

_"I will work on something."_ she answers Syl as she continues to maintain the illusion.

((Knowledge (dungeoneering) 1d20+2=10 ))

[sblock=Webpage/Image]
I have mentioned it a few times... Zelena's Webpage I did it before Zelena was on the wikki. I like the website better...But hey, its my work. There is an image of Zelena there as well... 

or use 





[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


New Map.






[sblock=SongDragon] Mind me sticking that pic up on Zelena's wiki page?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 14, 2011)

Fury stabs at the squid-like goblin facing him.

[sblock=OOC]Perrin, ah, I see.  That feat never even crossed my mind.  Thanks for indulging me.

AF, certainly I will take the option that allows me an attack.  Thanks for the suggestion and allowing us to alter actions.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 14, 2011)

But Fury's blade fails to connect with the small creature.









*OOC:*


Falkner is up!
Followed by The Duke.


----------



## AxeM (Jan 14, 2011)

The Duke will stow his longbow and draw his meteor hammer (always in fortress mode unless otherwise specified) and will hopefully say something useful about the creatures


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Falkner is up!
Followed by Zelena.







[sblock=AxeM]
These creatures are Grindylows evil aquatic aberrations whose writhing tentacles can drag their opponents down (trip).[/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Jan 14, 2011)

The Duke Shouts:
"Watch out for the tentacles! Don't let them pull you under"


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 14, 2011)

*Fury, male human rogue*

"Great, _now_ he says something..." mutters Fury.


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 15, 2011)

Falkner slides past Borric up to B5, then makes an overhead slash with his dueling sword and the nearby squid-goblin, shield at the ready.


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 15, 2011)

The gnome takes a step to A2... and modifies the illusion to reflect the her snake creature's attack. From several of the new wounds a smaller version of the snakes emerge... The mini snakes continue to fight, hiss, and be all annoying in an attempt to draw the water creatures closer to the party.

((maintains concentration on the illusion.))


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 15, 2011)

Falkner's blade is barely turned aside by the grindylow's thick scaly hide.  While the creatures continue to gabble excitedly around Zelena's illusion, apparently arguing.

The creature before Fury and Falkner flits to the side away from the snake and coils its tentacles around Falkner's legs dragging the former White Cloak from his feet before jabbing at him with its crude spear!

Another of the creatures simply swims forward through the snake and it to jabs at the downed Falkner missing, perhaps distracted because it is still screaming at its companions, in what looks like exasperation.

Fury, and to a lesser extent Falkner who is trying to avoid drowning in fetid water that stinks of human offal, can see two more of the creatures as they emerge to jab their spears at the serpent.  But in an astonishing display of ineptitude not a single one of them manages to hit the illusion!









*OOC:*


Fury is up!
Followed by Borric.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Skipping past you again GE, going to bed soon and didn't want to hold the game up.






Borric sees what happened to Falkner and he replies to The Duke, "Too late, the Cap'n's already in trouble." 

He sends the bladed head of his guisarme stabbing at the creature that took the man down, but only succeeds in slicing the murky water, making a little splash.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Standard Action:* Reach attack on #3: Guisarme (1d20+5=10,  2d4+4=9)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 15, 2011)

*Fury, Human male Rogue*

Fury is concerned when the grindylow pulls Falkner under but there is little he can do about that until the creature is killed.  He lowers his weight in an attempt to prevent the same from happening to him and stabs at the grindylow.  When his blade skitters off the thing's scales Fury curses.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sylvain is up!
Followed by Falkner - who is prone.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 15, 2011)

Sylvain targets the creature involved with Falkner, attempting to make things for difficult for the aquatic foe.









*OOC:*


Standard action Misfortune Hex Will DC 14 to avoid.  Move action to pull light crossbow.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 15, 2011)

The Grindylow blinks and glares at Sylvain suspiciously for a second while Falkner flounders.









*OOC:*


Falkner is up!
Followed by The Duke.


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 15, 2011)

Falkner, feeling the sting of the creatures spear, elects to bring his shield into play and concentrate on defense rather than open himself up to attack, he takes a deep breath, pulls his legs in, and tries to cover himself with his shield best he can.

[sblock=OOC]

[total defense action, +4AC]

New AC=20 vs melee, 28 vs ranged

HP 6/12

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


The Duke is up!
Followed by Zelena.


----------



## AxeM (Jan 15, 2011)

The Duke loosens his grip on the chain on the larger of the two bulbs on his strange chain contraption and chucks it over his shoulder above Zelena's head before whipping it forward onto onto "Squid-Goblin" #3

The Duke will then reluctantly slog into the fetid water of A4


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 15, 2011)

The meteor hammer crashes into the grindylow causing its skull to go from convex to concave with a single grisly impact.  Dark liquid fills the creature eyes and it flops back limply into the waters.









*OOC:*


Zelena is up!


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 15, 2011)

((In my last post I mentioned wanting to draw them closer with the illusion moving... ))

Zelena continues to concentrate on the illusion still distracting many of the water creatures... She moves the illusion to... B6-7 C6-7 to draw the creatures closer for the others to attack... 

The snake continues to fight on... _"Anytime now guys... Some of them know, it will not take the others long to figure this out."_ Zelena will step up to A3.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 15, 2011)

As their foe apparently retreats the grindylows jab at it with their spears and two begin to gabble excitedly in their strange tongue.

With the snake obstacle removed the creatures pour forward!  One eager creature offering Borric and The Duke chances to strike as it darts through the filthy water.  Two of the creatures stab at the struggling Amadeus, while two more attempt to drag Orlando down with their coiling tentacles, and the others lash out at the serpent and The Duke trying to pull the bearded oracle below down.

Fury is dragged beneath the water by a mass of tentacles and a spear rakes painfully across his forearm.  Spears jab into the water to either side of Falkner, but none find their mark.  A single grindylow jabs at the snake - despite irritated shouts from a number of the others and despite its spear striking home continues to concentrate of the illusion.  









*OOC:*


If alive





The last grindylow cannot quite manage to drag The Duke down, though it comes close, but it does plant its spear in his thigh!









*OOC:*


Borric and The Duke can take attacks of opportunity of Grindylow 4.
Fury takes 2 damage.
The Duke takes 4 damage - if Grindylow 4 is not killed.
Fury is up! But prone.
Followed by Borric.







[sblock=Songdragon]
Sorry for missing your intent last round, but you really need to make movement clear for me - I can be a touch oblivious .  Square references nearly always get through to me.[/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Jan 15, 2011)

The Duke will lash out at the advancing beastie.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 15, 2011)

Thrashing about in the water Fury still manages to stab at the grindylow (#1).


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 16, 2011)

The Duke is unable to hit the nimble grindylow as it darts forward. but Fury's blade neatly skewers one of the creatures through the throat sending it to a watery grave, despite his awkward position.









*OOC:*


Borric is up! - and has an attack of opportunity vs Grindylow 4.
Followed by Sylvain.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, weekends normally leave me only one window to post.






Borric tries to stop the bugger getting past to attack the Duke and fails and remarks, "Try to fall back to the stairs if you can." 

He is not happy as the situation goes from manageable to worse, the aquatic creatures swarming his exposed companions.  He tries to slash another creature threatening Falkner again, but still not able to connect.  

[sblock=Actions]*AoO: *Guisarme (1d20+6=13, 2d4+4=8)
*Free Action:* Talking
*Standard Action:* Reach attack on #6: Guisarme (1d20+6=8, 2d4+4=8)
*Free Action:* 5ft Step to B2, but not sure if that's possible.  Same with The Duke being able to 5ft step to Borric's square.  Intent is to free space for him to get out of the water, but if we cannot use the 5ft steps, then no need to move.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 16, 2011)

Borric's guisarme cannot seem to connect with the grindlows.









*OOC:*


Sylvain is up!
Followed by Falkner.
The Duke does take the 4 damage previously mentioned.







[sblock=OOC]I interpreted The Duke's action as a move action, he did not spend a move otherwise - its a free action only available at the beginning of the round to adjust modes on a Meteor Hammer - five foot steps are indeed not available save when moving down the stairs.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sylvain stays apart from the rush of creatures, trying to grant aid to his companions when possible.   He again attempts to jinx the closest goblin.









*OOC:*


Standard action-Misfortune Hex on number 4.  I don't think I hit him earlier with it.  If I did, then Misfortune #5.  Will DC 14.  Move action-Load light crossbow.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 16, 2011)

The grindlow jerks as it feels a sudden unsettling sensation as Sylvain's hex takes hold.









*OOC:*


Falkner is up!
Followed by The Duke.


----------



## AxeM (Jan 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Waiting to see if Falkner deals with #4, or I can give my turn in if statements


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 17, 2011)

Seeing himself now surrounded by four of the creatures, Falkner redoubles his efforts to defend himself.

[sblock=OOC]

Another full defense action, no way I'm opening myself up to 4 AoO's...

[/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Jan 17, 2011)

The Duke will adjust his hammer to Meteor Mode (lose reach and shield bonus to AC) and take a quick flick at #4.

"Hang in there Falkner" Says The Duke as he adjusts his combat stance kicking up more water before (hopefully) smashing another beastie.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 17, 2011)

The meteor hammer staves in another grindylow skull sending the creature back to the waters!









*OOC:*


Zelena is up!


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 17, 2011)

The gnome watches over the situation and she starts to sing an inspiring ballad about heroes overcoming nasty monsters and returning home triumphant. _(Inspire Courage) _ The illusion fades away.

((+1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls.))

[sblock=Aldern Foxglove...]I forgot to mention it earlier. Go ahead and update the wikki with Zelena's picture. I meant to say something, but keep forgetting.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 17, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Questions before my turn comes up:
Does the depth of the water prevent Acrobatics?
Is it possible to use the prone option to use Acrobatics to move through a threatened hex in order to attempt to prevent the AoO for standing up from prone?  Essentially I'm wondering if it's possible to use a full-round Acrobatics check to stand up from prone without an AoO if I make the check.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 17, 2011)

Zelena's song rings out as the grindylows attack again.  Two of the creatures jab and Fury, while one tries to drag The Duke from his feet and pokes at the big man with his spear, while the last strikes at Falkner.

Two spear tip pierce Orlando's struggling form sending blood gouting up into the water!  The Duke is dragged from his feet and his foe buries its spear in the flesh between his neck and shoulder!  Only Falkner's careful defensive fighting saves his from an uncomfortable meeting with a spear point.

"Throw your valuable onto the stairs!"  Comes a cheerful voice from up above.









*OOC:*


Fury takes 12 damage!
The Duke takes 9 damage and is knocked prone!
Fury is up! - but prone.
Followed by Borric.
Really dice roller 6 d20 rolls and the lowest is a 14?  Only when I DM I swear.







[sblock=GlassEye]Hmm. I've been treating it as prone...  Why not, I spend half of my time in the pool larking around doing handstands, etc.  So yes you can acrobat away.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 17, 2011)

Fury briefly considers standing but with flailing tentacles everywhere he doesn't think he'll manage to stay on his feet for long even if he does manage it.  Instead, he makes another desperate stab at a horrid grindylow (#5).  Unfortunately, his efforts just aren't quite enough to make a difference.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 4
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Jan 17, 2011)

The Duke manages a gargle before passing out from the pain.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 18, 2011)

With his lack of effectiveness with his new weapon, Borric is frustrated. Seeing one of his companions potentially killed again fuels his anger and he shifts the guisarme into his left hand only and he pulls the flail from his belt with his other.  The fighter snarls, "I should have stuck with my mage smasher!  Take this!" 

He slams the spiked ball down on the tentacled creature in a splash of mucky water, goblin ichor, and torn flesh.  He surveys his handiwork quickly, returning the flail to his belt if the creature is out of action.

"Syl, combat medic needed here!"

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking and draw flail
*Standard Action:* Melee attack on #7: Flail (1d20+7=22, 1d8+4=7)
*Move Action:* If the creature is down, then return flail to belt.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme & Flail (maybe)[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 18, 2011)

Borric's flail does it's work with brutal efficiency ending another Grindylow!  The remaining creatures begin gabbling frantically in their gurlgly gibberish.









*OOC:*


Sylvain is up!
Followed by Falkner.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 18, 2011)

With the critter's brains bashed in Borric returns the flail back to his belt, gripping the guisarme once again with two hands.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Confirms returning flail to belt.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme [/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 18, 2011)

"I'm on it, Borric," Syl yells already moving forward.  "Zelena, please swap places with me," he grunts helping the gnome up the stairs.  He then places his hands on The Duke, trying to magically knit at least some of his wounds.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 18, 2011)

Sylvain squeezes in next to Zelena and heals the worst of The Dukes wounds pulling his head from the water and laying it on the steps, though the big man is still unconscious his bleeding at least is stopped.









*OOC:*


Falkner is up! but prone
Followed by Zelena.
The Duke is next in init after Falkner, but is stable and unconscious.


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 18, 2011)

Further dismayed by the voice up the stairs, Falkner maintains his defensive efforts


[sblock=OOC] Full defense again.  damn being prone sucks.
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 18, 2011)

Falkner continues to turtle behind his shield and weaving blade.









*OOC:*


Zelena is up!


----------



## AxeM (Jan 18, 2011)

The Duke lies peacefully, his head resting comfortably on the bottom stairs.


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 18, 2011)

Zelena draws her blade as she continues to sing to aid her allies and steps froward (b4) and strikes out at one of the watery creatures.

[sblock=Actions]continues to sing (free action)
draw weapon (move action)
move (5ft step)
Attacks #8 1d20+2=14
Damage if hit 1d6=1 (*2* damage with inspire courage)[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 18, 2011)

Zelena's blade slides across scales and just fails to pierce the grindylow's hide.

Then the creatures attack again, one trying to drag Zelena from her feet and jabbing its spear at her, the other two stabbing at Fury and Falkner.  But they fail to do any damage and their chattering increases, a worried note obvious even in its bizarre gargles.









*OOC:*


Fury is up!
Followed by Borric.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 18, 2011)

*Fury, Human male Rogue*

Fury continues his frantic flailing...


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 19, 2011)

Borric slashes, two-handed at another critter, sending blood and ichor splattering in an arc as the bladed polearm takes out another of the grindylows. He comments, "There now!  Finally gotten some blood on it.  Hang on Cap'n, we'll have you rescued in a bit." 

With the demise of another creature, Borric splashes into the water passing Zelena, still gripping the guisarme with two hands.

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Reach attack on #8: Guisarme (1d20+6=25, 2d4+5=9) Assuming that's another kill.
*Free Action:* Talking
*Move Action:* to C4[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 19, 2011)

Borric dispatches another grindylow with ease and steps forward.









*OOC:*


Sylvain is up!
Followed by Falkner.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 19, 2011)

It looked to Syl as if things were getting more under control as his troupe were taking down the monsters one by one.  He figured the best chance on this would be to get the Duke back up swinging his weapon.  Syl takes his magical healing potion and tilts the Duke's head back, tipping the potion into his mouth.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 19, 2011)

The Duke's eyes flicker open and he finds himself starring up at the broken ceiling above.









*OOC:*


Falkner is up! But prone.
Followed by The Duke - who is prone.


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 19, 2011)

Seeing the count of opponents drop dramatically, Falkner lashes out with his sword at the squid-goblin in B6!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 19, 2011)

The inspirational boost from Zelena's song gives Falker the extra edge he needs to skewer the grindylow!  The blow is just sufficient to steal consciousness from the beast and it falls lifeless!









*OOC:*


The Duke is up! but prone.
Followed by Zelena.







[sblock=Damage]He actually does 5 damage as I forgot to add the bardic music +1..[/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Jan 19, 2011)

The Duke coughs "Thanks *cough cough*"

The Duke will then stand up and retrieve his Meteor Hammer.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Zelena is up!







[sblock=AxeM]Nothing about the unconscious condition says you drop your weapon, I generally either assume you reflexively maintain your grip, or that it is so close to hand it does not take an action to retrieve it - afterall you are already prone down there with it.  Feel free to spend a move action if it helps with versimlitude for you, but you are not required to do so.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 19, 2011)

Seeing her song work it's magic to help defeat many of the creatures her song ceases as she moves around her companions (to7B) She slashes at the remaining squid beastie... 

[sblock=Actions]Move (move action)
Attack (standard Action)  1d20+1=2
Missing, badly... sucks! [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 19, 2011)

With a high pitched squeal the last grindylow withdraws darting back from fury and trying to surge past Borric to open water - offering the foul mouthed fighter a single opportunity to strike as it does so.

"I was routing for you all along!"  Swayze shouts down cheerfully. "Squid goblins boo!  You lot hurray!"









*OOC:*


Borric has an attack of opportunity.
But whatever the result... VICTORY!







[sblock=Level Ups!]
Well I know we have at least two characters who just leveled!  Congratulations!  You can level up immediately as per the rules in the first post of the thread!  Let me know when you are done and I'll get you approved asap.[/sblock]

[sblock=XP]
Total = 1600 XP
Individual XP = 267
[/sblock]

[sblock=Treasure]
None discovered as yet.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 19, 2011)

Fury surges up to his feet shedding nasty water and curses as he stands.  "If I had known there were that many I wouldn't have stepped out into the water so quickly.  In the future, if you see something sing out so those of us whose vision isn't so keen aren't taken unawares like this again."

He reaches down to give Falkner a hand up.  "Thanks for having my back."


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 19, 2011)

Zelena watches the creature flee... she turns, sheathes her blade and offers an arm to Falkner so that he can finally stand, _"Up you come."
_
She looks about..._ "Shall we see to this?_" she says making an ewwe face at the ick the party is now standing within. 

She takes up her cudgel and starts moving things around... will move the bodies closer to the others...


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 19, 2011)

As Zelena swims - the water being higher than she is - towards the bodies it becomes obvious why the grindylows have brought them here, they have been feasting upon the bloated decayed flesh.  Taking a second look at the odd aquatic creatures corpses it is obvious that they have gorged themselves near to bursting...

Zelena can see clothing and even the dull gleam of precious metal in the murky water at the far end of the basement where the bodies were gathered.  It will obviously take some grizzly searching about in the water to uncover any clues or valuable that were on the bodies persons.

The partially intact corpses themselves are in a truly disgusting state.  Flies swarm around the, and their pale white skin is crisscrossed with red and purple gashes and cuts which stand out in clear contrast to the white.  This contrast makes it easy to spot a crudely cut picture of a frog holding two knives upon the back of one dismembered torso.  Further searching might give up more clues, but it will be an appalling task.









*OOC:*


Search checks for the corpses and the water, if you wish to look for clues/loot.







[sblock=GlassEye and Songdragon]
You recognize the frog symbol as belonging to the most violent of the Ranocchio's street gangs.  The Croakers.[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 19, 2011)

As his companions help him up out of the muck, he nods to them each in turn.

"Anytime Fury, saw you run in there and didn't know how long that illusion would hold, and figured I have a hell of a lot more metal between me and them than you do..."

"And thanks for the assistance Zelena, you were a lifesaver."

Falkner holds his hand to the wound in his side and takes a look at the corpses.

"Does anyone know what that symbol carved into them is?  It looks like a signature of some kind...."


----------



## AxeM (Jan 20, 2011)

The Duke spits out a loose tooth "Phew, was looking pretty hairy there. Lets see what we got"

The Duke will slog into the water and begin searching.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


DM, I leveled Syl.  







"Is everyone okay?  I f anyone needs healing, I can provide it to each of you once per day.  Did anyone get caught by those creatures?"  Syl checks on each of the group members before helping with the search.  He uses a Detect Magic casting to see if that would help his vision penetrate the terribly foul water.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 20, 2011)

Borric not content to let the last one get away snarls, "You are not going any where except to the after life, sewer scum!  HEEYAH!" 

The fighter's opportunistic two-handed slash with the pole-arm as the creature tries to slip away, slices the throat out and leaves none of the critters alive to escape.

He starts searching around for his chakram he threw earlier.  Since he is already wet and smelly he will help in searching the bodies and muck for clues, muttering, "I am going to need a hot bath and buxom barmaid after this... ah... searching?  I suggest someone check on our friend to see if he ran off."

[sblock=Actions]*AoO**:* Guisarme (1d20+6=24, 2d4+5=10)
Perception (1d20+2=14), but will take 20 to find his weapon if necessary.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 13 Current: 13
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 16 *Fort:* +4 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 20, 2011)

Zelena looks up... and answers the query... _"Croackers... violent bunch here in the Planks."[/COLOR]_

_"We might want to cut open some of these critters, they may have swallowed something of note or value." _She goes back to quick searches of bodies and what lies beneath the water... ((Perception 1d20+9=15))


----------



## AxeM (Jan 20, 2011)

The Duke Grunts "I found this boot" as he holds up a moldy boot that half disintegrates as he pulls it from the water









*OOC:*


Having a little fun with my low perception check, feel free to ignore if not accurate etc







The Duke looks glumly before holding his head down and lowering his voice a bit "By the way, thanks for helpin' me out and not leaving me to drown..." The Duke finishes in sentence with a shout up the stairs, clearly intended for the beggar "LIKE SOME OF YE WOULD'VE DONE!" 

The Duke continues in a normal voice: "My shoulder still hurts, though we're still in civilized parts so it shouldn't be too hard to find a temple lookin' for alms. Anything else happen while I was out by the way?"


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 20, 2011)

Fury nods at Zelena's comments.  "Violent and run in packs.  If someone's taking out Croakers they either got a powerful thirst for vengeance or they are tough customers themselves."  He'll slog over to the bodies and start working his way through the parts looking for more clues as to who, or what, might have done them in.

When Sylvain offers healing Fury looks at the witch.  "I've a few gashes from those scaly buggers that I don't relish getting corpse-water in.  'Course, it's too late for that I suppose."

Fury is clearly disgusted by the state of the bodies.  He's seem some bad things in his time but _this_, if not the worst, is pretty far up the list.  "You know, I don't think I caught your name earlier," says Fury to The Duke.  "You can call me Fury."  He grabs a severed arm and holds out the gnawed hand to the big man.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 4
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Jan 20, 2011)

The Duke tosses what's left of the rotting boot in his hand over his shoulder and grabs the gnawed hand as nonchalantly as he can before spouting "Nice to meet you Fury, guess we've been too buzy 'rallin' the cactus head to get properly introduced. My friends call me The Duke"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 20, 2011)

Borric manages to recover his chakram, and exhaustive searching turns up a heavy ruined shirt which proves to have a secret pocket lined with fifteen platinum coins, the contents of a single scattered purse, a set of scattered thieves tools, and a vial of gray brown liquid that Sylvain's detect magic uncovers.

[sblock=Treasure]
Total Treasure Value = 442.96gp
Individual Share = 73gp 8sp 2cp

15pp (value 150gp), 12gp, 6sp, 36cp, Thieves Tools 30gp, Elixir of Hiding 250gp (unidentified).[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


I assumed basic introductions were accomplished off camera with The Duke.






Borric is already filthy and smelling like a sewer, "Oy, this place is foul. But in for a copper, in for a platinum piece." 

He whips out the cold iron shortsword and begins amateur vivisection on these bloated bellies of the aqua goblinoids.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 13
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme & Shortsword[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sylvain moves over to Fury and asks him to hold still for a moment.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 20, 2011)

Syl takes a look at the vial of magical liquid that was found, and attempts to identify what properties are contained within.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 20, 2011)

Gutting the grindylows proves to be of little use, partially digested flesh flops out, but if there are any marking on it they have been eaten away by the creatures stomach acids.  If possible the water is now even fouler.

Sylvain fails to identify the liquid in the vial.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 20, 2011)

Borric swishes the short blade around in the foul water, trying to get rid of most of the ichor before sheathing it again.

"Cor! How can you stand this offal, Fury.  I can't say I blame you for getting out of this neighborhood and taking up the life of the blade.  Now that we smell worse than the beggar, let's go see what happened to him." 

No sure what else to do, he heads upstairs to check on Swayze.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 13
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 20, 2011)

Swayze sits holding his knees and stands unsteadily as Borric approaches, "Peeeweeee!  You stink worse than a stink fish's offal sack!  And that's coming from a man whose smell has a personality.  Can I 'ave me pesh now?"


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 20, 2011)

Falkner moves over to Syl, and says

"I could do with a touch of healing if you can spare it"

He then looks over to Fury and Zelena 

"You two know the neighborhood best.  What should our next step be?"


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 20, 2011)

Zelena looks to Syl... _"Save your spells... I assume they are spells, yes?"_ She asks in a manner of not having seen his type of healing before...

She then clutches at the silver crescent moon that hangs on a chain,_ "May Ral offer vitality to those in need..."_ The small holy symbol glows a light silver and everyone is awash with holy energies... ((Channel Energy: All are healed 1d6=6 hit points ))

She then stands up on the stairs and mutters out a few arcane words (prestidigitation) After several moments she is dry, clean, and smelling of lavender... She does the same to the others if they want... save the scent of lavender. _"There we are... feeling much better all around..."_


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 20, 2011)

"Thank you, both of you," says Fury.  He sniffs at his arm unsure if the scent of lavender is emanating from him or not.  Shrugging since it's a long sight better than smelling like corpse and sewer water he pulls out a damp copy of the Glass Trumpet.

"Seems to me we either go see this Gordaro Blanther fellow or look up the Croakers.  Someone doing in their swords, they are gonna want to get revenge.  They may have seen something.  Getting them to part with anything they have, that's a different story." 

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


If Falkner is still injured, Syl will heal him.







"It's no problem, Zelena.  I can heal all of us, trouble is, I can only heal each of us one time a day.  Waltor has never really explained it to me, but that is apparently how it works."


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 20, 2011)

"I think i'm ok now Syl, but thanks.  So based on your knowledge of the Croakers, which is our best option?"

Falkner nods in thanks to Zelena for her help

"Thanks for the cleanup by the way..."


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 21, 2011)

Zelena smiles at Fury... before looking to Syl and with a nod replies and asks, _"Okay."_ And then asks, _"Who is Waltor?"_

She also nods in answer to Falkner for his thanks, _"No problem."_

_"I might suggest we see to this Gordaro Blanther, over dealing with any of the gangs. But if we have to deal with them... "_ she looks rather sternly to those who caused a ruckas with the Commander, _"You boys better hold your tongues. I do not want become food for those things..."_ she says looking back at the water.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 21, 2011)

Fury grins, unrepentant at his behavior towards the Commander.  "Croakers aren't going to be impressed with 'please' and 'thank you'."  He places his hand on the hilt of his rapier.  "They only respect one thing, and that's whether we could take them or not.  I'd rather not try it, though.  You know where this Blanther fellow is?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 21, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric ignores Swayze's request himself and jerks a thumb over his should indicating that he should talk to Fury.  He gladly accepts Zelena's offer to be cleaned up. "Thank you, milady of short stature." 

As they discuss the future plans, he speaks up, "We can talk to these fooking gangers in a language they understand, mate.  We just need to find a few alone. We be representatives of law now."  He emphasizes the point by slashing at some imaginary Croakers with the bladed end of his polearm.

He stops goofing around and mentions seriously, "Say, are we going to have time to swing by the merchant district?  I have to pick something up. It could help with certain ah... types of persuasion. I can be quick and meet you on the way to see this Blatherer fellow."

He is not the least bit offended by Zelena's implication he might be rude in the future.  Being an ass and jerk are pretty much normal behavior for Borric.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 13
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 21, 2011)

"I know where ye can find the Croakers, if ye give me a taste of cactus..."  Swayze says beaming.

[sblock=GlassEye]Blanther could be anywhere in or around Venza really being a roving reporter for the most part.  The Glass Trumpet does have an office, but its very small and mostly just the owner's home.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 21, 2011)

"I apologize, Zelena...I forgot my manners.  This is Waltor," he adds with a bit of flourish, presenting his scorpion which was currently skittering down his right arm.  The little vermin almost bowed upon being presented to the gnome.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 21, 2011)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> "I know where ye can find the Croakers, if ye give me a taste of cactus..."  Swayze says beaming.



Borric remarks to Fury, "I am surprised he stayed, but if we are going Croaker huntin, you should offer him some more of this pesh.  Or can we get some off the Croakers if we negotiate a proper deal."  He has a menacing gleam in his eye, as he relishes the prospect of some martial negotiations with his new flail.

As Syl is introducing his pet, he shudders before commenting, "Man, no offense Syl, but your little bug there is a tad creepy.   I heard they like hiding in your boots when you sleep, what happens if you slip your foot in and squish him after you wake up?  Ooo, better question, what happens when you take him with into the brothel.  Do they charge extra for your friend to watch?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 13
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 21, 2011)

Falkner stifles a chuckle at Borric's antics, before speaking up.

"If we go the the Glass Trumpet office there is a chance we could get in contact with Blanther there, or at least get the word out we are looking for him.  In my experience, offering the press an exclusive interview can really get them on your side.  Another option is to ask around for a bit, but that seems like it could be a long shot."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 21, 2011)

[sblock=Fury and Zelena]
You are aware that the Glass Trumpet operates out of an apartment over a cobblers in Incubine.  It is owned by the half elven Cobbler Hernado Giatorae[/sblock]

[sblock=Fury]Its unlikely that you would find one of the reporters at the office, the Trumpet is mostly just managed there.  Scribes make copies in their own homes and pay a fee to distribute it in a certain area, the reporters, of whom there are three only visit to drop of stories and collect their pay.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 21, 2011)

"Now Borric, creepy is an interesting word for you to use, especially concerning the rumors floated about your last 'performance' at the brothel.  Apparently the entertainers were concerned by the amount of crying coming from such a large individual."

Syl pats Waltor, who was hissing at the comments from the warrior.  "Waltor, stop that.  you know Borric was only joking with you.  No one would think you were anythign other than a fine example of scorpion-hood."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 21, 2011)

Fury looks thoughtful (which isn't very often for him) and rubs his chin as he thinks.  "Eh, we _could_ go to the office of the Glass Trumpet; it's in Incudine and I'm pretty sure I know where its at but catching Blanther or one of the other reporters might take a while.  This seems like something best wrapped up sooner rather than later.  With the lot of you I think we could have a fine conversation the Croakers."

Fury glares up the stairs.  "You got gold for your Pesh, now shut up a minute."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 21, 2011)

"I spent it."  Swayze says, unconvincingly but he does go quiet.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 21, 2011)

Borric harrumphs, "I was drunk or I never would have done the fat whore.  How was I to know she was a screaming weeper. She was a nightmare later on too, practically smothered me with her hug. My face was trapped between those jugs of meal she is endowed with." 

He thinks speculatively, "Maybe Blatherer would want to interview the wizard slayer."








*OOC:*


Yes, I am mispronouncing his name on purpose. 






But he acquiesces to Fury's wisdom, "Yes, let's treat with these frog gangers.  Do we have time to swing by the Mystic Pearl along the way?  I have something to pick up."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 13
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 22, 2011)

Zelena watches the scorpion with some interest and then nods respectfully to the small critter, _"Merry meet, Waltor."_ She smiles asks the scorpion, _"So you teach Syl some interesting magics, do you?"_

_"I am up for whatever... we can try to look around the planks and see what turns up."_ she looks over at Swazye, _"Without our new friend of course."
_


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 22, 2011)

"I can take ye straight to the Croakers.  I just needs a bitte cactus - or money fer cactus - to refresh my memory."  Swayze says grinning a gap toothed grin.  "Come on it ain't much to ask fer genuine guidin' is it?"

[sblock=GlassEye]Orlando recalls that the Croaker's were hanging about on Shaft's Avenue a few days ago, they are likely still there.[/sblock]

[sblock=Gang Locations]
The gangs mostly hang around in a particular area during the day, generally outside where they can intimidate passers by and show off.  They also generally have a base, generally a run down building where most of their members sleep - though this is usually used only for sleeping as it is invariably a stinking mess.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 22, 2011)

*Fury, Human male Rogue*

"Last I heard the Croakers were hanging out at Shaft's Avenue.  Seems to me we can find 'em without pouring gold down a Pesh well."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 22, 2011)

"A pesh... well? Wow."  Swayze says his eyes misting over dreamily as he staggers and sits awkwardly upon the ground.


----------



## AxeM (Jan 22, 2011)

The Duke Spouts
"Lets be careful rilin' up the gang on their own territory, who knows what sortsa backup they can call on"


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 22, 2011)

*Fury, Human male Rogue*

Fury nods in acceptance of The Duke's warning.  "I agree, no fighting if we can help it.  If no one has any objections then I suggest we head on to Shaft's Avenue."  Since Fury knows the way he'll lead taking the group through some of the more outsider friendly areas to get there.*

[sblock=*OOC]Aldern Foxglove, Borric has brought up making a trip to the Mystic Pearl.  Do you object if we make a brief detour?[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 22, 2011)

[sblock=Mystic Pearl]Nope, your mission is not particularly time sensitive and a side trip to the pearl is and getting to Shaft's Avenue is only going to take 45 minutes or so.  Go for it if everyone is happy.[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 22, 2011)

"I don't object to a side trip.  Though I do agree that meeting these croakers is best done in the daylight."

He glances at some of the more... "mouthy" members of the party

"And it would probably be best to keep the talking coming from one or two people, and commentary to a minimum."

Falkner smirks, thinking about Syl and Borric's brothel exchange, before checking his weapons in their sheaths.

"Ready to go when you all are."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 22, 2011)

The group heads out of the Ranocchio and over to the Mystic pearl, after they have all concluded their business there Fury leads them to Shaft's Avenue.

The Avenue is shadowed a narrow street, with a waterway crisscrossed with the ubiquitous planks.  The tall buildings to either side are ruined, but obviously in use and four tatoo covered thugs stand leaning together three leaning against the wall, a muscular man the oldest of those present and bedecked in gold chains in the middle and talking while the others listen - his story apparently require some very violent hand motions - and the last thug stands on the planks balancing with the ease of long experience.  All of them have tatoos of the Croaker blade wielding frog on their forearms, these far better depicted that the crude version the group saw.

[sblock=OOC]Just take care of whatever you want from the Mystic Pearl and continue here please.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 22, 2011)

"Careful everyone.  It'd be really easy to get surrounded back here," Syl offers, looking around nervously.  He hoped the others were more comfortable in such locales as he was.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 23, 2011)

Though his purse is lighter, Borric is satisfied with the side excursion to the Mystic Pearl. 

On entering the gang's territory he remarks aside to Syl, "Good point.  These fooks are not to scared of us. I will pay more attention to our backsides while the gnome lady and Fury deal with them."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 13
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 23, 2011)

"Good plan, keeping an eye out,  I dont like the looks of this place one bit.  let's hope Fury and Zelena can whittle some pertinent information out of them..."

Falkner checks his crossbow, making sure it is loaded, and follows behind Fury and Zelena


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 23, 2011)

"Nobody likes the looks of this place..."  Fury walks up to the plank that the Croaker is lightly balancing upon and while staying firmly on his own side of the canal places one boot on the plank heavy enough that the vibration should alert him of Fury's presence.  Fury ignores all but the oldest and seemingly the most influential: he keeps his eyes upon him and only him but won't say anything until he is certain he has their attention.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Jan 23, 2011)

No Mystic Pearl Trip for The Duke.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 23, 2011)

"Hey look boyz a little frog that strayed the wrong way!  You think you a big man now with that pretty little palm print? You think you a new gang now?  How about I give you a matching one for the other shoulder, I'll just need to open you up for some more pretty red ink."  The leader says grinning evilly and stepping forward to stand on the opposite side of the planks from Fury - clearly referring to the red hand symbol on.

"How's about you pack of popinjays explain to me and my boys why we shouldn't gut you and take your fancy gear for our own.  Exceptin' the little lady of course, she can stay, I've got a job for her, and she won't even need't bend down to do it."  He cups his crotch and thrusts it lewdly at Zelena his mouth twisted in a yellowed toothed lustful leer.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 23, 2011)

Fury curses to himself.  He should have known better than to wear an obvious symbol into Planks.  Life at the Dunn Wright must be making his head soft if he could forget such a simple fact of life of Planks.

He inclines his head slightly in a measure of respect but keeps his eyes on the fellow.  "This is Croaker territory an' we all know it.  We're no gang and we mean no disrespect to you or your boys.  We hear someone is killin' Plank-walkers in a right nasty way and somethin' needs to be done about it.  We figure, it happens in Planks the Croakers got to know 'bout it.  And..."  Fury looks up and down the street.  "We found some of your boys, or what's left of 'em.  Torn to pieces.  An' we figure if we find out who done it, you'll be wantin' to take a piece of 'em for Croaker vengeance."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 23, 2011)

The Croakers break out into sinister laughter, "Well feck me this one's not got the brains te live now has he?  I doubt we'd have been killin' our own men now would we ye?  How about we give ye a personal demonstration of events, hahahahaha. Now ye've got two choices little fish, either surrender now drop yer weapons and sign Uncle Lorenzo's nice contract and we'll kill you nice and quick, or take the hard way, we take you down then we hurt you for a looooooooong loooooooooong time until you sign the contract anyway.  What'll it be deaders?"

Turning back to his men briefly he exults, "The fishman's gonna pay us a fortune and they look like they've a bit of decent gear, our lucks in today!"









*OOC:*


Roll Init!







[sblock=Enemy Gear]The leader is wearing a very nice chainshirt - almost a chain vest.  He has a large blade strapped across his back, the gang members are wearing studded leather and all have longswords and short bows.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 23, 2011)

*Fury, Human male Rogue*

"The Croaker tat on that dismembered arm wasn't my imagination.  And 'dismembered' means it was ripped off its frackin' body you stupid tadpole."

[sblock=OOC]Do the planks count as any sort of difficult terrain?  I'm trying to determine how far I can move...[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 23, 2011)

[sblock=Um Yes it was...]GE the Croaker symbol was crudely cut into the corpse, not a tatoo... Sorry if that was not clear.  And most of the corpses had been Grindylow food for some time...[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 23, 2011)

"Pleasant crew, huh?  We need to take care of the bowmen as they have us at a disadvantage," Syl exclaims as he prepares to defend himself.


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 23, 2011)

"Somehow I knew it was going to come to this.  If you can use me for cover Syl, do it!"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 23, 2011)

*OOC:*



Fury is up!
Followed by Falkner and The Duke (same init first to post goes ahead in order).


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 23, 2011)

Fury will move forward, both to advance on his enemy and to give his companions room to engage.  As he goes he draws his rapier and when he is within range he lunges at the Croaker minion.

[sblock=OOC]Ah!  I misunderstood before, obviously.  I might have recommended a different course of action if I had realized it but, que sera, sera!  We're here now and I'm ready to do some frog-gigging.

Actions:
Move: advance to S5, draw rapier
Standard: attack Croaker #1[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 13
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 23, 2011)

Fury skewers the flatfooted Croaker, who gasps in pain as his blood spills forth, but laughs...  Blood sprays from between his lips and he folds down to the pavement twitching before going limp.
[sblock=Planks]
The planks are difficult terrain, but you may choose to treat them as normal terrain if you succeed on a DC 10 balance check, a 5 or less sees you fall into the water.

My bad should have specified that previously.[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 23, 2011)

Falkner slides Past Zelena to P7, unslinging his shield and crossbow as he goes, he braces the crossbow atop his shield before firing off a hasty shot at the thug in P3.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 23, 2011)

Falkner's bolt has evidently been jostled out of position at some point because it flips comically from the crossbow prematurely and lands in the canal with a "splosh!"









*OOC:*


The Duke is up!
Followed by Sylvain or Zelena (order determined by first to post after The Duke.)


----------



## AxeM (Jan 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


You guys have been busy this morning







The Duke will draw his longbow (move)
"Look you stupid street bags, I can't believe you'd be stupid enough to try and rob us" 
The Duke will use his judgment for +1 sacred bonus to attack rolls (swift)
Then will quickly let off a shot at the punk doing the talking (standard)


----------



## AxeM (Jan 23, 2011)

Also, do we have any clue how deep the water is?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 23, 2011)

The Duke's arrow is easily deflected away by the gang leader's chain shirt.

"Rob you, ha!  We are gonna do things to you you cannot even imagine you hairy fecker.  I'll wear your scalp as a fecking loin cloth when we are done.  And as to your prissy posturing I might be afeared if I were the broad side of a fecking barge!  Who the hell does this chump think he's dealing with boys?  Tell these feckers who I am!" The leader bellows.

"LORENZO THE BASTERD!" The gang calls out as one.









*OOC:*


Sylvain or Zelena is up!(order determined by first to post after The Duke.)







[sblock=Water]The water is likely at least ten feet deep, you cannot see the bottom.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 23, 2011)

Syl immediately begins casting a spell centered on the biggest collection of the gang he can reach.









*OOC:*


Begin casting Sleep on the largest collection of them I can.  I think I can get two regulars and the boss.  Will DC 15 next round.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Zelena is up!
Followed by Borric.


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 23, 2011)

((I really have to ask, I logged on briefly this morning after work and come back five hours later to have over page an a half post and combat started. Let some of us catch up. Please. ))

Zelena calls out as she clutches her holy symbol, _"Ral, bless us all against these beasts..."_ A wave of holy energy washes over the party. The gnome then draws her blade and moves a slightly...

[sblock=Actions]Casts Bless (+1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.) (standard action)
Draws long sword (move action)
5 ft move to O-7[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 24, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]So, I was sitting here at work doing some of the mindless things that I do on a regular basis (and that allow D&D ideas to filter through my back mind) when I suddenly had a flash:


			
				Aldern Foxglove said:
			
		

> Fury skewers the flatfooted Croaker



I should have rolled sneak attack damage!

EDIT: I added a d6 roll to my previous post where the attack took place, if it isn't too late to add it.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 24, 2011)

Zelena calls forth the moon's blessings upon the party.









*OOC:*


Borric is up!







[sblock=Songdragon]I appreciate the problem, its hard to strike a balance between letting everyone get a chance to RP, etc., and keeping the game at the kind of fast pace I prefer - and I hope a few others enjoy to.  

One of the things I am very wary of is decision making in PBP which can become interminable so i tend to go as soon as I feel there is a reasonably backed consensus.  With the Croaker's, well, a fight was nearly inevitable.  I encourage you to RP during the combat in this case, and generally infact.

Maybe you could specify what you feel you have missed out on so I have a clearer picture of how to handle things in the future? Was it that we leapt into combat, that you missed out on RP, that you wanted to participate further in the decision making?[/sblock]

[sblock=GlassEye]
Should have spotted it myself, I have no problem with you adding it in and I've edited my response post accordingly - you dropped him btw.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 24, 2011)

[sblock=Posting Speed]I think I know exactly what Songdragon is upset about.  I had this same issue in another game(not  [MENTION=25773]EN[/MENTION]W) 3 weeks ago.  She is our face character and stated the intention of doing the talking.  She never had a chance to do so and I would be upset too if it were me in her shoes as well. 

Keep in mind that weekends are slower for most people and this happened on a Sunday, usually the slowest day of posting at EnWorld. Yesterday (Saturday evening in the US) we received the DM update for seeing the Croakers.  Several of us posted brief reactions, probably waiting for Zelena to do the talking and catching up on Mystic Pearl business. Then the next DM update came about 20 hours RL later with something directed at her specifically that I expect she would have liked to respond to.

After Fury's post, the combat initiation post came only one hour RL later. So in the span of 21 hours (on a weekend) we went from seeing the scene advance to combat without everyone possibly getting a chance to respond.  

This is what I meant about throttling it back from the breakneck pace we had in Buyer's Remorse so we can enjoy the ride with more player interaction. With time zone differences some people are not going to have an opportunity to even read a DM scene update if we don't wait at least 24 hours RL some times, more so on the weekends. Personally I only have a 3-4 hour window to post on Saturday and Sunday evenings in Japan and all too often people start posting about an hour after I turn in for the night.  

As it stands, I have yet had the opportunity to roll Initiative for Borric in any combat in both adventures.   But that's not a complaint, just an observation to illustrate how things go due to the time zone differences.  I have previous said, that I would prefer the DM roll that to keep from holding things up.[/sblock]Borric chuckles as the inevitable hostilities break out, "Well so much for using words, let's settle this with steel then!"

He steps up behind Zelena and pulls out a chakram with his right hand to send the whirling blade spinning at Lorenzo.  Unfortunately the weapon misses and Borric mutters a curse while he grips his guisarme again with two hands.[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking and draw chakram
*Move Action:* Move to N-7.
*Standard Action:* Ranged Attack on Lorenzo: Chakram (1d20+5=9, 1d8+3=5)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 13
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 24, 2011)

As Borric's chakram clatters against the wall before falling to the street the Croaker's surge forward!  The two remaining move up to Fury drawing notched, but gleamingly sharp, longswords as they do leaving their shields slung upon their backs for the moment.  Fury easily dodges one blade, but is skewered by the second!

Laughing evilly as his boys move forward Lorenzo the Basterd launches himself across the planks at fury letting out a whoop of bestial joy as he charges and producing a great flachion that looks almost more like an elongated cleaver!  The great blade rings loudly as it skitters across the former guardsman's scale mail.

"No way!  We've got ourselves a fecking white cloak to cut up boyz!" He cries gleefully.









*OOC:*


Fury takes 5 damage.
Fury is up!
Followed by Falkner.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 24, 2011)

Fury takes the cut from the heavier blade with little more than a stoic grimace.  Facing off against two of the Croakers he ain't got time to bleed and does his best to deflect the attacks of the gangers.  When he sees an opening he thrusts...

[sblock=OOC]*Actions:*
Move: --
Standard: attack Croaker #3[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 8
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 24, 2011)

Falkner bellows out a challenge* "Is that all you've got?"  before dropping his crossbow and drawing his sword.  

With a flourish he lashes out at Lorenzo the Bastard!

[sblock=OOC]
*as per Challenge ability.  +2 to damage rolls

also, two 1's in a row.  ENworld dice roller hates me...
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 24, 2011)

Fury stabs one foe in the shoulder eliciting a string of expletives.

"Feck me you are so useless you must work for Handso!"  Lorenzo taunts Falkner as his blade swipes through the air a good two feet from the Croaker.









*OOC:*


The Duke is up!
Followed by Sylvain.


----------



## AxeM (Jan 24, 2011)

The Duke will change his judgment bonus to +1 AC(swift)
The Duke will drop his longbow (free).
Then his will draw his Meteor Hammer in Fortress Mode (move)
and cast Command on Lorenzo Drop <On its turn, the subject drops whatever it is holding. It can't pick up any dropped item until its next turn.> Will Save DC 13 (standard)
and then 5 step forward to L-7.

(AC is currently 17)


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 24, 2011)

Commanded to drop Lorenzo just give The Duke an odd look, "Feckin' beardy freak, you don't order Lorenzo around, you do what Lorenzo says or he chops your knees off!"









*OOC:*


Sylvain is up!
Followed by Zelena.







[sblock=AxeM]Please don't give me posts like that, I want a cool narrative description of what your character does not a flat tedious list..  You can put your actions in an OOC block if you feel they need explanation, but generally I'll get it from the narrative and be fine figuring it out myself.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 24, 2011)

Syl finishes the casting of his spell, trying to incapacitate as many opponents as possible.  He chooses to not crowd the flurry at the planks, assuming he could do the group better remaining where he was.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Actually Borric is in N-7 per my last post.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 24, 2011)

Both of the Croaker thugs menacing Fury blink woozily as Sylvain's spell takes effect, but one shakes his head vigorously and manages to ignore his lethargy.  The other sinks drops to the planks and begins to snore!









*OOC:*


Zelena is up!
Followed by Borric.







[sblock=perrinmiller]Duly noted, I'll shift you both on this map.[/sblock]

[sblock=Sleep]After a reading of sleep I realized it would not effect Lorenzo so his roll is moved to Croaker 3 who passes.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 25, 2011)

The gnomish woman takes a quick look about to see how her companions are doing and with those that she can see alright she focuses on the Big Croaker. With a determined look, Zelena swings her blade at Lorenzo.

(( Attack 1d20+2=14 if hit, 1d6=1 ))

She then taps Falk's leg... _"Over a few steps if you have the chance."_


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 25, 2011)

Borric snarls back at the thug, "Shut your pie hole turd brain!"

He thrusts the hooked end of the guisarme in between Lorenzo's legs, intending to drag him off his feet.

He calls to Falkner as well, "Yeah, Cap'n.  Shift over and make some room for the Duke so we can help out Fury."

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Standard Action:* Improved trip on Lorenzo: Trip with Guisarme (1d20+8=23)
*Move Action:* None.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 13
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 25, 2011)

Lorenzo tumbles to the planks with a string of expletives that threaten to scald the ears of the less than worldly.

"Figgis, Branker!  Get you arses over here!" He bellows.

The remaining wakeful thug glances back to his bosses plight, and grits his teeth coming at Fury again hoping to end his opponent so he can go to Lorenzo's aide.  He feints and reverses his blade to send in into Orlando's left thigh emerging covered in Furioso's warm blood!

Meanwhile answering shouts are heard from the alley behind the heroes and two more tatooed Croakers emerge blinking taking in the situation.

Lorenzo meanwhile launches himself to his feet with a snarl - trusting to his armor and luck to turn aside the opportunities to strike this offers his enemies - and lashes out at Falkner with his cleaver-like Falchion leaving a great bloody slash down the former guardsman's arm!









*OOC:*


Fury takes 9 damage, and Falkner takes 7 damage. Ouch!
Falkner, Zelena, and Borric get attacks of opportunity on Lorenzo as he stands.
Fury is up!
Followed by Falkner.


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 25, 2011)

The gnome's sword strikes out as the man poses an opportunity. Her blade swishes through the air though... ((To hit 1d20+2=13))


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 25, 2011)

Borric thrusts the guisarme's bladed head at the thug as he tries to rise.


[sblock=Actions]*AoO:* Guisarme (1d20+7=13, 2d4+4=10)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 13
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 25, 2011)

Falkner slashes down at Lorenzo as he tries to rise to his feet.


[sblock=OOC] The dice gods hate me [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 25, 2011)

Only Falkner misses his mark as Lorenzo rises and the gang leader roars in pain as Borric's glaive hacks into his shoulder and Zelena's sword pierces his calf!  The wounds leave Lorenzo bloodied and obviously pained but seem to simply stoke his fury.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 25, 2011)

Fury collapses to the planks (and hopefully doesn't fall into the canal).

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: -1
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 25, 2011)

Falkner sees Fury go down, and determined to end the fight quickly, steps to his right (Q7) and makes another attack at Lorenzo.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 25, 2011)

But his blade is deflected by the gang leader's gleaming chain shirt!  Orlando meanwhile with his injuries from this and those remaining from the grindylows passes out and slumps down onto the planks bleeding!









*OOC:*


The Duke is up!
Followed by Sylvain.
Also need a DC 11 Con check from Fury to stabalize.


----------



## AxeM (Jan 25, 2011)

The Duke will speak "'ey Sly, I could use a lot of space 'ere for this next bit"
The Duke points over to the corner at N-8 "Over dere eould probably be best"
The Duke will delay until after Sylvain


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 25, 2011)

Never one to argue with someone with a large weapon, Syl deftly steps around the ruckus.  He stops at o8, slaps Borric on the back, and says "I have a feeling you are about to become very lucky.  Go get'em."









*OOC:*


Fortune Hex on borric.  For one round can roll two d20's on attack, taking the best roll.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 25, 2011)

Fury's lifeblood drips into the canal...

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: -2
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


The Duke is up!
Followed by Zelena.


----------



## AxeM (Jan 25, 2011)

The Duke will Enlarge himself and take up L7-M8 (swift) "Thanks Sylv"
and then takes a swing at Lorenzo (Standard)


AC now 15


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 25, 2011)

"Need to do better than that.  What did ye do turn yerself inte an ogre, because I've never seen one as ugly as you before!"  Lorenzo mocks, ducking effortlessly beneath the meteor hammer.









*OOC:*


Zelena is up!
Followed by Borric - who is fortunate thanks to Sylvain.


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 25, 2011)

Zelena slides over a few steps (P7)... She sees that Fury has gone down... Touches her holy symbol..._ "Ral, I ask for your boon. Mend the wounds of those who take up battle against those that defile your Eventide Court!"_ All within the 30ft feel awash with holy energies.

((Channel Energy 1d6=3... Exclude Lorenzo and and the non-sleeping thug by Fury(Selective Channeling)))


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 25, 2011)

Fury's eyes flicker open, and although waking is a painful and unpleasant experience at least he is waking...  Falkner finds his injuries partially healed over to.









*OOC:*


Borric is up! And fortunate thanks to Sylvain.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 26, 2011)

Borric calls over his should, "Thanks Syl, hope it will help."

Feeling lucky, the fighter thrusts the blade straight Lorenzo's head trying to do the thug a favor by removing the offensive thing.  The guisarme hits in a splatter of blood and gore.

He taunts, "How's that feel dung eater?"

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Standard Action:*  Attack on Lorenzo: Hit for 22 damage
Roll #1:Guisarme (1d20+7=11), Roll #2 Guisarme (1d20+7=27), Critical Confirm (1d20+7=23), Damage (6d4+12=22)

*Move Action:* Will take if Lorenzo goes down.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 13
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 26, 2011)

Borric is indeed feeling lucky, first it looks as if his blade will deflect harmlessly from the gang leader's armor, but then its path twitches fortunately upwards and it buries itself in Lorenzo's throat.  He goes down without a sound head lolling from the shoulders of his newly made corpse!

"The armors mine!"  One of the Croaker's shouts, "No mine!" and the two cut off surge forward at The Duke.  One is able to swing his blade at the giant, despite them both offering up chances for the mountain man to strike.  But in his eagerness to bring his blade to bear the thug cracks it against the wall and barely manages to keep it in hand.  He then looks up, and up, at The Duke and swallows...

Meanwhile the last Croaker on the planks positions himself ready to strike down at Fury and says,

"Let me keep the armor, Lorenzo's armor, and let me go free, swear to me all of you!  Do that and I'll tell you what you want to know and leave your friend here with his guts on the inside." He glances from face to face anxiously, "Come on yes or no?"









*OOC:*


The Duke can take an attack of opportunity on either of the Croaker's approaching him.
Fury is up! But prone.
Followed by Falkner.


----------



## AxeM (Jan 26, 2011)

With Combat Reflexes The Duke should be able to attack both (I am limited to 2 instead of 3, thanks to the dex reduction from Enlarge Person)


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 26, 2011)

[sblock=AxeM]Ah sorry was assuming you did not have it whack away in that case.  Please put that comment in an sblock or OOC tag though. [/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Jan 26, 2011)

The Duke spits into the water and then shouts at Lorenzo
"Who yo callin' an ogre, fat face"









*OOC:*


I just noticed that the 19 is a crit threat, I imagine 20 damage is plenty though


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 26, 2011)

Borric answers the gang member, "You can surrender now, and I won't remove your head as well, boyo."

He steps in front of Zelena and Falkner, putting the miscreant under threat from his bloodied guisarme.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking not trying to intimidate, just stating facts.
*Move Action:* Move to Q-6.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 13
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 26, 2011)

Fury _hates_ being a bargaining chip...  "You tell us what you know and I swear you'll go free _without_ the armor.  Your only other option is to spill my guts before my friend takes your head.  And I'd bet on my friend over you."  Fury, taking care to guard himself, takes a chance and climbs to his feet.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Total Defense (+4 dodge to AC) AC now 16
Move: Stand from prone
Free: Talk[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 1
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Jan 26, 2011)

[sblock=The Duke]*The Duke* - Human Inquisitor (Sapo) - 1
Initiative +8 Perception +6

AC 15 (11 T, 14 FF) CMD 17
HP 10/10
Fort +3 Ref +1 Will +4
Combat Reflexes 0
1st Level Spells 1/2

In Hand Meteor Hammer (Fortress - 15-20ft reach)
Conditions Bless, Enlarge, Judgment (AC)[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 26, 2011)

Falkner yells over "That's about as good a deal as you are going to get!  Touch our friend there and we'll give you to the big guy for playtime.  tell us what we want to know, we'll let you go free."

Hs then advances a few feet to stand next to Borric. (R6)


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 26, 2011)

Seeing his last two upright colleagues turned into paste by the giant Duke the Croaker's eyes fill with panic and as Fury begins to move he lashes out and his blade catches Fury across the back sending him down to the planks and back to unconsciousness.









*OOC:*


Fury takes 5 damage and is dying.
Borric and Falkner can take what I assume are readied actions.


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 26, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Isn't 13 too low to hit him with his full defense action? [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 26, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]The fellow was poised over him he's not letting him go full defensive.  His readied action took place before Fury did anything essentially. If you are poised over someone with a sword ready to strike to my mind decision time comes before he brings his shield and weapon up to defend himself. He was essentially readied on if anyone makes a false move I hit hit him.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 26, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I am a little confused, and perhaps I caused some in others.  Are we still in combat rounds?

Borric's last talking was just to go along with his remaining move action.  THen everyone else did Free Action talking.  So as much as I would like to take a free readied strike, I am not sure it is Borric's turn.  He follows after Zelena.[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 26, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Good point, just wanted to make sure you didn't miss that. Poor Fury is quite the punching bag today. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


All PCs may go ahead and take their actions - we won't worry about order for the moment.







[sblock=perrinmiller]Good point, but since there's only one foe left I'll essentially abandon init order and let the slaughter commence.  The situation is a little odd, but basically Fury's actions triggered it so...  Well everyone gets to go if he's still alive after that we'll worry about order again.  I presume you plan to kill him since you have a sleeping gang member left to question.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Gotcha, TALLY HO! 






Borric snarls, "That's it ya tosser! Your life ain't worth spit, regardless what you know."

No longer lucky, the fighter's guisarme has trouble finding center of mass on the last thug .  He moves the rest of the way across the canal to cut off that route of escape. 

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*Standard Action:*  Attack on Thug: Guisarme (1d20+7=10, 2d4+4=11); Miss.
*Move Action:* To P-4[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 13
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## AxeM (Jan 26, 2011)

The Duke will shrink back down to normal size, close some space with Fury and cast stabilize on him.

  [sblock=TheDuke] - Human Inquisitor (Sapo) - 1
Initiative +8 Perception +6

AC 17 (13 T, 14 FF) CMD 16
HP 10/10
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4
Combat Reflexes 2
1st Level Spells 1/2

In Hand Meteor Hammer (Fortress - 10-15ft reach)
Conditions Bless[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


AxeM that will provoke from the gang member just so you know...


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 26, 2011)

Ready to end teh battle, Syl targets the one remaining Croaker and casts a spell at him.  "Run away, little froggie...," he says as he competes the magic.









*OOC:*


Cast Cause Fear.  DC 15 Will.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 26, 2011)

With a jibber of terror and the sudden distinct aroma of ammonia the last standing gang member turns tail and flees offering his unprotected back to the group.









*OOC:*


Borric, The Duke, and Zelena get attacks of opportunity.


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 26, 2011)

Zelena watches in shock as the man makes one of the stupidest mistakes she has seen since her run in with the kobolds. He like the kobolds, was offered a chance to live and go free but instead strike out, spelling their own doom.

The gnome calls upon Ral's boon and moves over to poor Fury... (T-6) She places a hand upon the man's chest... _"Ral, I ask again for your boon to mend this friend's wounds, that he may continue the fight."_

[sblock=Actions]Agile Feet (free action) - ignore all difficult terrain and do not take any penalties for moving through it.
Move to T-6
Cast Cure Light Wounds (convert Protection from Evil) 1d8+1=2 ((Ral is not apparently too happy with Fury...  ))[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]Initiative: +2
AC: 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 19
CMB: -1 CMD: 11 Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +6 (+2 racial saving throw bonus against illusion spells or effects.)

*Cleric:* 0-Level (DC12) Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize
1st Level (DC 13) Bless (cast), Protection from Evil (cast), Longstrider(D)
*Bard:* 0-Level (DC 12) At Will
1st Level (DC13): 3 / 2

Agile Feet (Free Action) 5 / 4 uses per day
Liberation  1/1 rounds per day
Bardsong 6 / 4 rounds per day

Current Weapon in Hand: Long Sword [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 26, 2011)

[sblock=Hint]
When everyone made their trek to the Mystic Pearl Fury purchased a Cure Moderate Wounds potion that he slipped into his belt pouch...[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: -2 (stable)
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Still waiting to see what happens to the bandit, but...
VICTORY!
Borric, The Duke, and Zelena get attacks of opportunity to see if they can down the fleeing bandit.







[sblock=XP]
Total = 1600 XP
Individual XP = 267[/sblock]

[sblock=Treasure]
Total Value: 2160gp
Individual Share: 360gp


```
Lorenzo the Basterd
+1 Chainshirt 1250gp, MW Falchion 375gp, Pesh x 3 60gp, Gold Chains 70gp, 5gp, Stitched Leather Map
```
Croaker Gang Members

```
Studded Leather Armor x 5 125gp, Shortbow x 5 150gp, Longsword x 5 75gp, Light Steel Shield x 5 45gp, Arrows (100) 5gp.
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 26, 2011)

Seeing that Fury was still very groggy, Syl offered to help Zelena tend to his wounds. "Let me take a crack at him as well, my dear.  Remember Fury I can only heal you once per day..."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 26, 2011)

[sblock=Gerald]I took Syl's healing in the previous combat so I've already had the once per day thing.  Thanks anyway, though.  And he's a little bit past groggy, he's out cold. [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 26, 2011)

Zelena strikes out at the fleeing croaker... and misses ((1d20+2=5 )) With a shrug...

She turns back to Fury... She calls to Ral once again... and a wave of holy energies wash over the party... (( Heals1d6=5 damage ))

She turns to the others..._ "We should get soon... grab whatever we can... Grab Sleepy here and we can question him somewhere more private."_

[sblock=Mini Stats]Initiative: +2
AC: 19 (17 without shield/flat-footed, 13 Touch)
HP: 19 Current: 19
CMB: -1 CMD: 11 Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +6 (+2 racial saving throw bonus against illusion spells or effects.)

Cleric: 0-Level (DC12) Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize
1st Level (DC 13) Bless (cast), Protection from Evil (cast), Longstrider(D)
Bard: 0-Level (DC 12) At Will
1st Level (DC13): 3 / 2

Channel Energy 5 / 2
Agile Feet (Free Action) 5 / 4 uses per day
Liberation 1/1 rounds per day
Bardsong 6 / 4 rounds per day

Current Weapon in Hand: Long Sword [/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 26, 2011)

Falkner pulls some rope out of his pack, and proceeds to tie up the remaining Croaker.


----------



## AxeM (Jan 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, from the way people were talking I thought we were out of combat. Also from where the thug is on the last map I should easily be able to get within 25ft of Fury without provoking? Maybe I'm missing something. Either way here's my opportunity attack as requested.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 27, 2011)

Borric snarls, "Where you going? Hold a moment." But the fighter is just too slow to slice the coward as he flees, the guisarme failing to connect.

Borric gathers up his chakram and searches the gang leader afterward, as Falkner appears to have the prisoner under control and Zelena is taking care of Fury.  Looking at the nice armor that the gang was so interested in, he suggests, "Fury, if you insist on charging straight at the enemy, maybe you should try on that nice armor of Lorenzo's. He don't need it anymore."

Looking through the valuable loot he takes the stitched map for safekeeping and suggests, "Lets grab this stuff and push the bodies into the canal and leave this place as quick as possible.  We can find a room somewhere to interrogate our frog here.  Then we can rest up and sell off these weapons we don't need."

Borric is already at his limit of being encumbered so he is reluctant to carry any of the treasure for more than simple transportation from the scene of the fight to a potential safe house.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking
*AoO:*  Attack on Thug: Miss.
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 13
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 27, 2011)

The Duke's blow hits home, but though it deals a great deal of damage it is not quite sufficient to stop the panicked thug.









*OOC:*


One round where the fleeing gang member is 70 ft. away before he disappears around a corner.  He looks on his last legs so if anyone can hit him with a ranged weapon...  Essentially all those who care to try hitting him 70ft. away get 1 round to do so.







[sblock=AxeM]You are quite right, I was reading stabalize wrong - missed that it was close range.[/ooc]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


I will take that shot.






Borric sees that he still has a chance to still nail the tosser, pulls out his longbow after dropping the guisarme.  He draws an arrow back, aiming carefully, his tongue sticking out the side of his mouth in concentration and fires.  He sees the feathered shaft tag the coward in the rump. 

Satisfied, he puts the longbow away and retrieves his guisarme to go about the tasks.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Change weapons
*Standard Action:*  Attack on Thug: Comp Longbow (1d20+5=21, 1d8+3=6)
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 13
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 27, 2011)

Borric's shaft ends the Croaker's terrified shrieks abruptly and the only sound is the gentle snoring of the last of the murderous gang.

On Lorenzo's person concealed beneath the much coveted armor the group discover a crude map stitched into a piece of soft leather.  The map shows a block of five houses with an arrow pointing at the central one and the word Delandro Street cut into the leather with a knife and a crude drawing of a stick man with a fish head holding a sack which has lines coming from it - either stink lines or shine lines by the looks of things.

Lorenzo's armor detects as magical and feels faintly warm to the touch, despite the smell of the man himself the armor smells of cedar wood a pleasant clean scent.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 27, 2011)

"Stupid tadpole..."  Fury shakes his head.  Another victim of Planks.  The rogue looks haggard and fumbles with his pouch pulling out a vial tinted blue.  He removes the cork, downs its contents and tosses the bottle into the canal.  He looks marginally better afterwards.

Fury examines the armor hefting it and looking it over.  He scowls.  "It's heavy.  I could sit back in a clump with the lot of you but my strength is hitting the enemy before they expect it."  He sighs clearly recognizing the wisdom of increased armor but not liking it.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 9
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 27, 2011)

Once the group is safely away from the Croaker hideaway/scene of death... 

_"Good work everyone. I had hoped that the situation would have gone differently,"_ the gnome shrugs,_ "But what can you do."_

Zelena will then look at the armor that the group has claimed from Lorenzo... She casts a detect magic spell and discovers that it does have some magical properties. _"Would you mind if I tried the armor on? I have a hunch about something."_ ((Wondering if the armor will re-size to a small person.))

She will then examine the map with the group. Looking it over the gnome tries to see if she remembers anything about the area depicted and see if it matches with anything of a Delandro Street ((Know (local) 1d20+8=17))


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 27, 2011)

Zelena quickly finds the chainshirt does not seem to wish to fit, but it is nice and warm - not warm enough to keep you cozy in winter, but far from the chill of most metal - and smells lovely despite its previous owner.

[sblock=Flourishes]
The scent and warmth are not mechanical benefits, I just think its nice to make magical items a bit more special.  Its value is no higher, but its warm and smells nice. *shrugs*[/sblock]

[sblock=Resizing]
Armor and weapons do not resize by the rules I'm afraid, it should not be too much of a problem given that everything sells at full value in LPF. I appreciate it can be a bit of a bummer as a small character.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Presuming we've searched/disposed of all the bodies and moved to somewhere safe...







Fury eagerly pushes the armor to Zelena and almost seems disappointed when it doesn't fit her.

"So, let's take a look at that map."  He looks it over nodding noncommittally before he tosses it back to whoever was carrying it.  "Let's wake that fellow up and get some answers, shall we?"  He looks thoughtfully at the gnome.  "Zelena, this could become unpleasant quickly.  If you have a problem with that you need to say so now.  I don't want your kind heart getting in the way of acquiring the information we need."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 9
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 27, 2011)

Falkner sits the Croaker down, leaning against the wall, before squatting down next to him and looking toward Fury and Zelena, waiting for the go ahead. 

"Just remember who we are dealing with here."

He turns toward Syl.  

"Your scorpion may be of some use again Syl."


----------



## AxeM (Jan 27, 2011)

The Duke will speak "If none of you are excited by the armor, I'd be happy to wear it, seems like an improvement over these studs."

[sblock=The Duke]Human Inquisitor (Sapo) - 1
Initiative +8 Perception +6

AC 16 (12 T, 14 FF) CMD 16
HP 10/10
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4
Combat Reflexes 2
1st Level Spells 1/2

In Hand Empty
Conditions[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 27, 2011)

Having disposed of the bodies - in the Ranocchio the canals serve as roads, sewers, and cemeteries - the group find the area safe and deserted enough, few people generally wanting to enter the Croaker's territory.

The last gang member clearly resigned to his predicament gazes up at the group sullenly, "Fine you got me, what do you want to know?"

[sblock=Treasure Distribution]
I suggest everyone who wants it rolls a d20 and the highest gets the chain shirt for the time being.  On the other hand you might simply want to head over to The Mystic pearl again and sell it so everyone can have a share.

I will say that by the end of this adventure an individual share will be able to encompass the price of the shirt - and then some.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 27, 2011)

Fury really doesn't want to lose the flexibility and lightness of his leather armor so when The Duke expresses interest he doesn't object and will help the big man into it.

[sblock=OOC]I could start the questioning but I think I'll wait and let those others who haven't been able to take a leading role because I've always been jumping on things get a chance.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 27, 2011)

Syl walks over to Falkner and out of hearing range of the captive, tells him, "Heck Waltor loves acting all intimidating.  He's got a mean sting if you step on him after a night of drinking, but he's generally harmless.  Doesn't mean he can't puff up all big and scare you with that tail."  


He approaches Zelena, whom he figured to be the best at drawing information from the Croaker.  "Falkner is right, little Miss.  If Waltor's scary looks will help you, just let me know.  He's kind of keen on you anyway, so he'd love to help you, I bet."


----------



## AxeM (Jan 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Please ignore the following if anybody else wants the shirt and rolls higher






"Thanks Fury" comes muffled from The Duke as he takes his studded leather off. The Duke will straighten out his worn tunic before wriggling into the chain shirt with Fury's help.
"You fellows weren't kidding, this does smell nice" as The Duke rubs his armpits and seems surprised at the pleasant smell his fists carry with them afterward.

The Duke will then carefully fold up his old studded leather and puts it in his pack.


[sblock=The Duke]Human Inquisitor (Sapo) - 1
Initiative +8 Perception +6

AC 19 (15 T, 14 FF) CMD 16
HP 10/10
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4
Combat Reflexes 2
1st Level Spells 1/2

In Hand Nothing
Conditions[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 27, 2011)

Falkner whispers back to Syl

"If that doesnt work, we'll just tell him that our cleric can interrogate his corpse just as easily as we can interrogate him.  Works every time.


----------



## AxeM (Jan 28, 2011)

The Duke is far too busy checking out the armor to be much help in interrogation.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 28, 2011)

Borric looks to Fury, the local boy, and says within hearing distance of their prisoner, "By all means you and Zelena interrogate away.  I will be more than happy to start slicing off body parts if it will help."

He gives the prisoner a wicked smirk.

[Sblock=OOC]Borric doesn't have any ranks in social skills, so I will only be doing Aid Another actions for the interrogation.[/Sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 13
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 28, 2011)

Zelena lets the larger folk deal with the armor as she grumbles away to herself. She then turns her attention to their prisoner.  She is nice, calm, gentle in waking him, _"Welcome back, you took a little nap there. We have a few questions for you, and if you are really cooperative, you may walk out here just fine and dandy, not a scratch on you."_

The gnome smiles, but turns serious, "You missed most of the fun on the planks there. But to make sure the point hits home you will have to see something," She points to the shiny armor that Duke is now trying on and admiring. _"I believe you know who that belonged to. And I am sure you know he would never part with such a treasure, while he still lived. I assure you, he is quite dead, and likley become food for whatever lay in wait in the canals."_

She lets it all sink in for several moments, _"Now, how do you wish to proceed? Do you want to help us? Or hinder us?"_

(( Diplomacy 1d20+8=28 Oh yeah!  ))


[sblock=Resizing Issue]Armor really should imo. 
Reading from the PFCRB, p. 459... 


> Size and Magic Items
> When an article of magic clothing or jewelry is discovered, most of the time size shouldn't be an issue. Many magic garments are made to be easily adjustable, or they adjust themselves magically to the wearer. Size should not keep characters of various kinds from using magic items.
> 
> There may be rare exceptions, especially with race-specific items.




One of the main reasons I disliked the the idea of weapon sizes from 3.5 which has carried over to PF. Whichever though... I will let it pass... for game expediency and all that. Just making an opinion known. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 28, 2011)

"What do ya want?  I ain't anxious to die I'll tell ye want ye want te know."  The thug replies quietly, his eyes lingering on the murky water.


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 28, 2011)

_"What do you know of these grisly murders here in the Planks? What is the word going around?" _the gnome starts off asking.

_"I assume it was Croaker's work of cutting up those bodies and throwing them in the water at (insert location with the gily things)"_? she asks as well. _"Had some of your crudly cut in marks. I thought it might be a warning to others. That or others wanted to lead us or anyone looking into the murders, to you to be disposed of..." _

Looks to the others... _"If you think of anything else... ask away. The gentleman wants to be cooperative..."_


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 28, 2011)

"Perhaps he might be willing to decipher the map for us that Borric has.  That would be exceedingly cooperative of him."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 28, 2011)

"Look it ain't our fault it was too good an offer to refuse.  Eels was in on it to.  What 'appened was we goes to our normal fence with some gear, this fishman Blurglash we call him and he says to us all we 'ave to do is torture folks - like anybody any waste of space - and get them to sign, and he'll give us 100gp a time.  

We ain't allowed to threaten 'em we just 'ave to torture 'em and then ask them to sign, if they don't after enough torture we just 'ave te kill 'em.  Its like a trick, and the Fishman can tell if you've done it proper or not everytime.  I've got the special paper we use on me ye can 'ave it.  

And then once they've signed over their souls to whoever Kaliel is - course we don't encourage 'em to read it and most of them can't, least not by that point - and then we kill 'em."

The gang member says licking his lips nervously and gesturing to a pouch at his waste which turns out to contain a piece of parchment that reads...
_*
The signatory does forswear any prior claims upon their soul after the event of their death; and grants all rights and ownership of said soul for all eternity to the being known as Kaliel who bears this contracts parent.   Further Kaliel may then sell, trade, destroy, or utilize these souls in any manner.

Signature of this contract will produce a signature within the Tome of Souls which is this documents parent and contains the same clauses outlined in this document.*_

Rolphio Grenoble
X
Mariella Hooksit
Bernedrine Hooksit
Georgio Hooksit
Wade bRigaloW
cullam d'falver
  x
x
Katrine Dasser


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 29, 2011)

"They are dealing in SOULS?!  Who is this fish-man?"

Falkner seems rather distraught, he has seen some terrible things in the White Cloaks, but torturing people to sign away their souls is a whole new level of depravity to him.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 29, 2011)

"He's just a fence, he'll be working for someone like as not.  He operates out of a different flooded basement every time he comes in then swims out with the loot, mostly weapons and stuff for the fishmen.  Pays a beggar to pass out maps..."  The gang member says evidently alarmed by Falkner's reaction.


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 29, 2011)

"Where is the locale shown in this map," Syl asks, pointing at the one discovered by the group recently.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 29, 2011)

Borric scratches his rear absentmindedly and hands the leather map to Syl.  He remarks, "The Cap'n has the right of it.  We need to meet with this fence, the fishman."

Turning to the prisoner, he asks, "Were you on your way to meet this fence of  yours?  That map there appears to show the meeting, is it for the next  time you were to rendezvous with him?"

He pulls Fury aside, out of earshot from the frog, "Do you suppose we can persuade this bugger to become an informant?  We might need a toady in this investigation.  Bound to be better than the beggar anyway if we can properly hook him."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 13
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 29, 2011)

"We were gonna get a few more signatures first, he usually stays until a few hours a'fore dawn, and Lorenzo didn't like te be seen meetin' with a fishman so we usually met 'im at night.  Passwords "Devilfish" this time."  The Croaker says eyes downcast. "Now I've told you all I know ye've got all me gear.  Can I go?  That's all I know honest."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 29, 2011)

*Fury, Human male Rogue*

Fury to Borric: "We could try it.  If it doesn't work we haven't lost anything.  Besides, I think Zelena would object strongly if we cut the fellows throat and dumped him in a canal."


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 29, 2011)

Zelena will listen to the others and seems to think on the idea of making this person an informant, _"Could work I suppose. Coin is a great motivator in these parts. But at the same time, he is a murderer. After what he and his Froggy friends have done, do we want someone like that as an informant?" _She eyes Fury at the mention of killing him...

[sblock=Roll and Know (local check)]I rolled a d20 for a diplomacy check, but changed my mind about the whole action... since ias I posted above, he is a murderer of many folk, not the type that Zelena would want helping her. the roll was 1d20+8=12 I will take that 4 on my next roll.

I rolled a know (local) check a few posts back for the area on the map. Not sure if it was missed for a reason or not.[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 29, 2011)

"I think we should make an informant out of him or turn him in to the White Cloaks.  I'm sure Handso would let us grant him amnesty in this particular case for giving up his comrades and providing us with some good intel.  Barring that the scum should be rotting behind the bars of a cell.  I can't in good conscious just let him go with what little he has given us."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 30, 2011)

Borric turns to the prisoner trying to judge his honesty.

Then he looks back at the others, "No freedom, turn him in to the guard instead.  But to have a good informant, we need the proper leverage.  Something he fears more than anything else to keep his partial freedom.  I think we can tell if he were to lie, but just because he tells the truth now, won't mean he cannot change his mind later."

Sense Motive (1d20+6=16)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 13
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Jan 30, 2011)

"I agree that this filthy frog doesn't deserve to be free.  We've seen his handiwork and you knew there are many more.  I don't think it will ever be possible to trust him.  Turn him into the Cloaks and let him think about his crimes while he rots."


----------



## AxeM (Jan 30, 2011)

The Duke will speak up
"One last thing, 'fore we send you to the White Cloaks buddy. Don't suppose you were stupid 'nuff to sign this load a crock yerself?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 30, 2011)

The prisoners face darkens at the mention of imprisonment, "Do I look like a fecking idiot.  I'd rather die than sign that.  And you can go feck yerselves if you think I'm doin' anything for you lying bunch o' .  Ye said I could go if I talked.  Feck ye's all."

[sblock=OOC]You would likely all be aware that the penalty for mass murder and soul stealing does not involve a jail sentence, but rather a swift and public death.  Turning him over to the Whitecloaks is pretty much certain death for him a fact he is well aware of.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


Actually, Borric started that conversation with Fury out of hearing range.  The prisoner should know nothing of the informant option or Borric's comments.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 30, 2011)

Borric walks back over to the whining prisoner pulling our his flail. He says in a low voice, "Listen up boyo.  We promised you no such thing as freedom.  Right now I am trying to determine if you would have any usefulness to assist us in the future.  So far you have only proved that you should probably be executed.  We can turn you into the guard as a mass murderer or as a common thug."

_<<Not sure if you answered this skill roll, Sense Motive (1d20+6=16)>>_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 13
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 30, 2011)

[sblock=perrinmiller]
Lets assume he made a good perception check then.  He seems to have been truthful as far as Borric can discern.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jan 31, 2011)

_"If you were one to take what I said... which was you may walk out here, then I think you are mistaken in telling me that I said I would let you go." _She smirks but continues, _"That being said I am no fae or the like and expect to follow the letter of what was agreed, rather than the intent. Which means, I keep my bargains. You will walk out of here just fine, but not yet. We will check on what you told us and when I am done, will return and let you free. We do not need the trouble you will likely bring on us when we free you and you return to your Froggy friends and croak all about us and what we have done. I will deal with that, on my terms. Understand?"_ She looks at the man, arms folded across her chest in a no nonsense and non to happy look. 

She looks to the others, _"We going to check out this map and see to the fishy situation..."_ she giggles, _"Sorry, I could not help myself."_


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 31, 2011)

Borric guffaws rudely, "Fishy situation, ya huh. Better that than some whore's fishy business, eh?  There was this fat whale down by the docks and you just couldn't go chummin' down...  well, never mind, let's get back to work."

Borric is ready to go, and assumes they are taking the froggy with, so he readies the poor sod for transport.  Bound hands behind his back with a loop-like noose put around his throat, tied off at his wrists.  Then another rope as a leash tied to that so, if we pull on the leash when he runs, either his shoulders dislocate or he chokes to death.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## toasterferret (Jan 31, 2011)

Falkner smirks at Zelena's wit before Falkner glancing at Borric's handiwork

"That's one way to do it."

Falkner takes another length of rope and ties it around the croakers head, then slips it into his mouth before tightening the knot.

"Let's not have you yelling to any of your friends... and before you start mumbling, remember this is a good deal better than you deserve, and a world better than Handso would treat ya."

Satisfied at his makeshift gag, Falkner reloads his crossbow and prepares to set off.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 31, 2011)

Before he is gagged the Croaker's eyes narrow and he injects, "Wasn't just us you know!  The Eels was in on it to!  Don't think the Crazy Frogs had the balls, but the Eels did almost as many as us!  You should kill those bastards to - its only fair!"


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 31, 2011)

*Fury, Human male Rogue*

Fury shakes his head; he doesn't like the idea of parading through Planks with a Croaker on display trussed up like a pig headed to slaughter.  "I think this'll only bring us trouble; anybody who sees us will be heading out the back to report to the Croakers for a couple of coppers and the good will of the gang.  We'll be swarmed by thugs before we cross the canal.  I say we either turn him in to the guard and let them give him what he deserves, kill him now, or if the stupid tadpole relishes the thought of staying alive _and_ can bring us more information we let him go."


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 1, 2011)

_"Tie him up, gag him, and leave him here."_ Zelena says,_ "If nothing else, it keeps the man here for long enough to get what we need to do done. Otherwise I will return and let him go when we are done. We do not have the time or the where for there to watch him while we do what we need to do."_

The gnome then turns scary and challenges the group, _"While I loathe what this man did and likely deserves worse, you will kill him over my dead body."_ She looks to each person waiting for a response. 

((She is a feisty one! ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 1, 2011)

Borric looks down at the feisty gnome and he is twirling the head of the flail around the shaft.  He points behind her and, "Hey!  What's that?"

Since she doesn't fall for that trick he decides he better not brain the frog and tick her off. He flips the flail back around and knocks the prisoner out with the handle.  Then he trusses up the man's legs and puts him a fetal position with a rope end tying his ankles to the one attached as a noose, so if he tries to struggle too much he will end up choking himself before getting loose.

Borric returns the flail to his belt and grasps his guisarme, "Alright, let's go then.  Fury, do you know anything about these Eels?  Maybe we need to find those punks too."

_<< Non-lethal coup de grace. >>_
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 1, 2011)

*Fury, Human male Rogue*

Fury ignores Zelena and turns to Borric.  "You think it best to go after the Eels?  I'm ok with that but I can't imagine it would give us any more information than we already have."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 1, 2011)

Borric spits on the ground, after finding some dislodged meat or something that finally worked it way loose from being stuck between two of his back molars.  Then he replies to Fury, "Who said anything about questioning them.  Let's just bash their fookin heads in on principle if they are trafficking in souls too."

"Besides, if they are also meeting with this fish fence, then we might end having to deal with them sooner or later anyway.  The frogs weren't supposed to meet with the fish-man right away so we have time to rest and recover beforehand as well."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 1, 2011)

Fury assesses the warrior nodding slightly in approval.  "I like the way you think.  No need to unnecessarily complicate things, eh?"  He looks around at the others waiting for suggestions or comments.  When none are forthcoming he gives a quick nod of his head as if he expected as much.  "So, we drag that piece of dung to Handso, get a good meal, get wounds tended, rest between a pair of lovely ladies or three, then go Eel hunting 'til time to spear us a fishman.  Any objections?"  He grins and the resemblance in manner to the Croaker thugs is uncanny.  "Didn't think so."  He reaches down, grabs the rope tied around the Croaker's neck and begins dragging him down the street back towards the White Cloak station.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 9
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 1, 2011)

Borric reaches for his crotch to adjust his package, to keep his leather breeches from bunching uncomfortably and just shakes his head.  No objections from him. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 1, 2011)

"I suppose if it isn't time to meet with the fishman yet, we could always go find out exactly what the Eels do know."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 1, 2011)

When they head back to the Watch House Handso's snores echo from his office.  Corporal Lorrazio is sitting upon the floor with two other grubby watchmen playing dice and rises at the sight of the group.

"This the murderer then?" He asks hopefully. "This way, we'll stick 'im in the clinky. He don't look like no mage, but I guess that don't mean a whole lot of anythin' - we need te take precautions?"

[sblock=GlassEye]Fury vaguely recalls the Eels hang out as a back alley dive called The Bottle and Blade. An off the books place where dog and cock fights take place.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 1, 2011)

Borric shakes his head and replies, "No mate, this one be just a person of interest, so to speak.  He is guilty of something for sure, but until we check out the lead he gave us, we are not prepared list his exact crimes.  Better that you hang onto him for us. You leave him gagged and trussed up in a cell, he will be fine."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 1, 2011)

At being ignored and at the others having her break her word... the gnome places the 50gp she got from Hasbro on his desk, _"Apologies, but I will not be continuing with the others. There appears to be a lack of communication. Good day, Commander." _

She nods respectfully to the others and with that Zelena turns and departs. She does not return to the Dun Wright Inn at this time.

[sblock=OOC]Just playing the character. As sucky as that is. (See below). [/sblock]

[sblock=To Everyone...Still wanting to play]All is not lost. I sent a PM to Aldern... I still think Zelena would be ticked off at being ignored and the dude being turned over. But in the end it is not the worst of things. There is something collecting souls that needs stopping. So with the DM's approval of what I sent him,Zelena will continue there and I would like to continue to play. I had to think of a way to get her back and it working in character too. Sorry for the abruptness... I will try to reign in the impulsiveness and gut reaction to the situation.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


D'oh!  I must not have been paying attention.  What happened?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 1, 2011)

[sblock=SongDragon]
First off I am perfectly happy to allow you to slot in an objection to going to the guardhouse and do a slight rewind since Zelena evidently feels so strongly about it.

The way I see it if things are in danger of slowing down I always go with what seems like the majority opinion.  At this point the group has not told the guards anything other than that the thug is a person of interest.  It seems like leaving him tied up in a cell without having told them of his crimes is a safer avenue than leaving him tied up in the street in a dangerous part of town.

The way I read it Zelena said "You won't kill him over my dead body."
So Borric knocked him out, which appears to have been the result of him listening to Zelena.

Fury suggested he be dropped of at the guard house and I had you drop him off there to speed things along.

Borric then said he was a person of interest so he will be held without danger - probably far less danger than being left of a street in a bad area of town.

I hope you stay Songdragon, but honestly I don't think anyone has done anything wrong, or to break Zelena's word.  Or justify her reaction. 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 1, 2011)

It's clear Fury is wound up when he points at the thug.  "That one's worthy of the executioner, no doubt, so keep him locked down tight."

He stalks from the guard station and finds someplace relatively secluded where the group can talk without much danger of being overheard by loitering beggars.  "The Eels hang at a back alley dive called the Bottle and Blade.  We can go there but I need healing before we do."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 9
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Feb 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Neither I nor The Duke have particularly strong feelings for what happens to the thug.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 1, 2011)

The sky is beginning to darken and the group realize it is unlikely that many healers will be available at this late hour without, more urgent need, or more coin.  From the Croaker's words they have another day at least to seek out the fishmen and the Eels will not be going anywhere.

Corporal Lorrazio carefully takes up Zelena's coin from his slumbering Commanders desk and shrugs.

"'Ere you might as well hold on to it.  He won't know the difference.  Yesh you guys look beat up, I'd think about gettin' some rest before ye go stirring up anymore hornets nests."

[sblock=OOC]Right well a this point Zelena will hopefully return in the morning.  So my suggestion is that the group head back to the Dunn Wright Inn - not to the thread just to rest if you see what I mean.  That way Fury and anyone who needs it can get a bit of rest and either pay an NPC healer, in the morning or get the returned Zelena or Syl to do it.[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Feb 1, 2011)

Falkner nods at Fury and says "Let's rest the night at the Dunn Wright and in the morning treat our wounds before seeking out the eels.  I could use a spot of healing as well."


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 1, 2011)

Unless anyone else has something to add then we'll head off for a bit of down time.  The next morning we'll seek out a temple for some healing (Fury favors Cortessa). 

[sblock=Healing]Wow, I didn't realize low-level spellcasting was so cheap!  Caster level x spell level x 10 gp.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]As opposed to the 150gp potion somebody just chugged - see why I was wincing?  I'll advance things from the Dunn Wright Inn tomorrow after Fury returns from the temple of Cortessa so do any RP, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I only wish it was 150 gp!  It was 300gp  Which reminds me: I need to mark it used on my character sheet...[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 1, 2011)

"The Dunn Wright sounds like just the place.  We can get a hot meal, and talk about things.  Maybe we can make a plan for the Eels. rather than starting a bar brawl."









*OOC:*


Anyone need healing that I haven't used the Healing Hex on yet today?


----------



## AxeM (Feb 2, 2011)

The Duke will groan "I 'spose some sleep would help get these kinks outa my shoulder"








*OOC:*


The Duke is at full HP


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 2, 2011)

As they are leaving, Borric pulls Fury aside, "Mate, I think you need to talk to your friend the gnome woman.  We are expecting some good tussles getting this job done and it makes tactical sense to have a second healer around.  Syl ain't bad and all, but he shoots his load only once per person before needing to rest up." 
 
Since Borric is not wounded, he will take the Duke and Syl with their unwanted look and suggest, "Okay, let's go liquidate this stuff for good coin.  Then we can hit a few brothels with some classy women.  We can regale them with tales of how we heroically whipped some gang members today. Bound to get us special treatment for free, eh?"

That's Borric's plan for the evening and he will meet up with the others in the morning if they don't intend to accompany him on his pursuits of pleasure.
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 2, 2011)

The next morning arrives and breakfast at the Dunn Wright Inn fills the common room with the delicious aroma of ham, eggs, and fresh baked bread.

There are a few folk in the common room, but as usual far less than at a more appropriate hour for the consumption of alcohol.  More than one bleary eyed patron is nursing a glass mug of something dark green that has a sharp menthol smell.  A hangover cure brewed from seaweed and limes known as Glacier Juice.


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 2, 2011)

"We're back again, Marla," Syl exclaims as he walks into the common room and notices his favorite tiefling server.  Despite a slight slur to his words, and definitely reeking of alcohol and other things, he had a hearty appetite.  "Bring me whatever, you've got dear, and I've got quite a story for you.  You might say we've been deputized!"

If the others at the table didn't know better, they would have sworn that Waltor was almost hiding his face, looking away from the scene where the hapless witch was trying to impress with his boasts.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 2, 2011)

Fury shrugs.  "If I knew where she went, I would talk to her.  I don't, though.  Maybe we'll see her at the Dunn Wright, maybe not, but I can't imagine she'd risk these soul traffickers escaping justice."

Fury doesn't do much carousing preferring to keep his head clear for the next morning.  Instead, he eats a hearty meal and sleeps a good long time hoping for some quality restorative sleep.  Early in the morning he eats a huge breakfast since, you never know, with going into Planks again it might be his last.  Afterward he'll make a trip to the temple of Cortessa with anyone else who needs healing then return to the Dunn Wright Inn to meet back up with the rest of the group.

Fury swaggers back into the Dunn Wright looking well-fed, well-rested and restored by the healing hands of the acolytes at the temple of Cortessa.  "Hullo, boyos!  Ready to get us a plate of skewered Eel?  I hear it's a tough dish but I think we can manage it if we tenderize it a bit first.  Then we can move on to the main course... fish!"  Seeming quite pleased with himself he pulls up a chair and flops down.
[sblock=Healing]Fury is down 9 hp.  He'll get 2 back from sleep leaving 7 left to heal.  Can I assume a 1st level acolyte casting CLW until he's back to full?  I'll add rolls and if you want to handle it differently then I'll edit/modify as you see fit.  With that first roll, it'll take two castings to get him to full (20gp total).  I'll subtract cash expended.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 9
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* nothing[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Feb 2, 2011)

Falkner accompanies Fury after a good nights sleep and hearty breakfast.  At the temple he purchases a single healing spell to take care of his leftover wounds from the day before.

"Eel sounds good" he replies after Fury's comments.  "Hopefully it will be the Eel tenderized instead of us..."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 2, 2011)

A young pair of young Acolytes tend  Fury and Falkner's wounds and send them on their way with Cortessa's blessings.


----------



## AxeM (Feb 2, 2011)

The Duke will come back in from inside, apparently having gotten up an hour before dawn to work out.

"Ahhh sleepy heads, ready to go yet?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


I will post later once I get back to a computer, but I left conversation hooks on everyone but Falkner that were ignored (unless Syl is drunk because he was with Borric).  Plus an action about the treasure, GM.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 2, 2011)

[sblock=perrinmiller]I feel Borric is probably quite often politely ignored, lol.  The shops are closed and you do not have the chance to sell loot, lets leave it until the end of the adventure please.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 2, 2011)

"I'm ready," says Fury as he thumps his boots from bench to floor and stands up.  He adjusts his swordbelt until it sits comfortably on his hip.  "Now let's see about that tenderizing business."

[sblock=perrin]It wasn't so much that I ignored it but that I wasn't sure at the time how to respond.  I took the easy out and posted actions for the night and conversation for the morning in order to get back to the adventure as quickly as possible.  I know, there's more to rp than just the adventure; I'll try to be more responsive in the future.  I edited in a comment in my last post but there isn't much need for a response from Borric.  Since Songdragon said they were still interested in continuing I'm sure they'll post some way to bring Zelena back.[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Feb 3, 2011)

"Tenderizing sounds good.  Where should we start looking Fury?"

Falkner makes a last minute check of his weapons and armor while waiting for a response.

"Good night Borric?"  Falkner asks, noting Borric's "morning after" state.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 3, 2011)

The gnomish woman finds herself a cozy little inn to spend the evening. As night falls she offers up prayers to Ral. Within the meditation her anger drains away... As the moonlight fills the room and engulfs the small figure she is able to see her own errors and in that the insight to continue on.

Zelena then sleeps a fitful sleep, tossing and turning. She wakes in a sweat. After a bath she has a small morningfeast. When she finishes she nods to herself and pays for the meal, gathers up her things, and heads for the Planks. 

Before entering the district she ducks down a nearby alley where she mutters a few simple arcane words and casts prestidigitation and soils her clothing, hair becomes a mess, and smells something awful. The gnome smiles to herself, hoping to fit in with those of the Planks. She then moves into the district, staying to the shadows as much as she is able.

(( Stealth take 10, +10 = 20 ))


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 3, 2011)

Duke, you were out early.  Or is that late?"  He grins and then turns to Falkner to answer his question.  "Last I heard the Eels hung out at the Bottle and Blade.  Some back alley dive with dog fights, gambling..."  He shrugs.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 3, 2011)

Just before noon, a disheveled Borric comes into the Dunn Wright Inn and looks around. He hasn't shaved this day either and his eyes are bloodshot.  He greets his fellow adventurers and answers the Cap'n, "What a fookin' night, let me tell you. Syl, you sly man-witch!  I lost track of you around the Plum's Blossom Bosom.  Those two ladies do that thing around your...  well you know? They gots talents, eh?" 
 
He pounds a fist on the counter top, "Oy! Horny devil woman!  Can I get some ale, bread, and cheese?  Sausage too if you have it... ah, please?"

After some lippy attitude from Marla, Borric pays here and scarfs down his meal.  About finished, with food still be chewed in his mouth, he says, "Let's start kickin' in doors and what not to catch us some eels." _<chewing>_ "I am ready."

Heading out the door, he will regale the others of his and Syl's luck in the various brothels from the previous evening and morning.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 3, 2011)

"Let's go find the Eels, everyone.  Perhaps Borric should lead as I saw him tracking a couple of what I can only assume were sea creatures at the 'establishment' last night.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 3, 2011)

Borric snorts, "Pshaw! One of those wenches certainly smelled fishy. I stayed away from that one and enjoyed the company of that red head that smelled of lavender.  She could su... ah, never you mind, let's get to work, eh?" 
 
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## toasterferret (Feb 3, 2011)

Falkner nods  "Off we go then.  The Bottle and Blade was it?"


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


So is Songdragon in or out?  That's kind of what I was waiting on.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 3, 2011)

The group wend their way through the narrow streets negotiating the half rotting planks and enjoying the heady array of competing stenches.  it takes some ten minutes to find their way to the street with the Bottle and Blade upon, more dingy back alley than street in truth, and for once removed from the water.









*OOC:*


Songdragon is in looks like she is planning to meet up with you or sneak along behind or some such.


----------



## AxeM (Feb 3, 2011)

"Early I 'spose" says the Duke
"Nothing more beautiful than the sunrise"

"So, we lookin' for The Eel man or the other thugs?"


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 4, 2011)

*Fury, Human male Rogue*

Fury looks around and shrugs.  "I think the idea is to go after the gang, the Eels, then go break up the meeting later the gangs were supposed to have with the fish man, whatever the hells that is."  He motions down the street.  "Now if I remember correctly the Eels have a bit of a headquarters at that dive the Bottle and Blade just down the street here.  Anyone have any suggestions on how to handle this?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 4, 2011)

Borric stops up short before they get too close and suggests, "Well two ideas come to mind.  First, we can have someone inconspicuously look around to get a good lay of the land.  Find out where and how many entrances there are, what the nearby buildings are like... That sort of thing."

"Or we could just barge right in and use the shock and awe approach.  Without our silver tongued gnome we might not be to persuasive with words anyway.  Might as well get straight to the point and start beating the answers out of them and capture the last one standing." 
 
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 4, 2011)

"Anyone think they are sneaky enough to do some scouting?  If not, Borric's second idea is as good as any.  If what the froggie said was true, we are going to have to bust some heads anyway.  Well, you all will have to bust some heads...I'll be behind you."


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 4, 2011)

*Fury, Human male Rogue*

Fury sniffs, slightly insulted that Sylvain should have to ask whether anyone in the group is sneaky.  "I can get around here without standing out like an orange dwarf in a whorehouse but I think the direct approach would work to our favor."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* nothing[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Feb 4, 2011)

"It might be a good idea to get some level of tactical reconnaissance going on.  We might be able to take them from two sides, or bottleneck them if we play this right."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 5, 2011)

Borric chuckles, "Hey, I have seen that orange dwarf.  You can rest your mug of ale on her head while she is... well, you get the idea.  Good times, eh?"

"I would feel more comfortable with a better idea of their hideout before we barge in.  I don't like nasty surprises.  But I do like the Cap'n's approach of hitting them between a hammer and an anvil. Unfortunately coordinating the timing might difficult." 
 









*OOC:*


Pity, no tactical comms gear in this game for a SWAT assault. 






[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 5, 2011)

"Well, let's go checkout their hangout.  That doesn't mean we automatically need to walk in swords swinging, but we might be able to glean some info before it comes to that."


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 6, 2011)

*Fury, Human male Rogue*

Fury looks at his companions trying to figure out which might have some skill at sneaking through the streets.  Definitely *not* Borric or Falkner with their heavy, clanking armor.  He looks at the Duke and Sylvain.  "Either of you have any skill at moving unnoticed?  If not, I'll try to scout ahead a bit and maybe circle round and let you all know what I find out."  He stares at Sylvain a bit before he continues.  "Do you have any, you know," Fury waggles his fingers, "woo-woo connection with that scorpion of yours?  He talk to you or anything?  Mentally, I mean."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 6, 2011)

Borric just shakes his head, "Nope, Fury.  You be our scout and the local guide.  Have at it when ready." 









*OOC:*


Interesting idea if the little scorpion can scout. Hadn't thought of that before, but I should have.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 6, 2011)

"Well, Waltor is sneaky and all, but basically all I can get from him is what kind of emotion he is feeling, you know...happy, sad, angry.  I've heard those more experienced than me can communicate better with their familiar, but I can't do that yet."


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 6, 2011)

*Fury, Human male Rogue*

Fury nods accepting Sylvain's words at face value since he really knows very little about things magical.  "Right.  Well, that's too bad but we can manage even so, I suspect.  I'll make my way down there, check things out, and then return to fill you in on what I find."  Fury slinks off down the alley hoping he doesn't draw the attention of any of the locals.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* nothing[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 7, 2011)

Fury sneaks forward and is easily able to peer in through one of the windows undetected. He sees four gang members playing some kind of card game, looking rather hung over, while another fellow - a lean half elf - sits back watching them lazily juggling four gold coins. Nobody appears to notice that they are being observed.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 7, 2011)

*Fury, Human male Rogue*

That's enough for Fury and he'll make his way back to fill in the others.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 7, 2011)

Borric asks, "Any back entrance, mate?  If not we can approach while you watch them and then rush in through the door to catch them by surprise, yeah?" 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## toasterferret (Feb 7, 2011)

Falkner nods at Borric's suggestion and responds.

"Or your could kick in the door and the rest of us fill them with bolts.  Your polearm should be able to take care of anyone charging at us."


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 7, 2011)

"Sounds like a plan to me, Borric.  Let's go find out the plans of The Eels, as it seems they have been very bad boys and need some correction-maybe from a polearm."


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 7, 2011)

Fury shrugs at Borric's question.  "There was a door leading out of the common room but who knows if it leads to a back door.  The way the buildings are built together, winding alleys, and courtyards would make finding it difficult not to mention the problem of coordinating an attack."  He rubs his jaw thinking.  "It's gonna be tight quarters no matter how we tackle it.  I'm fine with kicking down the door, or rather having the pair of you wrapped in steel kick it down."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* nothing[/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Feb 7, 2011)

The Duke will grab his Hammer from his belt before drawing in the dust with his other hand while he speaks.

----- OO -----
......a....a......
......aDBa....... 

"Good idea Falk, lets put me n'Borrik bout 10 feet back from the door. Others at the wall by the door or by our sides"

[sblock=The Duke]
Human Inquisitor (Sapo) - 1
Initiative +8 Perception +6

AC 17 (12 T, 15 FF) CMD 16
HP 10/10
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4
Combat Reflexes 3
1st Level Spells 2/2

In Hand Meteor Hammer (Fortress)
Conditions
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 7, 2011)

[sblock=Songdragon]
You creep into the basement via a small window, too narrow for a human, but about right for a slender gnome. The room is dark with only a shot of light from the window providing illumination, but you can make out a number of tables, with cards and empty mugs of ale. The floor is unpleasantly sticky and there is a foul scent in the air.

In the far corner of the room is a strange cage, which reaches from floor to ceiling the shape of a pie slice, with the walls making up the straight sides. As you move forward you realize you can hear ragged breathing, and after a moment, "No, no, won't, never, no, no, no."


The light glints off a heavy padlock and chain sealing the cell, and it seems to contain a number of uneven heaps which Zelena's low-light vision can identify as bodies. Perhaps five in total.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 8, 2011)

Borric shrugs, "Fair enough, mate. Let's do this then.  How you want to start, just knock on the door and insult them? I can do that." 

He will stand ready with his Guisarme grasped in two hands.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 8, 2011)

[sblock=GM]Zelena moves quietly to the doorway to see what she can hear, her eyes shifting to the forms within the cage. She has the cudgel that she has been using as a walking stick at the ready just in case.

((Moves to G-6 basement... Perception 1d20+9=21 ))[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 8, 2011)

[sblock=Songdragon]Zelena can hear some deep voiced conversation from upstairs, mostly grunts and an occasional, "Raise." or "Out."

In the cage she makes out four still forms all covered in sackcloth, and a fifth that writhes in quiet agony.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2011)

*Fury, Human male Rogue*

Fury nods.  "Right.  No sense in delaying.  Falkner? You'll help with the door?"  Fury will move into place and wait for everyone else to do so as well.  When they are ready he'll make a signal to Falkner and step forward to throw the door open.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* nothing[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 8, 2011)

"Gah, piss off, and shut the door." Groans one of the card playing Eels, squinting blearily at Fury with bloodshot eyes. There is little other reaction save for the juggler rising and eying Fury.









*OOC:*


Roll Init. You will get all get a surprise round - which only the juggler will act in for your foes.


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 8, 2011)

Syl gets in line up against the wall with the others and waits for his mates to open the door and begin.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 8, 2011)

((Intaitive 1d20+2=15... Just putting it out there when we start into normal rounds. ))

[sblock=GM]not hearing anything out of the ordinary the gnome appraoches the cell door and speaks softly... _"Shhhh... help is here. You must remain quiet and calm, I will figure a way out of here." _((Diplomacy to calm and get whomever it is to comply... 1d20+8=28 )) 

She then examines the lock on it. (does it appear it can be levered out ie using her cudgel and prying it... or broken with any ease?)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 8, 2011)

*Fury, male human rogue*

Fury quickly steps back out (D12) and out of the way of Borric and the Duke.  He draws his rapier as he does so.  "Four at the table, one moving towards us," he hisses.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 8, 2011)

[sblock=Songdragon]The lock is large strong and secure by the looks of it. Zelena is either going to need the key or someone with greater strength than her own to budge it.

Her words fall upon deaf ears, but the man - though its not entirely clear it is a man reaches out vaguely in her direction, but then sinks down and simply begins to whimper...[/sblock]









*OOC:*


You all go before the juggler so go ahead, remember its a surprise round, so not fullround actions, etc.


----------



## toasterferret (Feb 9, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]  Sorry it took me so long to get on and post, I had to go to bed early for my 7am clinical, then was at the hospital all day.  On another note, I got to sit in on my first surgery! Again, sorry for the out of orderness
[/sblock]

Falkner slings his crossbow down, checks the bolt, then nods to Fury.
"Go." he hisses, before pushing in the door.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 9, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, been crazy busy at work and I tried to get this in before our DM went off line. 

re: The regular Eels and the juggler.  
- What are we dealing with visible arms and armor?  
- Also is there a limit on the Free Actions? I am thinking of a 5ft step and Quick drawing a weapon to attack in the surprise round. 
- From square E-12, will the juggler receive benefits from cover? What about the thug at E-8?  I assume the thug at G-8 would not have cover[/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Feb 9, 2011)

The Duke will cast Command on the Thug at E-8 _FALL (Standard)
_The Duke will also Enlarge himself (Swift) taking up additional squares behind him.

[sblock=TheDuke]Human Inquisitor (Sapo) - 1
Initiative +8 Perception +6

AC 15 (10 T, 14 FF) CMD 17
HP 10/10
Fort +3 Ref +1 Will +4
Combat Reflexes 2
1st Level Spells 1/2

In Hand Meteor Hammer (Fortress) 15/20ft reach
Conditions[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 9, 2011)

The men appear to be armed with short swords and wearing studded leather armor - though the blades are sheathed. Some also appear to have daggers about their person. You can see no weaponary or armor on the juggler, though his clothing would lend itself to their concealment.

[sblock=Actions in Surprise]There is no limit on free actions, even in a surprise round, other than practicality. Note that a 5ft. step is not a free action btw its no action, or something not that it makes any real difference, you may 5ft. to be clear. For now I will allow a swift action, I'm going to look ino whether that is right, but for now it seems fine.

The Juggler would have partial cover +2 from E12.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sylvain looks toward the now-enlarged Duke and uses his Fortune Hex, granting the warrior an extra bit of luck for this round.









*OOC:*


Roll two D20's on your attack next round, taking the best of the two.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Takes place on Init 6







The juggler darts off onto the stairs disappearing from sight.









*OOC:*


On the map I'm not putting you in your proper places because it would be a pain. Work out movement from your desired placement, etc., and I will place you properly once you are on the grid.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 9, 2011)

Borric steps closer to the door and shifts the guisarme to his left hand. "Hey you fooks, happy birthday!  Lorenzo says hello."

He pulls out a chakram and sends the sharp blade spinning at one of the thugs.

[sblock=Actions]*Free Action:* Talking & 5ft step to E12
*Standard Action:*  Attack on thug @ G8 Chakram (1d20+4=13, 1d8+3=8)
*Free Action:* Grasp the guisarme again with two hands.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 13
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## toasterferret (Feb 9, 2011)

After kicking open the door, Falkner levels his crossbow at the nearest thug (E8), and lets a bolt fly ducking back to his right, behind the wall. (G12)


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 9, 2011)

At the sounds of ruckus above the gnome draws out her sword and moves over to G-5 (basement) ... and listens once again for what is happening.

(( Perception 1d20+8=14+1 (mistake: perception is +9) = 15 ))


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


By my count that's everyone...


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 10, 2011)

Borric's chakkram tears across the room and into a surprised card player's chest, the bloodly circular weapon flops down onto the horrified man's lap as he yelps.

Falkner's bolt slams into the woodwork.

[sblock=OOC]Borric is up![/sblock]

[sblock=Sitting]Please note I do not treat sitting as prone.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 10, 2011)

Borric shifts the guisarme to his left hand again and draws another chakram. "Ha ha. Like the shave did ya, fish dung!"

He sends another sharp blade spinning at a different thug, then steps back gripping the guisarme with two hands.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* None
*Standard Action:*  Attack on thug @ E8 Chakram (1d20+4=17, 1d8+3=8)
*Free Action:* 5ft step back to D13 & Grasp the guisarme again with two hands.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield/flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 13
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 10, 2011)

As Borric's chakkram slashes across another gang member's cheek, opening the flesh horribly the thugs spring to their feet and scramble for cover, pulling their short swords as the move. All save one who drops to the floor at The Duke's _command_, spluttering in pain and disbelief.

[sblock=Songdragon]You hear sounds of violence, as well as Borric's familiar scornful voice, though you cannot make out exactly what he is saying.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Sylvain is up!
Followed by Zelena.







[sblock=Eels]1 and 4 are injured. 1 is prone.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 10, 2011)

Sylvain pauses waiting for his Hex to be discharged by The Duke, so that he might help another of the group in their attack.









*OOC:*


Delay my action until The Duke goes, as I can only have one active hex at a time.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sure, but we will assume that you delayed last round, because normally delaying would not make a hex last longer.
Zelena is up!
Followed by The Duke.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 10, 2011)

_"What has that man gotten himself into now." _Zelena whispers to herself and then moves through the doorway looking for a way to get to the floor above her. She moves through the small storage room to the door at I-4. She remains out of the path of the door opening into her, and attempts to open the door. 

((pretty sure that covers her actions))


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 10, 2011)

Zelena moves through rooms filled with dirty sacks of bloodstained clothing and gore coated knives, saws, and hatchets, and finds herself halfway up the stairs on a landing.









*OOC:*


The Duke is up!
Followed by Sylvain.


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Have we lost the Duke?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


I certainly hope not, but we have passed 24 hours. So The Duke delays until AxeM posts again.
Sylvain is up!


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 11, 2011)

With the group being congregated at the front door, Syl could not see into the room.  "We need to get inside, everyone," he explains.  As the Duke did not use his boon, Syl knew it was time to pass it off to someone else.  "Falkner, I hope you are feeling lucky."









*OOC:*


Falkner gets the benefits of the Fortune hex.  Roll 2 d20s for attack and take the better roll.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Falkner is up!


----------



## toasterferret (Feb 11, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]  Falkner will delay his actions until after the thugs have taken theirs. No sense running in and getting cut to ribbons before anyone else can get in there.

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Borric is up!


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 11, 2011)

*Fury, Human male Rogue*

"Gods curse it!  Get your heavy armor inside that room!  They aren't dumb enough to come running out here into a meatgrinder.  Now they've got cover and reinforcements on the way."


----------



## AxeM (Feb 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry about that, my internet is down, I'm currently stealing wireless from a neighbor from my roof







The Duke will shrink back down and move to E-10 and give Thug 1 a good smack.

[sblock=The Duke]Human Inquisitor (Sapo) - 1
Initiative +8 Perception +6

AC 15 (10 T, 14 FF) CMD 17
HP 10/10
Fort +3 Ref +1 Will +4
Combat Reflexes 3
1st Level Spells 1/2

In Hand Meteor Hammer (Fortress) 10ft reach
Conditions[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 12, 2011)

toasterferret said:


> Falkner will delay his actions until after the thugs have taken theirs. No sense running in and getting cut to ribbons before anyone else can get in there.











*OOC:*


Actually delaying a whole round makes no sense.  After the Duke's turn (now taken), there is Fury and Borric yet to act before the bad guys. Borric is last before the Eels, so Falkner go ahead and move into the room. Btw, did Fury get skipped?  He should be up before Borric.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yes my apologies Fury did get skipped. So the Duke has gone, lets go to Fury and then back to Falkner before Borric.







The Duke moves forward and casually staves in the head of the prone and injured Eel.









*OOC:*


Fury is up!
Followed by Falkner.


----------



## toasterferret (Feb 12, 2011)

[sblock=ooc] Whoops, guess i got confused about the initiative order, for some reason I was under the impression that the thugs went right after me...

I'll post my actions once Fury goes

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 12, 2011)

Fury slips into the tavern behind the Duke and darts off to the left approaching the bar.  He vaults up onto the bar with hardly any effort at all and stabs down at the thug behind it.

[sblock=Actions]*Fury*
Move: B10 + acrobatics to vault up onto the bar
Standard: attack rogue #3[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 12, 2011)

Fury deftly skewers the astonished Eel with his dynamic attack!









*OOC:*


Falkner is up!


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Will Borric be able to reach D10 in one Move Action?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yes. Out of curiosity why did you feel the need to ask?


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


The table and chairs might have cost extra to move into that square, maybe?  I haven't decided which way to go yet, sine Falkner hasn't moved.  Just weighing my options.


----------



## toasterferret (Feb 12, 2011)

Falkner drops his crossbow, and draws his shield and sword as he swings in through the door toward the cornered thug (G10).


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 12, 2011)

The juggler appears around the corner of the stairs, trying to hide as he targets Falkner with a tiny crossbow, but the former white cloak easily spots him. The bolt shoots towards Amadeus, but pings harmlessly off his armor.









*OOC:*


Borric is up!


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 12, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

Borric taunts the Eels, "Chickens! you are cowards.  Well, now I am coming for you fooks!"

He moves through the doorway and sends his bladed polearm slashing into the face of the wounded thug that Fury just stabbed.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Move to D-10
*Standard Action:*  Attack on thug #3; Guisarme (1d20+6=22, 2d4+4=8)
*Free Action:* Talking[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 12, 2011)

Despite the cover of the bar Borric has no splitting the skull of another Eel, who slumps down lifelessly!

The remaining thugs hurl themselves at Falkner and Fury. But neither is able to find their mark.

"Damn it, get down here! Kors!" The juggler calls. "Who the crap are you people!"









*OOC:*


Zelena is up! (Move action gets you to the top of the stairs, its not a secret door as depicted, but a normal open one.)
Followed by The Duke.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 12, 2011)

The gnome moves through the storage room and into the kitchen...

((moves to C2 if I have already used one move action I only have 30 ft of movement left. If I am still able to move, she moves to B-6 at the curtain thingy... ))


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


The Duke is up!
Followed by Fury!


----------



## AxeM (Feb 12, 2011)

The Duke will move diagonally up to G-8 and then attempt to vault the table at H-8 to end up at I-8.

The Duke will then flick his hammer at the juggler.

The Duke will stand up from his horribly executed maneuver.

[sblock=TheDuke]Human Inquisitor (Sapo) - 1
Initiative +8 Perception +6

AC 15 (10 T, 14 FF) CMD 17
HP 10/10
Fort +3 Ref +1 Will +4
Combat Reflexes 3
1st Level Spells 1/2

In Hand Meteor Hammer (Fortress) 10ft reach
Conditions[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sylvain is up! 
Followed by Fury


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 12, 2011)

Syl moves into the room at F9.  He easily spies Thug 2 and casts a spell at his direction.  "You scared of snakes, punk?"










*OOC:*


Cast Cause Fear.  I figure everyone is scared of snakes!  DC Will 15.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 12, 2011)

*Fury, Human male Rogue*

Fury grins down at the thug below him.  "Your mates are dying like flies.  I won't send your soul to hell today _if_ you sign a little contract I have here..."  He flicks the tip of his rapier towards the thug barely pricking the fellow's shoulder and drawing a line of blood across it.

[sblock=Actions]*Fury*
Move: -
Standard: attack rogue #2[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 12, 2011)

The thug's mouth drops open and he begin to tremble and cower, muttering, "Snakes, snakes, you are all made of snakes... oh gods! Farino protect me!"









*OOC:*


Falkner is up!


----------



## toasterferret (Feb 13, 2011)

Falkner grins at the Juggler's bad aim, before making an overhead cut at the nearby thug.



[sblock=OOC] foot, meet mouth [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 13, 2011)

The juggler scowls and dashes forward dropping his crossbow as two beautiful knives flash into his hands, he tumbles effortlessly past The Duke's great hammer and flips in the air to land gracefully upon the table! Once there a dagger blurs towards The Duke sinking into the tender flesh between his shoulder blades!

From upstairs there comes the thump of heavy feet...









*OOC:*


The Duke takes 9 damage!
Borric is up!


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


If Thug 2 is going to provoke an AoO from Borric when he runs away, I want to delay until after the thug's Initiative (I think he is next). If cover is going to prevent that then I won't delay.  But this is Borric's turn regardless.






Borric taunts the juggler, "Welcome back dung for brains!"

He swings the polearm around and hooks the guy's ankle to drag him down. "Now! Duke, shift over and flank him. Don't let the fook back up!  You two Cap'n after you deal with that one you are playing with there." 

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Improved Trip on Juggler; 1d20+8=26 I added the +1 for MWK weapon, does it count?
*Move Action:* Move to D-8*
Free Action:* Talking[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Cover prevents an aoo.







Borric sweeps the Juggler from his feat, the man hitting the table with a thunk. The thug takes advantage of the distraction to swing at the injured Duke. And his shortsword thrusts between the big man's ribs - far from his ehart thankfully - sending his crashing to the floor bleeding!

The terrified Eel meanwhile, flees for the back of the Bottle and Blade - exposing his back to Fury as he does so - and yanks aside the curtain to reveal Zelena!

The stairs shudder as a large man wearing an armored coat - and alarmingly little else - and carrying a greatsword rushes down the stairs and glowers about. "What the?"

"Kill them fecking kill them!" The juggler screams from the tabletop.









*OOC:*


The Duke takes 3 damage and is dying. 
Zelena is up!
Followed by The Duke.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 13, 2011)

_"Morning boys! Gotten yourselves in some trouble already I see." _the gnome says to her companions...

The small sword swings around at the man before her 

((Attack Thug2 1d20+1=10, likely missing... but if it hits...  1d6=4 damage ))


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 13, 2011)

Zelena's blow just misses the frightened gang member.









*OOC:*


The Duke is up - stabalization roll please.
Followed by Fury!
Then Falkner.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Can The Duke delay while he is unconscious to let Syl heal him so he can act this round?


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 13, 2011)

"Dang it, Syl!  How are they supposed to appreciate my witty banter if you keep scaring 'em off with your witchy ways all the time?"  Fury stabs at the thug as he turns tail to run away then follows him moving along the top of the bar.  When the thug is halted by the sudden appearance of Zelena Fury grins and stabs at the fellow's back.  "Indeed we have, Zelena!  Glad you could join the festivities."  He sniffs loudly.  "Although you didn't need to dress down for the occasion."

[sblock=Actions]*Fury*
Free: AoO vs. Thug #2
Move: B8
Standard: attack thug #2. Note: the roll I made didn't include flanking but I don't think a 13 hits anyway. [/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


No, dying people cannot delay their bleeding...







Fury neatly slices up the terrified Eel who falls at Zelena's feet.














*OOC:*


Sylvain is up - Sorry should be before Fury need to rewrite my init list rather than uses arrows.
Followed by Falkner.


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 13, 2011)

Syl steps back 5', still being able to reach the bleeding Duke, and uses his ability to heal hoping to get him back on his feet.  As he does so, he looks up at the thug, with no one between he and the violent gang member, "Borric, I could use you over here, please," trying to remain as calm and measured as possible.


----------



## AxeM (Feb 13, 2011)

Bleeding...

[sblock=The Duke]Human Inquisitor (Sapo) - 1
Initiative +8 Perception +6

AC 15 (10 T, 14 FF) CMD 17
HP 6/10
Fort +3 Ref +1 Will +4
Combat Reflexes 3
1st Level Spells 1/2

In Hand Meteor Hammer (Fortress) 10ft reach
Conditions Prone[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 13, 2011)

The Duke's eyes flicker open, most of his wounds healed!









*OOC:*


Falkner is up!


----------



## toasterferret (Feb 14, 2011)

Hearing Borric shouting to finish it, Falkner renews his assault on the nearby thug, hoping to down him quickly.

[sblock=If thug 4 is downed] Falkner will also step to F9 [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 14, 2011)

Falkner neatly finishes off the thug already injured by Borric's chakkram sending his slumping to the tiles his life's blood welling out beneath him.

The juggler, rolls off the table top deftly avoiding leaving himself open, but cannot quite get his legs beneath him in the short fall and ends up prone on the floor instead - though slightly removed from his foes blades.









*OOC:*


Borric is up!


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 14, 2011)

Borric snarls at juggler, "You ain't gettin' away from me, ya tosser!"

He shifts the guisarme to his right hand as he moves around the table by Falkner, readying his shield as he does. He drops the polearm at The Duke's feet and quickly pulls out is nice new flail to bash the juggler from close range.  With a flourishing twirl of the spiked head, he overhand swings it crashing down the juggler.  The blow hits the thug hard with the cracking of bones and splatter of blood.

"There is more coming for you yet, ya piker." 

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Move to G-8 via F-9 while readying shield
*Free Action:* Drop guisarme at G-9, draw MWK flail
*Standard Action:* Melee attack on prone juggler; Flail (1d20+10=25,  1d8+3=9)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield and MWK Flail[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


perrinmiller you cannot ready a shield as part of a move.







Even as Borric's flail hits home causing the juggler to scream in agony, the big underdressed fellow lets out a roar and races around to swing his great blade at The Duke - presenting a target to The Duke's reach as he does so despite the big man being downed.

He then sweeps his sword around in a great arch which hacks into the big mountain man's chest cutting a deep gorey furrow and then hurtles onwards to just catch Borric tearing into his collar bone - who did not have time to ready his shield yet - and sending warm blood pumping forth!









*OOC:*


The Duke takes 14 damage and is dying (-7 I believe)! Ouch! The Duke may take an aoo with a -4 to hit since prone apparently does not reduce threat range.
Borric takes 15 damage.
Zelena is up!
Followed by The Duke.







[sblock=perrinmiller]Sorry about that normally I would have pmed you and told you that to see if you wished to change actions, but I only noticed when checking if he hit.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 14, 2011)

The gnomish woman moves into the room and sees that Duke is down again. She moves up behind Falkner to get herself into a better position to help. The gnome reaches up and clutches at the small silver crescent moon, _"Ral, grant your healing powers that these allies may continue the fight."_ A silvery light is emitted and holy energies wash over all around the cleric.

(( Move to E-9, Channel Energy (exclude the juggler and the big underdressed dude) 1d6=6 HPs healed))


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Umm, Borric was missed.  He switched to shield and flail his last action and his AC raised to 20.

On pg 183 of my rulebook it says you can ready a shield as part of a move action.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


My apologies PM you are quite right - swear I even looked it up on the SRD, but maybe I skimmed it because I was expecting it to not be allowed.  In anycase Borric is not hit.







The Duke's bleeding halts and Borric's wounds are lessened by Zelena's channeled energy.









*OOC:*


Sylvain is up!
Followed by Fury.


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 14, 2011)

Sylvain uses his Fortune Hex on Borric, allowing the big warrior to have a better chance at hitting the ruffians around him. 









*OOC:*


2d20's to attack roll, taking the best of them.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 14, 2011)

Fury hops down off the bar and sidles up to the juggler.  "You seem to be in the wrong gang, tadpole, hopping around like a little frog and croaking for your buddies to help you.  Maybe _I_ can help you squirm like an eel..."  Fury stabs at the downed man.

[sblock=Actions]*Fury*
Move: F7
Standard: attack the juggler.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Feb 14, 2011)

Quick AOO before dropping again.


(Should be 17 to hit  [6-4=2)

Added Damage if attack hits.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 14, 2011)

The Duke's swing fails to connect before he is sent into unconsciousness courtesy of his foes greatsword. The juggler rolls aside, and Fury's blade skitters off the edge of his armor to spark against the tile floor.









*OOC:*


Falkner is up!


----------



## toasterferret (Feb 15, 2011)

Falkner pushes past Syl in an attempt to get a better angle on the greatsword wielding man, moving to H10 (avoiding G10 as to not provoke an AoO) and yells:

"Flank 'em and go for the knees!"


[sblock=OOC] Using my tactician ability to give everyone "Precise Strike", which grants 1d6 precision damage while flanking, for 3 rounds. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 15, 2011)

Falkner lends his tactical eye to the situation, as the floored juggler, screams, "Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit!" and leaps to his feet - offering up chances to strike to both Borric and Fury.









*OOC:*


Rest of action depends on damage dealt.
AOOs for Borric and Fury please.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Saving the Fortune hex for the other guy.






Seeing the juggler making an attempt at rising, Borric exclaims, "Whoa, where d'ya think your goin'!  Stay down!"

With another twirl of his new mage-crushing flail, he gets up on his toes to bring the spiked head crashing down again, harder this time, to the sweet sound of bones cracking and soft tissue squishing. "Ya got some indigestion there, or is that an involuntary bowel movement you got going on?" 

[sblock=Actions]*AoO:* Melee attack on prone juggler; Flail (1d20+10=24,  1d8+3=11)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield and MWK Flail[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 15, 2011)

*Fury, Human male Rogue*

Fury grins his feral grin.  "I don't think I could have asked for a more pleasant traveling companion, do you?"  He sinks his rapier into the juggler's shoulder.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock][sblock=perrin]How do you have a +10 on your AoO?  It seems high to me.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


AoO was +6 normally with MWK flail, +4 vs. Prone.

Edit: What does it take (mechanically) to move a table out of the way?


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 15, 2011)

[sblock=perrin]That's what I thought.  Technically, prone doesn't give you a +4 to hit, it gives your opponent a -4 on his AC.  The result is ultimately the same but doing it your way may end up in the penalty for prone being counted twice.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 15, 2011)

Reeling from severe injuries the juggler still regain his feet, though he looks far from happy as bloody trickles from his mouth.









*OOC:*


Borric is up!
Perrin you do not add the prone modifier I subtract it, not that it makes a difference here.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Using the Fortune hex. re: Prone. Sorry, about that I think I did that the first time too.





Leaving the juggler to be finished off by Fury, Borric turns to the new guy and remarks, "Welcome to the party, numb nuts.  Let me do something about that sword of yours."

He wraps the flail's chain around the grip of the large weapon and yanks the greatsword from the man's grasp,  "Quick, someone pick that up and keep it away from him." 

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Disarm Mountain Man - Roll #1: Improved Disarm (1d20+8=23) Roll #2: Improved Disarm (1d20+8=16)
Assuming a 23 (or 22 if MWK weapon doesn't add to CMB) will do it, I want to do this:
*Move Action:* Kick the sword out of his reach to E-8, but not sure that is possible in game mechanics.
*Free Action:* Talking [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield and MWK Flail[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 16, 2011)

Borric just barely tears the blade from the big man's grip, but before anyone can follow his instructions the fellow swoops down snatching his sword - offering Borric and Falkner an opening - and in one fluid motion steps to the side over The Duke's unconscious form and brings his sword up with a roar!

At that moment the juggler acts and a dagger flashes toward Borric's exposed flank! "Shiiit!" The badly injured Eel swears as his blade scrapes uselessly against his foe's armor.

The big man's sword swoops, not at Borric, but at Sylvain hacking through the witch's shoulder sending gore flying and powering onwards for Borric! But he shifts his footing and nearly trips over The Duke as he does so the blade flailing ludicrously wide of the mark.

The greatsword wielder gives Borric an embarrassed wince, one professional to another.









*OOC:*


Sylvain takes 13 damage.
Borric and Falkner get AOOs against the greatsword wielder.
Zelena is up!
Followed by The Duke.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Trying to save you Syl, this might be good enough. 






Catching the big man distracted as he bends over to puck up his greatsword, Borric tries to sweep him off his feet, "Well, we can't have you creating havoc behind now can we?"

He wraps the flail's chain around the guy's ankle and yanks.

[sblock=Actions]*AoO:* MWK Flail to Improved Trip (1d20+8=19); with his -2 from cleaving, is it enough?
*Move Action:* n/a
*Free Action:* Talking [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield and MWK Flail[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 16, 2011)

Zelena slides in around Sylvian and moves in to flank the great sword wielder with Borric. The gnomes small blade slice at the man's knees. She is unable to connect and gives a _"Grrrr"_ of frustration...

((Moves to G-10 and Attack 1d20+3=10)


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 16, 2011)

Borric barely fails to trip the half dressed swordsman, a strange distortion in the air just turning his flail from an optimum strike. He then dodges aside from Zelena's blade.









*OOC:*


The Duke continues dying (stabilization roll please.)
Sylvain is up!
Followed by Fury.


----------



## toasterferret (Feb 16, 2011)

Falkner slashes at the greatsword wielding man as he reaches down to grab his weapon.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 16, 2011)

Fury had hoped that Borric would step around and help him finish off the juggler but considering the devastation the greatsword is wreaking on his companions he's glad Borric has moved to take care of it instead of him.  He tilts his head and ponders the severely injured juggler.  "You're looking a bit peaked, my friend.  Must be the blood loss."  He thrusts neatly skewering the Eel.  When he withdraws his blade blood drips from it and Fury grins like a wolf baring his teeth.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 16, 2011)

Fury's blade skewers the unfortunate juggler through the back of the neck and emerges from the front enabling the man to gaze down at the bloody steel for a moment before slumping down - quite dead.

*"Dev NO!!"* The big man roars, bloody from Falkner's blow, his face contorting in grief and rage.









*OOC:*


Fury may take a move action if he wishes.
Falkner is up!
Followed by Borric.


----------



## toasterferret (Feb 16, 2011)

[sblock=ooc] I'll wait till Fury takes his move.  [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry guys, was out today.







Sylvain moves clear of the battlefield to C11, far away from the mauler that has stabbed him earlier, and uses his healing ability on himself.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 16, 2011)

As Sylvain retreats the big man snarls and whips his blade at the witch's back. With a hideous wet thunk Sylvain tumbles down to the floor blood welling forth...









*OOC:*


Sylvain takes 13 damage and is dying.
Falkner is up!
Followed by Borric.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 16, 2011)

*Fury, Human male Rogue, pt. 2*

Since the table seemed sturdy enough for 'Dev' earlier Fury leaps up onto it to threaten the warrior.  "You don't have to die today, friend, though we _can_ arrange it if you insist."

[sblock=Actions]*Fury*
Standard: already taken in previous post
Move: acrobatics to table top, F8[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 16, 2011)

"Ha big words little man. I am going to gut you like a fecking fish and use you skull for a shiit pot! That was my brother you just killed!" The big swordsman roars.


----------



## toasterferret (Feb 16, 2011)

Seeing Fury leap to the table and his opponent distracted, Falkner renews his assault, stabbing forward with Windcutter in an attempt to skewer the man from behind as he taunts Fury.


----------



## AxeM (Feb 16, 2011)

Roll to Stabilize.

Success. Stable at -7.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 16, 2011)

Falkner's blade sinks deep into the big man's back, and blood begins to ooze down his bare legs, but he is still standing tall.









*OOC:*


Borric is up!


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 17, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

[sblock=OOC]Dude, that is a hard lesson Syl, maybe should have 5ft stepped or used Withdraw instead of letting a guy with +10 attack bonus get free shot at you.
Is the greastword treated like a large longsword, thus -2 to attack with one hand?[/sblock]Borric sees the big man cut down Syl, wishing the witch would have at least waited before getting himself killed, snarls, "Give me that sword! You have had enough fun with that."

He wraps the flail's chain around the grip of the large weapon and yanks the greatsword from the man's grasp again.  Then he tosses his flail back behind him and picks up the greatsword.  "Maybe you should surrender, bub." 

[sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Disarm Mountain Man 1d20+10=30; success
*Free Action:* Drop MWK Flail at G-7
*Move Action:* Pick up the guy's sword
*Free Action:* Talking
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield and Greatsword[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 17, 2011)

"Give back the Little Reaper!" The big man roars hurling himself at Borric and leaving himself wide open to his own blade, but the greatsword is simply too cumbersome to wield in one hand. But his bare hands fail miserably to force Borric's from, the hilt and the only other option is naked blade...









*OOC:*


If Borric has means other than the greatsword he gets an AOO.
Zelena is up!
Followed by The Duke.


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


It was my own fault.  I rushed my post, since I had been out without closely looking at the map.  I saw The Duke's name at the bottom of the photo and lost where the baddie was.  I forgot he was standing more or less on top of The Duke.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 17, 2011)

As the big man comes at him, reaching to take back his greatsword, Borric crouches and steps sideways into him.  His left leg plants behind the big man's leading right and Borric stands back up fully to push the guy over with his shield and shoulder while he has his extended ankle hooked behind his.

As the big man crashes to the ground on his backside, Borric remarks with an wicked grin, "Tsk, tsk. Your arse is really in the cooker now, bub!"

[sblock=Actions]*AoO:* Again on the Mountain Man Improved Trip (1d20+7=27); 2 in a row!  Invis Castle finally repaying me for my crappy rolls in other games. Lucky for Borric.
*Free Action:* Talking smack[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield and Greatsword[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 17, 2011)

The big man crashes to the floor atop the unconscious Duke, poleaxed!









*OOC:*


Zelena is up!
Followed by The Duke,
and then Sylvain.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 17, 2011)

Zelena looks at the fallen man and loos up to the others..._ "Do not look at me to move that hunk o' meat."_

The gnome then takes a step back and closes her eyes for a moment as she again clutches the silver crescent moon that hangs from her neck. She calls forth the holy energies once again, _"Ral... I call upon your powers once again, for those in need."_

((Move back to G-11, Channel Energy 1d6=4 hps healed. (Big guy and his dead brother are excluded) ))


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 17, 2011)

The Duke's wounds become less severe, though he does have a partially naked large man atop him so things are not exactly going his way yet.









*OOC:*


Sylvain is up!
Followed by Fury.


----------



## AxeM (Feb 17, 2011)

The Duke is currently unconscious, but stable at -7 I thought.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ah my apologies I believe I was recalling the damage healed by Syl from before, but he does get healed for 4 points by Zelena's channel, so -3. I'll edit.















*OOC:*


Sylvain is up!
Followed by Fury.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 17, 2011)

*Fury, Human male Rogue*

Since the burly warrior isn't going to be reasonable after we've killed his brother Fury tries to get past the man's heavier armor and puncture something vital.

[sblock=Actions]*Fury*
Standard: attack fighter (hit AC 23; forgot to add flanking)
3d6+2 and I end up with f'ing 6 pts of dmg?!  Unbelievable!
Move: none[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 17, 2011)

Fury skewers the big man, but perhaps anxious to avoid skewering The Duke below him puts little real power into the blow.









*OOC:*


Sylvain is up!
Followed by Falkner (to quote Mortal Combat "Finish him!").


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 17, 2011)

Zelena's heal keeps the witch from dying, but he was still quite unconscious and oblivious to the activity around him.









*OOC:*


Syl is -3 currently.


----------



## toasterferret (Feb 18, 2011)

Seeing his opponent lying on the ground, Falkner hacks down with his sword once again.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 18, 2011)

The big man jerks as Falkner stabs him, and then goes still the life leaving his eyes.









*OOC:*


VICTORY!







[sblock=XP]
Total = 2400 XP
Individual = 300 XP[/SBLOCK]

[sblock=Treasure]
Coming shortly...[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


good win, everyone!  Once again, sorry about getting Syl knocked down and putting us down a member.  I goofed, and will be more careful about quick posts in the future.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 18, 2011)

_"Someone get that oaf off of the Duke..."_

The gnomish woman again calls to Ral and the room is filled full of holy energies... ((Channel Energy 1d6=4 HPs healed... big dude and his brother are excluded))

She then moves to the downed juggler and rummages around for a key,_ "I need a key... there is one person alive, tortured some... in the basement."_


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Woohoo that gets Syl back to +1 hp







"Did anyone catch the color of that dragon that just ran over me?" Syl grumbles as he lies in the floor for a bit longer.  "I was hoping to confound that swordsman with me clever defenses.  Very poor idea..."

With a bit of an assist, he stumbles to his feet.  "You okay, Waltor?  Good.  Anyone else need a bit of healing, whom I haven't assisted already today?"


----------



## AxeM (Feb 18, 2011)

The Duke regains consciousness as well
"Ow, good to see you guys pull through again, I'd hate to think of what would happen otherwise, ow"

[sblock=The Duke]Human Inquisitor (Sapo) - 1
Initiative +8 Perception +6

AC 15 (10 T, 14 FF) CMD 17
HP 1/10
Fort +3 Ref +1 Will +4
Combat Reflexes 3
1st Level Spells 1/2

In Hand Meteor Hammer (Fortress) 10ft reach
Conditions Prone[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Feb 18, 2011)

"Someone tortured?  i wonder if they can give us some insight into the matter, or perhaps they overheard something..."

Falkner begins to aid Zelena in her search for the key, digging through pockets and bags.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 18, 2011)

As soon as Syl is back on his feet, before the Eel leaders bleed out, Borric asks, "Before these buggers completely die on us, you want to patch one up for interrogation, Syl?"

He is referring to the witch's healing hex while starts searching bodies and retreiving his weapons.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 20 (18 without shield, 18 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield and Greatsword[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 18, 2011)

"Can do, Borric, if you just let me catch my breath," Syl says, checking the juggler to see if he is still alive. If so, he heals him...if not, he moves to the large sword swinger.









*OOC:*


Assuming the rest of the party want one of them to interrogate.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 18, 2011)

"That one and his brother were pretty nasty, eh?"  He looks around and goes over and picks Dev's hand crossbow up from the floor.  "This might come in useful.  Zelena, you got something you need to take care of down below I would suggest you do it quickly.  Not sure we're ready to tangle with more of these Eels should they come round."  Fury will keep an eye out while the others search.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 18, 2011)

Turning to the gnome with a smile, Borric says warmly, "Glad you decided to join us, lass."

He makes sure he has his guisarme ready and there are no weapons available to their prisoner if or when Syl does his thing. Including the others he continues, "If we bring him back, just to be clear, he is going into lockup.  There is no intention to let the fooker go."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 19, 2011)

The "patient" open his eyes groggily and peeres up at you...









*OOC:*


I generally play that badguys do not have negative HP unless the party want them to. I don't believe anyone would have got to -10 so you can essentially take your pick of who you revive. I'll post something general now please specify who you revive.







[sblock=Treasure]
Big Fella:
Ring of Protection + 1 2000gp, MW Greatsword 350gp, MW Armored Coat 200gp.

The Juggler (Devargo)
MW Hand Crossbow 400gp, 2 x MW Dagger 604gp, MW Chainshirt 250gp, 2 does of Medium Spider Venom (labeled) 300gp, Potion of Expeditious Retreat 50gp, 36gp.

Eel Gang Members
4 x Short Sword 40gp, 4 x Studded Leather 100gp, 60sp[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 19, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I was sort of expecting Fury and/or Zelena to chime in on whether we should revive one of the eels for questioning.  Not being very good at that sort of thing, Borric might end up torturing the miserable sod and send him back below zero HPs.  

It was only a suggestion, btw.  Sometimes prisoners are more trouble than they are worth. [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 19, 2011)

Fury nudges the fellow with his boot.  "Hello, sunshine.  You've got all of one chance to make it out of this room alive; I've got no problems crushing your throat with the heel of my boot.  So listen close: we want the contract."

[sblock=OOC]I'm not too keen about questioning them but we may get some good intel from them if we do.  I would suggest Devargo (the smaller one).  Seems to me (purely speculation, though) that he'd be smarter and more in the loop of any plots but also more likely to try to trick us.

Do either have the contract on their persons?

And, finally, Fury has enough xp at this point that if time xp were awarded he would become 3rd level.  Not sure if time xp was meant to be included in the rule in the first post or not.  Also, if it messes with the level of the adventure (I know we still have two first level characters) then I'd be willing to delay Fury's level up.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 19, 2011)

_"I really do not think we need to revive any of them, information is bound to be the same from what I saw down in the basement."_ The gnome replies. _"Not to mention wanting to deal with any of them alive. Not likely to be grateful or anything. Seems they would rather die then surrender. Strange people out here in the Planks."_

((Wonder who cast the spell to heal them... it was not the gnome... ))

((Does Zelena find a key at all?))


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


Well, heck, if no one wants to question them, let's pretend I didn't revive him.  We can search them for the paperwork, there are other rooms to check as well for info.


----------



## AxeM (Feb 19, 2011)

The Duke takes a seat and finds himself a drink, then proceeds to cough up a tooth.
"Damn stupid thugs, that was my favorite molar." The Duke pauses to take a big swig. "Any chance I could get a hand from your magic Sylv, assuming I haven't gotten all my brains knocked out yet yer magic'll work on me again, won't it?"

[sblock=The Duke]Human Inquisitor (Sapo) - 1
Initiative +8 Perception +6

AC 17 (12 T, 15 FF) CMD 16
HP 1/10
Fort +3 Ref +1 Will +4
Combat Reflexes 3
1st Level Spells 1/2

In Hand Meteor Hammer (Fortress) 10ft reach
Conditions [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 19, 2011)

"Sure thing, Duke.  I can mend your bumps and bruises once every day," Syl explains again, wanting to be sure everyone understands his ability.  "It might help if you and I got hit a little bit less, Duke."


----------



## AxeM (Feb 19, 2011)

"Thanks Sylv, care for a drink?"

[sblock=The Duke]Human Inquisitor (Sapo) - 1
Initiative +8 Perception +6

AC 17 (12 T, 15 FF) CMD 16
HP 10/10
Fort +3 Ref +1 Will +4
Combat Reflexes 3
1st Level Spells 1/2

In Hand Meteor Hammer (Fortress) 10ft reach
Conditions[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 19, 2011)

"After that big guy beat me to within an inch of my life, a drink would do me nicely, Duke.  It sounds like Zelena and Fury are going to go try and free a prisoner.  I can drink and walk, so a couple of us should go upstairs and check for any contracts, clues, etc."


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 20, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]If none of the Eels here have the contract on them then I think we definitely need to question one.  Waiting for that bit of information...[/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Feb 20, 2011)

The Duke grabs Sylv the cleanest mug he sees and pours it to the brim.
"Lemme take point and check for trip wires 'n such, ya never know with these kinds of scallywags"

The Duke will head towards the top of the stairs and then search for traps.

[sblock=The Duke]Human Inquisitor (Sapo) - 1
Initiative +8 Perception +6

AC 17 (12 T, 15 FF) CMD 16
HP 10/10
Fort +3 Ref +1 Will +4
Combat Reflexes 3
1st Level Spells 1/2

In Hand Meteor Hammer, Beer Mug
Conditions 
[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 20, 2011)

"If all it takes to get this service is a bit of healing now and again, I suggest you get hit much more often, Duke."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 20, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

Hearing the gnome lass mention something about downstairs, Borric turns grim and asks, "What's this about downstairs?"

Since there may be something important down there to deal with, he suggests to Syl and The Duke, "Maybe you two better hold off on the celebrating and getting plastered a moment. We might have more work to do here yet.  I think we should check upstairs as well."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## toasterferret (Feb 20, 2011)

"Good thinking Borric, let's make this sweep quick, in case more Eels decide to show.  I'll start upstairs."


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 20, 2011)

As the gnome continues to search she replies to Borric, _"I was able to get in through a window in the basement... Yay me for being small... There is a cell of some kind down there, several bodies are within. One person, who I assume has been tortured and has not signed this contract thingy just yet, He or she, keeps saying no, over and over again... Seems in rough shape. The lock on the cell door is a good solid one, hence I am trying to find the key to open it."_


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 20, 2011)

Borric looks askance at Fury after hearing the gnome's tale, "Can you pick locks?  Otherwise, I have a crowbar and a set of bolt cutters."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 20, 2011)

"Quit screwing around; you wanna drink, do it on your own time.  We're working and got things to do.  Syl, get over here and heal this guy before he bleeds out.  We haven't found the contract and we need them to tell us where it is."  He shakes his head at this lack of concern that another pack of Eels might come in at any moment as he turns to respond to Borric.

"I've wrangled a lock or two but it's complicated work.  Can't guarantee anything but I'll give it a try.  If Syl gets one of those guys conscious go ahead and question them, Borric.  I'm not much worried about whether they have a rough go of it or not.  They deserve whatever they get for what they've done."

He watches Zelena to see if she'll object but then says, "Someone downstairs need rescuing, eh?  Well, you better lead the way.  We don't want to waste time, especially if they've been tortured."  He'll follow the gnomish woman down into the basement not worried about traps since Zelena's already been through here once.  In the basement he'll start work on the lock (if nothing happens down there, that is).

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +5

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 18  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +7 *Will:* +0

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Alright: clarification time.  Do we want the juggler brought back or not?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 20, 2011)

Heading upstairs no traps are found, but a quick search through a chest at the bottom of one of the filthy beds reveals, along with a great deal of foul smelling clothing, a small lacquered box containing both key and contract.

The contract bears only two names Bertrand Holrik and Lyle Prask.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 20, 2011)

_"Looks like this bunch is not so good at getting folks to sign..."_ she takes up the key and hurries off... _"This way..."_

Making her way back through the kitchen and down the stairs. Through a small room and through another door and she is in the basement with the cell... _"Might want a light for those who have trouble with the dark."_

Zelena makes her way to the lock and slides the key in and opens it... (Assuming it opens) She removes the lock... She looks back at the others and in a calm voice... _"Careful now, this one might be a be rattled, considering what they went through."_

She turns towards the man/woman... _"We are here to help you get out of here." _


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 20, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Seeing that the Captain has found a key and a contract in the search upstairs, Borric puts an end to the juggler's and mountain man's miseries with a swift cut from his guisarme, "It looks we have what we need, no sense prolonging their existence."

Then he will follow Zelena and Fury downstairs to see what is going on, looking for some source of illumination that the Eels use to see in the basement.

While clanking down the stairs he asks Falkner, "Cap'n, how proficient are you at using polearms?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## toasterferret (Feb 21, 2011)

Falkner looks to Borric

"I can use them as well as anything else.  Got something in mind?"

Falkner follows Fury and Zelena down the stairs as well.  As he descends, he speaks up louder directed toward Zelena as he wipes off and stows his blade.

"If they are too rattled, I suggest we coax them out of there and bring them to the temple.  Sometimes a little prayer and healing magic is all they need."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 21, 2011)

Borric talks to Falkner and the Duke if he is listening, "Well, seeing as how we are the melee combat specialists, we might need to coordinate tactics a bit better.  After a few skirmishes I am starting to realize I should be in the teeth of things."

"As much as I like using this guisarme, it might be better in your hands if we coordinate tactics in combat.  I can be in front with my shield and flail, while you are right behind me.  You can even use the hook to trip them up without being an expert.  Unless they have a long polearm too, they cannot take a free swing at you."

"Then you can also protect my flanks with the Duke when he grows big."
 








*OOC:*


Who's going to lay claim on that +1 Ring of Prot. If Falkner wants to use Borric's guisarme, then I think I will start throwing Borric straight into the bad guys and try to draw most of the attacks.  Higher AC is better in that case.





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


I am fine with one of the melee guys getting the ring.  Hopefully I will stay out of position that I will get hit.







Syl quietly follows the group, still a bit addled from the slicing he took.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 21, 2011)

The lock falls away from the cage and casting about the group can see a few rusty lanterns hanging from the ceilings which can be lit easily enough by standing on a chair.

Within the cage is a grizzly mess of bodies contorted in pain, only one still draws breath. In the light his now shredded ragged clothing is revealed to be of fine blue embroidered silk, though it is now soaked in blood. One of the corpses might have been a manservant by his dress, the others wear simple garb and could well be Ranocchio residents. It is plain that the man is unconscious and will need healing before being of any use to anyone.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 21, 2011)

Borric nudges Syl, "Your healing skills are needed here, methinks."
 








*OOC:*


Better to use Healing Hex that anything else. Free healing. 





[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 18 (20 with shield, 16 flat-footed, 12 Touch)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 21, 2011)

"Help me pull him up, so I can get a good look at him, Borric."  Syl takes a look at the unconscious man and applies his healing touch to the fellow.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 21, 2011)

The man's eyes flicker open even as he gasps and hisses, "Never!" Hurling himself at Syl in an attempt to bite the witche's nose off! But his lung merely earns him a painful collision with the floor. He blinks up at them through watery eyes and stammers,

"Wait, you are not the Eels..." Hope springs into his voice pitifully frail, "who are you, come to deliver some fresh torment? I am Georgio Caprelli, of House Caprelli, release me my father can pay, but send him ransom, I am worth more to you alive than dead, and I will personally pay you more for these others lives than you would get otherwise!"


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 21, 2011)

_"Georgio, please calm yourself. We are here to help. I was the one here a few minutes ago. I found some friends dealing with the Eels upstairs. You need not worry about them. We can escort you out of the District to somewhere more safe, if you would like?"_ Zelana offers.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 21, 2011)

The young noble, stares at the group for a long moment, his eyes lingering suspiciously upon Borric, and Fury. He takes a deep steadying breath and says in a quiet dignified voice, "Yes, that would be most appreciated." But tears trace two clean pathways through the blood and grime upon his cheeks lending the lie to his reserve."

Carefully avoiding looking back to the cage he asks, "What of the others my man Giermo? Bertrand, Lyle, and Kerrina? Do they... live? Did they... sign?" At the last word he shudders visibly.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 21, 2011)

The gnome says a arcane word and snaps her fingers and the man's clothing appearance are cleaned up (prestidigitation), _"I am sorry, but you are the only one that is alive. There were two names on the contract, I did not catch who they were."_

Zelena looks to the others, _"We should not linger too long..."_


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 21, 2011)

Remembering the names on the contract, Syl reveals the details to the human,  _Bertrand Holrik and Lyle Prask_ as the contract listed them.  "I am sorry, but it appears your friends are beyond help.  My meager healing won't do them any good now."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 21, 2011)

The young noble nods, "I was expecting as much. At least good old Giermo, and poor little Kerrina are not damned. Please can we leave this place? I shall have someone come for the bodies, but I must be away from this place..."


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 21, 2011)

*Fury human rogue*

Fury all too aware of the suspicion in the noble's eyes tries to alleviate his concern some.  "Yes, we should not linger here."  He makes a slight bow to the nobleman.  "I am sorry for what you have endured, sir, and as _we_ have the contract it will not be delivered to their evil patron so your men may still avoid damnation.  Also we can take the contract to the temple of Cortesia; surely the priests there will know how to destroy it and save those who signed.  But for now, we should be away."  He examines Caprelli for crippling wounds.  "Do you need assistance traveling?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 21, 2011)

The noble nods slowly at Orlando's words and tries to rise, finding most of his wounds healed - to his own surprise. "I would appreciate an escort to my home if you could be prevailed upon. I find myself somewhat reluctant to travel the streets alone, and likely will for some time to come. I live over in Roses D’Avorio and I assure you I would see you rewarded for your trouble, modestly from my own purse, but also hopefully more fittingly once I have spoken with my father - though that will likely take some days. I trust you did kill those terrible men? Those Eels?"


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 21, 2011)

*Fury human rogue*

Fury nods.  "Yes, we killed several common thugs and two who seemed to be their leaders: a nimble fellow and a bulky warrior."  He continues to talk as they exit, mostly to keep the nobleman engaged in something other than worrying about what has happened to him and his servitors and getting home safely.  "We'll gladly make sure that you make it out of Planks and to your home safely.

Zelena, that's an interesting trick you do.  You think I could learn it?"  Fury twists his hand in nearly the same manner that he's seen Zelena do when she casts _Prestidigitation_ but nothing happens.  "How do you do that?"


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 21, 2011)

Zelena nods to the noble, _"Sure... I know I have been in this grime since sun up."_

_"It is called magic..."_ Zelena says with a giggle, "Of course, most gnomes learn such minor things from an early age." You see hold out her small hand and concentrate a moment a several pink balls of light form within... they dance about Fury. "Of course I have a better understanding of them now."

Zelena looks to the noble and asks, _"Do you need anything from your companions before we depart?"_

The gnome casts another prestidigitation and is cleaned up from her ratty self that she used to blend in with those of the planks.


----------



## AxeM (Feb 21, 2011)

The Duke chimes in
"Aye, lets take our new buddy home"

[sblock=The Duke]Human Inquisitor (Sapo) - 1
Initiative +8 Perception +6

AC 18 (12 T, 16 FF) CMD 16
HP 10/10
Fort +3 Ref +1 Will +4
Combat Reflexes 3
1st Level Spells 1/2

In Hand Meteor Hammer (Fortress) 10ft reach
Conditions[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Feb 22, 2011)

Falkner checks that his crossbow is loaded, before nodding at Fury and the young noble.  

"We best get moving then, I don't relish the thought of being trapped in a basement should more eels stumble home."

He turns toward the noble, "The Roses you say?  I used to be stationed there."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 22, 2011)

[sblock=Previous Post mostly unanswered]Borric talks to Falkner and the Duke if he is listening, "Well, seeing as how we are the melee combat specialists, we might need to coordinate tactics a bit better.  After a few skirmishes I am starting to realize I should be in the teeth of things."

"As much as I like using this guisarme, it might be better in your hands if we coordinate tactics in combat.  I can be in front with my shield and flail, while you are right behind me.  You can even use the hook to trip them up without being an expert.  Unless they have a long polearm too, they cannot take a free swing at you."

"Then you can also protect my flanks with the Duke when he grows big."
 
OOC:Who's going to lay claim on that +1 Ring of Prot. If Falkner wants to use Borric's guisarme, then I think I will start throwing Borric straight into the bad guys and try to draw most of the attacks.  Higher AC is better in that case.[/sblock]Borric puts on the magical ring, but retains his guisarme in his possession until they finish the discussion about tactics.  The fighter stands ready to go and will lead the way as long as someone (Zelena or Fury) points out directions.  He starts by clanking up the stairs and he takes the scabbard for the big man's greatsword to hang onto that weapon as well despite being heavily encumbered.
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 19 (21 with shield, 17 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 22, 2011)

Georgio leads the group from the squalor of the Ranocchio, through the busy, but well maintained docklands, and across a beautiful white bridge into Roses D’Avorio. Here each house is beautifully maintained and well dressed people shoot the disreputable looking group disapproving glances.

Georgio leads them to a large manor house, devoid of ground - space being at a premium in Venza, but possessing a beautiful rooftop garden carefully screened upon the seaward side by a solidly constructed gazebo-like structure.

Georgio approaches the gate and after a moments confusion is admitted by the horrified guards who stare at the group suspiciously. He returns some ten minutes later and hands each of them twenty gold pieces.

"I am sorry it is not more, but most of my money was with me... I will try to talk to father, you deserve so much more... You have my eternal gratitude I assure you. Thank you so much."


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 22, 2011)

Fury bows to the noble; though it pains him inwardly to do so he is trying to follow Zelena's good example and be more polite to people.  "We are glad you have returned safely to your home and thank you for the reward, though it is not necessary.  I hope, should you ever venture into Ranocchio again, that your experience is more pleasant.  Good day, sir."

Once away from the noble's home Fury resumes the discussion on tactics.  "Borric, it's probably wise that you take advantage of that armor and stop hiding behind that big stick.  You're a tough guy but if you're afraid to take a hit you should just go back to your knitting."  Clearly, the politeness experiment is failing.  "Getting in there and mixing it up like you did in the tavern certainly made it easier on me, though Syl and Duke need to be a little more cautious, I think.  Of course, my favorite tactic is to rush right in and stab 'em before they're ready; that didn't work so well for me the first two fights we had."  Fury frowns.  "Guess there is _something_ to be said for caution after all."
[sblock=OOC]As far as the ring goes, I'm ok with Borric wearing it.  I'm not sure, though: is it better to beef up a high AC to make it even harder to hit or help out a lower AC character so that they get hit less often?[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 25
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* -[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 22, 2011)

"You are right, Fury.  I got distracted in the last fight.  Trust me, I will be so far out of the way, you all might not even be able to hear me next time!"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 22, 2011)

It takes a mere matter of minutes to get back to the Ranocchio and the group discuss their next step as they return...


----------



## AxeM (Feb 22, 2011)

The Duke speaks up
"Go ahead and wear it Borrik, I've already got this shinny new set of armor anyway. As for tactics it'd probably do us better to have you up front with the shield but I'm hesitant to tell somebody else how to fight, especially when the advice involves them gettin' hit in the face instead of me."

[sblock=TheDuke]Human Inquisitor (Sapo) - 1
Initiative +8 Perception +6

AC 18 (12 T, 16 FF) CMD 16
HP 10/10
Fort +3 Ref +1 Will +4
Combat Reflexes 3
1st Level Spells 1/2

In Hand Meteor Hammer
Condition[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 22, 2011)

Before entering Ranocchio once again the gnome asks of the group, "_I am cruious, what do you intend to do with the contracts you have collected? If I recall correctly, the signatures are transmitted to this fish fellow, yes?"_

After a moment, _"So, we going after the walking fish now?"_


----------



## toasterferret (Feb 22, 2011)

"I think that's the logical next step.  You guys want to scope out the meeting place discreetly while we have the chance?"

Falkner turns to Borric.   

"Polearms were never my style, but I can see the advantage if we are going into an area single file.  Otherwise I prefer to flank my opponents when possible."


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 22, 2011)

"Zelena, I think it is high time that we go find this fish demon and take a couple souls back for the good guys."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 23, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

[sblock=Quote From Fury]Once away from the noble's home Fury resumes the discussion on tactics.  "Borric,  it's probably wise that you take advantage of that armor and stop  hiding behind that big stick.  You're a tough guy but if you're afraid  to take a hit you should just go back to your knitting."[/sblock]Borric bristles as Fury just implied that he is a coward, "Listen bub, I am not afraid to fight and go down swinging.  Just ask Syl over there who has saved my arse with his healing twice now."

But he calms down and discusses things reasonably, "I am a tactical fighter and don't believing in just rushing in. And I should be up front, no question, but I am a little slow moving in this armor.  I like being versatile and throwing ranged weapons first as I close with the enemy.  The polearm gives me flexibility to exercise a wider area of coverage in melee as well.  But that also means that bad guys tend to avoid me."

"I am suggesting that we all work together, better. While lead our group head on, with longer weapons these two can help pin down the enemies' approaches and we can pepper them with ranged attacks initially. Then you guys can flank around. Maybe some of you guys need a few throwing weapons."
 
Borric holds the magical ring up for Fury and suggests, "However, if you do insist on running in first and almost getting killed, you will likely need this more than I.  But if the Cap'n is going to fight along side me in the front line, instead of a step back, then he can use it instead."

The fighter nods in agreement about heading to the fishery, but he is obviously focused on the tactical discussion at the moment.[sblock=OOC]After the 1st adventure and Bran's death, I was a little cautious until I leveled up Borric (the 1st encounter).  But since then he hasn't been scratched even, mainly since he has been using his reached weapon as others get ahead of him in combat.  

If you guys want him to be in front absorbing attacks, the others will have to be a bit more patient and wait for him to close with the enemy staying behind him if possible. I suggest using ranged attacks in the beginning and/or delaying to make sure Borric can move beforehand. I still don't mind loaning the MWK guisarme to Falkner either.[/sblock] [sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 19 (21 with shield, 17 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 23, 2011)

"Zelena, I'd destroy those contracts if I knew it would do any good.  But like I told ser Carelli my plan is to turn 'em over to the temple of Cortesia and let the experts deal with them.  'Course, they may not even be _valid_ since they've never made it back to the hands of their leader...  If you have a better idea on how to handle them I'd be pleased to hear it.  We set to go after this 'fish-man'?"

Fury shrugs in response to Borric's comments.  "Naw, you keep it, Borric; your tactics are sound.  Those first two battles where I nearly got my guts strewn in the canal showed me I need to work on patience a bit.  This tavern scuffle went much smoother, for me anyway, by _not_ running in hell-bent on destruction."  He grins.  "It was hard, though, standing back when I didn't have anything to do...  That's why I picked this up."  He lifts the hand crossbow for perusal then frowns in thought.  "Though I'm not sure how much damage this thing can do, those darts are tiny.  I think I'd be more comfortable with one of the daggers, or both if no one else wants to use 'em."

Fury looks over at Falkner.  "I'm not sure how you did what you did in that tavern but when we were working in tandem things just seemed to click into place taking that fellow down." 

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 25
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* -[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 23, 2011)

The group head back to the Ranocchio and make their way to the address on the Croaker's crude leather map. They see a row of burnt out houses at the number indicated they see a filthy tarpaulin nailed into the wall just above the waterline...









*OOC:*


Just let me know if you were intending to head somewhere else.


----------



## toasterferret (Feb 23, 2011)

Falkner grins at Fury.

"Told you I was officer corps.  Nothing works better than flanking 'em and tearing 'em down like wolves."

Turning toward Borric "I don't need the ring, so if you want it, it's all yours.  Otherwise I think Fury could use it best."


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 23, 2011)

Zelena answers Fury's query, _"Disposing of the contracts at a temple is fine by me. I was not sure what would be done with them. Not to mention we do not want them laying about."_

The gnome watches as the boys decide over the nice looking gear from the baddies and she frowns a moment, "_You larger folks make things too big for us small people."_

As the group makes it's way towards the fish man the gnome decides that stealth is a nice option as they close in. ((Stealth 1d20+10=23 ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 24, 2011)

Borric grins at Fury, "I am a big fan of chucking sharp weapons at the enemy, making them come to me.  Pity the Eels were afraid to come out an play. Falkner, you want to use my guisarme or not?"

The fighter has no opinion on the contracts and temples, hoping that the others know what they are doing.  Seeing Zelena going silent and sneaky, Borric holds up and motions for everyone else to stop.  "I think we should wait here.  Fury, you should probably go with Zelena and watch her back while she scouts around."

[sblock=OOC]Skiing today and tomorrow.  Crappy SG coverage too and only dial-up Interenet.  Lucky I posted at all today.[/sblock] [sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 19 (21 with shield, 17 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## toasterferret (Feb 24, 2011)

"Tell you what Borric, why don't I try it out and see how it goes.  Might make more sense in cramped quarters where we can't maneuver."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 24, 2011)

It swiftly becomes apparent to Zelena that she will learn nothing of the basement from its exterior, there are no windows and no light leaks from behind the tarp.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 24, 2011)

Since no one else has objected Fury will take the two daggers to use until the group decides to split treasure on a more permanent basis.

"I guess this is it."  Fury motions towards the tarpaulin.  "So, we go in, or what?  We crawl through that into who knows where and what I'd rather we were all together."  He scowls as Zelena slinks off on her own but makes no move to follow her.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 25
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* -[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 24, 2011)

The gnome returns... and whispers, _"There is nothing outside... only way is to go through there."_ she points at the tarp... _"We could pretend to be bringing contracts... and jump the fish-head. What do you think?"_


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 25, 2011)

"That sounds like as good a story as any.  Keep the contracts where it can see them, and we can strike when he lowers his defenses and gives us an opening."


----------



## toasterferret (Feb 26, 2011)

"Sounds like a plan to me.  Just be ready to strike hard and quick when it realizes we aren't part of one of the gangs."

Falkner takes a moment to remove his white cloak before stowing it in his bag.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Just waiting on the group entering to be clear.


----------



## AxeM (Feb 26, 2011)

The Duke coughs and then speaks
"Whenever yer ready folks"

[sblock=TheDuke]Human Inquisitor (Sapo) - 1
Initiative +8 Perception +6

AC 18 (12 T, 16 FF) CMD 16
HP 10/10
Fort +3 Ref +1 Will +4
Combat Reflexes 3
1st Level Spells 1/2

In Hand Meteor Hammer
Condition[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 26, 2011)

"Let's do it."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 26, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

Borric loans his guisarme to Falkner and readies his shield. Seeing that they are ready to proceed, he pulls out a chakram and says, "I am ready as well.  Who's going in first to sell the ruse?  I will stand along beside them, but I suggest someone else be doing the bluffing."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield and Chakram[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 26, 2011)

Fury draws a dagger and readies to move up to the tarpaulin.  "No time like the present..."  He moves forward and examines the tarp.  He thinks it unlikely to be trapped but wants to make sure, just in case.  If he finds nothing, he'll pull it aside and take a look before moving in.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 25
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* -[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 26, 2011)

The gnome will take a deep breath... _"In for a copper..."_  Zelena will follow Fury into the building. 

((perception once we enter the building...1d20+9=10 Woot... a 1  ))


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 26, 2011)

Pulling the tarpaulin aside the group see a dark room before them lite only dimly by the light from the "doorway".  Dark water is revealed, looking to be at least a couple of feet deep, and further down what appears to be  a door is revealed to the right. Fury finds nothing that would indicated the presence of traps.

The room they can see appears to be empty, but the water near to the door does occasionally ripple suggesting movement in the water from beyond the door.

Once the group begin to move into the building a deep rasping voice calls, *"Wharrrt iss passsvurd?"






*


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 26, 2011)

The gnome pipes up... _"Devilfish"_


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 26, 2011)

There is silence for a moment, then a strange gurgling sound followed by, *"Cooome then, they will not bite unless yoaaaau try to cheat me."*


----------



## toasterferret (Feb 27, 2011)

Falkner follows into the building, standing to Zelena's right, his eyes scanning the water around them.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 27, 2011)

Borric wades further into the room and calls out, "Alright, where are ya?"

_<<Move to E-5, Perception (1d20+3=6)>>_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield and Chakram[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 27, 2011)

Syl waits to be the very last person in the room, looking around hoping to find a safe spot away from the fishman.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 27, 2011)

Borric sees a shadowed scaly figure, holding a loaded heavy crossbow leveled at his chest, standing before what appear to be two rotting beds piled atop one another. Piles of dully gleaming gold coins are stacked upon the bed frames, as well as an array of what must be stolen bits and bobs, from whistles to an emerald brooch.

The creature squints at Borric, *"Yaaaou monkeys alll look tha saame, which onee are yooou? Nooo matter, what do yoouu bring for me?"*


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 27, 2011)

Borric moves towards the creature putting away his chakram.  He jerks a thumb over his shoulder to indicate those behind him, "I am just the hired muscle. Ya need to talk to them."

_<<Move to G-5>>_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 27, 2011)

*"Stay where you arrre monkey! I do not know yoooou. Hired muscle can wait outside." *The Sahaguin growls raising making a pointed motion to the trigger of its crossbow.


----------



## AxeM (Feb 27, 2011)

The Duke waits patiently, knowing he should not be the one to speak.

[sblock=The Duke]Human Inquisitor (Sapo) - 1
Initiative +8 Perception +6

AC 18 (12 T, 16 FF) CMD 16
HP 10/10
Fort +3 Ref +1 Will +4
Combat Reflexes 3
1st Level Spells 1/2

In Hand Meteor Hammer
Condition[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 27, 2011)

The gnome moves deeper into the building and up beside Borrik (G-4). She looks to the fishing dude and says, _"He goes, where I go... If you have a problem with that,"_ the gnome shrugs and just leaves the sentence hanging as she puts her hands on her hips. _"And who is this '*they*'?"_ She looks about the room... ((Perception 1d20+9=18))


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 28, 2011)

Borric continues moving alongside Zelena, his diction modified as he is trying to play the part of dumb muscle, "Relax, I put my weapon away. But if ya wanna rumble first, pull da trigger."

_<<Move to G-5, ready to put his shield up to protect himself.  Total Defense?>>_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 28, 2011)

The sahaguin fires as Borric continues forward, snarling in anger as the bolt pings off Borric's shield. As the bolt flies the water ripples and a great dark shape surges forward visible in Borric's peripheral vision, a shark with a strange hammer-like head!









*OOC:*


Borric takes 14 damage! Ouch!
Roll Init! (I am not giving them a surprise round, but they will be top of the Init having had readied actions.)


----------



## toasterferret (Feb 28, 2011)

Falkner shouts out  "Always making friends Borric!" while hastening to draw the guisarme.


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 28, 2011)

_"Seriously?!"_ the gnome lets out as raises her arms in wondering what Fishy's problem is...  

((Intiative 1d20+2=14))


----------



## AxeM (Feb 28, 2011)

Init Roll

[sblock=TheDuke]Human Inquisitor (Sapo) - 1
Initiative +8 Perception +6

AC 18 (12 T, 16 FF) CMD 16
HP 10/10
Fort +3 Ref +1 Will +4
Combat Reflexes 3
1st Level Spells 1/2

In Hand Meteor Hammer
Condition[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 28, 2011)

*"Think Blurglash is stuupid gnome? Someone kills Croakers - Eels to maybe? - then new people not known coooome with password, know where to find meee. Ha, arrogarrrnt monkeys! I will let Gurglash feast on your flesh!" *The fishman rumbles in response to Zelena.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 28, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric grunts in pain, "Aaaghh!  There's a fookin' shark in here! Fall back.""

_<<_Initiative (1d20+4=5); _ Good thing they already had their turn.>>_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 9
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Fury is up!
Followed by Sylvain.















*OOC:*


As an experiment I am going to try giving you guys their AC so you can post the results of your actions more easily. The Sahaguin has 18, the shark 16 - currently 14 due to charge. For spells effects you may roll their saves in your post if you wish. 

Sahaguin Fort 5, Reflex 5, Will 4. Hammerhead Fort 9, Reflex 7, Will 4


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Guys I will start keeping a list in the future of whom Syl healed and fortune hexed for the day, but I have not been doing that so far.  Could you all let me know if I have healed/fortuned you today?  I will get my list started.  Thanks.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Borric received the Fortune Hex, but not the Healing yet today.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 28, 2011)

Thinking Borric and Zelena are going to fall back Fury doesn't advance; instead he switches his dagger to the left hand and draws his rapier.  After hearing Borric holler something about a shark he studies the surface of the water to see if there is anything lurking in the water in the first room.

[sblock=OOC]I think that takes all of Fury's actions.  Also, Fury has not received any healing or hexes from Sylvain today.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 25
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* rapier and dagger[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 28, 2011)

Fury can see nothing in the inky water around him.









*OOC:*


Sylvain is up!
Followed by Faulkner.


----------



## Gerald007 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sylvain delays his action, waiting for Borric to retreat, after hearing his grunts of pain.









*OOC:*


I'll just delay so that I can heal Borric after his turn.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Faulkner is up!
Followed by Zelena, then The Duke, then Borric.















*OOC:*


To be clear, like the Grindylow encounter the water counts as difficult terrain, so half moves no 5ft. steps, etc.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 28, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

Borric pulls back into the first room, sloshing in the water, "I'd ready some attacks in case the bugger follows after me."

[sblock=Actions]*OOC: *I will head to bed soon, but I don't think my actions will change.  However, there are several people ahead of me yet.
*Free Action:*  Out of turn talking
*Full-Round Action:* Withdraw to D-4 if it's open (might need to change this later).
*Free Action:* Draw shortspear[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 09
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 1, 2011)

_"Hey, cannot blame a girl for trying..."_ she laughs... _"Guess we are going to have it your way."_ The gnome backs up (B-5)... and then begins to sing a *fishing song*!

(( Inspire Courage +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls ))


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 1, 2011)

Syl will move to an adjacent square to Borric and use his Healing hex on the warrior.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 1, 2011)

The fishman's face contorts in fury, and he burbles at the shark, *"I will feed you to the fishessss! Ruuudde monkey!"*









*OOC:*


Falkner is up!
Followed by The Duke. Just need those actions to finish up the round.







[sblock=Sylvain]Gerald I put you behind Borric, that okay? Since it is also adjacent and I thought you would prefer it?[/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Mar 1, 2011)

The Duke will move to D-5 and cast Command[sblock=Approach]On its turn, the subject moves toward  you as quickly and directly as possible for 1 round. The creature may do  nothing but move during its turn, and it provokes attacks of  opportunity for this movement as normal.[/sblock] on the Sahaguin.
Will Save DC 13 
[sblock=The Duke]Human Inquisitor (Sapo) - 1
Initiative +8 Perception +6

AC 18 (12 T, 16 FF) CMD 16
HP 10/10
Fort +3 Ref +1 Will +4
Combat Reflexes 3
1st Level Spells 0/2

In Hand Meteor Hammer
Condition[/sblock]

(Already received both hexes)


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Nice!


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 1, 2011)

Falkner draws the glaive as he moves to C-5, and holds it aloft ready to strike.

OOC: readied action to swing.  Sorry it took so long to post, I had to leave for school at 7am, then go straight to work till 9


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 1, 2011)

Wearing a look of piscine horror the sahaguin jerks into motion forced to obey The Duke's command! In doing so his reluctant movement forces him to offer up opportunities to strike to Borric, Fury, Falkner, and The Duke! Falkner ready to strike also gets another blow!









*OOC:*


AOOs for everyone but Zelena and Sylvain.
Falkner may take his readied action.


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 1, 2011)

Falkner, at seeing the Fish man dragged forward by the Duke's spell, chops down twice with the guisarme, landing a solid blow on the first swing, and narrowly missing the fish man on the backswing.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 1, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric stabs with his shortspear at the passing sahaguin, "Good trick. Let me skewer me a fish."

The point of his spear piercing the creature's scaly hide for a moderate wound.
[sblock=Actions]*AoO: *Shortspear (1d20+6=21, 1d6+4=9)
*Free Action:* Talking
*Full-Round Action:* 
*Free Action:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## AxeM (Mar 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Command has a short range so I moved up to D-5 to cast it (A vastly decreased tactical advantage for us). Just thought I should mention. Either way my Opportunity Attack follows







The Duke unleashes the full force of his hammer on the approaching beastie.

(I'm also a noob that forgot bard song again, please add 1 to the damage making it 9)

[sblock=TheDuke]Human Inquisitor (Sapo) - 1
Initiative +8 Perception +6

AC 18 (12 T, 16 FF) CMD 16
HP 10/10
Fort +3 Ref +1 Will +4
Combat Reflexes 2
1st Level Spells 0/2

In Hand Meteor Hammer
Condition[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 1, 2011)

*Fury human rogue/bard*

Fury takes advantage of the scaly creature's forced movement to stab at it and while the blade slips across its hide he does only a small amount of damage to it.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 25
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* rapier and dagger[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ah, sorry about that guys my bad - don't know how I even thought he had line of sight without moving - but those AOOs are negated. Thanks for pointing that out AxeM. And here I thought we were going to have a very swift combat. Its still good though as he cannot attack, it blocks the shark and he is in range of those with reach. Since it was my mistake, you may keep your rolls for your normal attack if you wish.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Does the change in circumstances alter Falkner's readied action taken above?  What's next, DM?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


It does sadly since he simply cannot reach any foes.
Fury is up!
Followed by Falkner,
then Zelena,
then The Duke,
then Borric,
then Sylvain.


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 1, 2011)

OOC:  I can't reach him with the guisarme?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Aldern Foxglove make mistakes? Never! Um, but yes you could, use the first roll so you wollop him.  He is still up though, and that shifts Faulkner down to the bottom of the init order.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 1, 2011)

*Fury human rogue/bard*

Fury tries to stab at the Sahaguin but the jutting corner blocks his attempts.  "Back off!  You're crowding too much and we can't get a clear attack..."  Fury steps back a little.

[sblock=OOC]I'll take my chance on rerolls.
Standard: Attack (miss)
Move: none
Free: 5' step to C7
Note: the Sahaguin has cover from everyone except those directly in front of him (+4 AC)[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 25
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* rapier and dagger[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 1, 2011)

OOC: Awesome.  But I forgot to add inspire courage so the damage should be 11.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 1, 2011)

Zelena continues her fishing song, getting right into it providing the uplifting inspiration that her companions can use to deal with the fishhead and his pet shark... She draws up her crossbow, and loads it.

(Continue Inspire: Free, draw crossbow: move, load crossbow: move)


----------



## AxeM (Mar 2, 2011)

The Duke Glances over his shoulder "Ay, gimme a sec, had to get that close to ensorcel 'im, and it's slipperier in here then I thought"

The Duke will move back to B4 (Provoking AC18) [move]
and then Enlarge himself, taking up A3-B4 [Swift]
and then try to wallop the monster [Standard]

[sblock=The Duke]Human Inquisitor (Sapo) - 1
Initiative +8 Perception +6

AC 16 (10 T, 15 FF) CMD 16
HP 10/10
Fort +3 Ref +0 Will +4
Combat Reflexes 2

In Hand Meteor Hammer (Reach 15-20)
Conditions Enlarged, Inspire Courage[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 3, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric puts away his shortspear and draws his Flail to smash the sahaguin from around the corner, "How many lumps ya want, fish head."

The spiked flail  leaves bloody indentations in the creature's side.

[sblock=Actions]*OOC:* Kept the roll, just changed the text on the link and adjusted the attack bonus for the different weapon.*
Move Action:* Put away shortspear
*Free Action:* Draw MWK Flail
*Standard Action:* Flail (1d20+7=22, 1d8+4=9)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 3, 2011)

Sylvain uses his Fortune Hex on Fury, allowing him to have a better chance to strike the fish demon.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 4, 2011)

The fishman snaps at The Duke with its toothy maw as he pulls back, jagged teeth raking across the big man's flesh painfully leaving his arm bloody. The creature clearly badly wounded, batterd and bloody, staggers back withdrawing into the other room and burbling something as it slips out of sight.

The shark to pulls back from sight...









*OOC:*


The Duke takes 7 damage.
Fury is up!
Followed by Faulkner.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 4, 2011)

Fury waits for Borric to take point again.

[sblock=OOC]Fury delays[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 25
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* rapier and dagger[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Faulkner is up!
Followed by Zelena.


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 4, 2011)

Falkner swears at the fish man's retreat, then glances at Borric and nods.

"If we are going in there we should all go in together"









*OOC:*


Delay


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Zelena is up!
Followed by The Duke.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 4, 2011)

_"Agreed... Ral has granted  me the ability to move normally through this, for a short time. I could lead the way? Better then being bottle necked, just give me the word." _The gnome hefts her shield and waits... ((Delay))


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


The Duke is up!
Followed by Borric.















*OOC:*


I am going to award you XP for this encounter early - so toasterferret can qualify for a 2nd character to go on another adventure. You may not level up until after this encounter.







[sblock=XP]
Total = 1600 XP
Individual = 267 XP[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 4, 2011)

"I agree.  If we are going to end up fish food, we need to go in there together.  With someone other than me leading the way, of course," Syl laughs, not being able to hide his nerves.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Assuming everyone wants Borric to lead the way.






Borric holds his shield ready and prepares to defend himself instead of attacking as he moves after the sahaguin, "I guess I better get back in there."

He pauses once he can see fully into the other room, possibly continuing.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Move to E-5, but maybe farther if he sees the shark
*Free Action:* Talking
*Standard Action:* Total Defense +4AC[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 25 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 5, 2011)

Borric can just about make out the fishman backed into the corner with the shark before him.


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 5, 2011)

"Borric, can you use that really long weapon to hit the shark before it gets close enough to attack us?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 5, 2011)

Borric reports what he sees, "The blighters are off to my left, cowering in the corner.  Syl, the Cap'n's got my guisarme."

[sblock=Actions]* Turn is finished.
Move Action:* 
*Free Action:* Talking out of turn
*Standard Action:* Total Defense +4AC[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 25 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Flail[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## AxeM (Mar 5, 2011)

The Duke will whisper: "Sapo, gift me with vitality"

The Duke will shrink back down, active his judgment [swift], giving himself fast healing 1.
The Duke will then move up to D5 [move] and ready [standard] to hit the first enemy stupid enough to move up.

[sblock=TheDuke]Human Inquisitor (Sapo) - 1
Initiative +8 Perception +6

AC 18 (12 T, 16 FF) CMD 16
HP 4/10
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4
Combat Reflexes 3

In Hand Meteor Hammer (Reach 10-15)
Conditions Fast Healing 1, Inspire Courage[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 5, 2011)

Zelena takes the Borrick's movement as a sign to go and moves past the suddenly stopped Borrick and deeper into the room. Zelena gives Borrick an odd glace as she moves by... "I thought we were moving in?"

((Activate Agile Feet (free action) and move to G-6))


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 5, 2011)

Zelena sees that the sahaguin is now clutching a crude but sharp trident of black iron in one hand.









*OOC:*


Anyone who delayed until after Borric is up!


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 6, 2011)

Syl moves to follow Borric, making sure not to enter the room until his strong friend led the way.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 6, 2011)

Advancing by inches seems like a pointless exercise in boredom to Fury and he follows Zelena into the other room.  He squeezes past Borric and ends his movement on the other side of the gnomish woman.  "You've got guts, Zelena.  That's why I like you.  A couple more like you and we'd have this thing wrapped up by now."

[sblock=OOC]Actions:
Move - end in H6
Standard - move

Note: I forgot the water counted as difficult terrain and had Fury move and attack.  His movement would take two move actions and so wouldn't have the actions for an attack at the end of it.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 25
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 6, 2011)

"out of the way!  I cant get in there with you all crowding the passage!"









*OOC:*


my speed is only two squares once its halved by this water.  Delaying until I have somewhere to go.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 6, 2011)

The Sahaguin gurgles to the shark and then surges forward through the water thrusting its dark trident at Zelena with a hiss. But the agile little gnome woman is just nimble enough to sway back and the trident merely rakes across her armor before being deflected away!

A split second later the shark lunges forward maw gaping for Fury's flesh! It sinks it fangs into his side, sending blood coursing into the water...









*OOC:*


Fury takes 9 damage.
The Duke is up!
Followed by Borric.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Fury's move was to H6[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 6, 2011)

[sblock=GE]Corrected, attacks remain the same - as Fury seem like the bigger threat and he wants the shark between him and most of the group since he is quite badly injured.[/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Mar 6, 2011)

I assume The Duke's ready goes off when the shark closes. Which should put him just above the Shark in init. If I'm mistaken just use this as my turn's standard and then I'll move somewhere.

WHACK (To Hit should be 1 higher, at least I remembered bard song by damage)


[sblock=TheDuke]Human Inquisitor (Sapo) - 1
Initiative +8 Perception +6

AC 18 (12 T, 16 FF) CMD 16
HP 4/10
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4
Combat Reflexes 3

In Hand Meteor Hammer (Reach 10-15)
Conditions Fast Healing 1, Inspire Courage[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 6, 2011)

Fury grimaces in pain as the shark tears at his flesh.  _Maybe I should have taken that armor and magic ring after all_, he thinks.  "I'm going to take pleasure in gutting you fish-man."

[sblock=OOC]No problem, AF.  And...ouch![/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 16
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* rapier and dagger[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 6, 2011)

The Duke's hammer smashes home filling the water with more blood and gore!









*OOC:*


Borric is up!
Followed by Sylvain.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 6, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*









*OOC:*


Borric only has 2sq of movement as well. I thought you all were going to stay behind him.   Borric knew there was a charging shark waiting and was going to accept it with his total defense.






Borric mutters to himself, "Impatient fools going to get themselves killed. All that talk earlier apparently fell on deaf ears."

With Fury and Zelana caught on the other side of the shark, there is nothing Borric's slow arse can do but try to kill the aquatic beast as soon as possible.  He slams the flail down on the shark, but the blow is somewhat blunted by the water.  Yet he still draws blood.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:*  None
*Free Action:* Talking to himself
*Standard Action:* Melee attack on shark; MWK Flail (1d20+7=24, 1d8+4=6)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & MWK Flail[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sylvain is up!
Followed by Faulkner, Zelena, Fury, The Duke (I think)


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 6, 2011)

Without having a clear view of what is going on, Sylvain could only try to boost up his teammates.  He will use his Fortune hex on Faulker.









*OOC:*


By my count, Zelena is the only one I haven't Fortuned yet.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







perrinmiller said:


> ...I thought you all were going to stay behind him...



I would rather have fun and die a gruesome death than wait multiple rounds and be bored to death.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]As a player I whole heartedly agree with GE. Plans are sometimes better tactically, but the object of the game is to have fun after all and waiting about isn't it for me. As a DM no skin of my nose. [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 6, 2011)

Zelena nods to Fury who has joined her, _"Nice to have you along..."
_
She drops her crossbow with a splosh into the water around her thighs and draws her blade with a *shirwing* sound.... and strikes out at the evil fishhead... with a great swish as she tries to avoid the large shark.  

((Attack 1d20+2=4 MISS))

She hollers back to Borrick's direction... _"What's taking you boys so long? I thought I had the short legs."_ She winks at Fury...


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 7, 2011)

"Get a move on up there!"









*OOC:*


Delaying until i have room to move.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 7, 2011)

*Fury, male human rogue*

Fury returns the grin he gets from Zelena.  "Nothing like a little danger to get the blood pumping, eh?"  He says with eyes gleaming and blood pouring from his thigh.  He begins to hear a little jangling in the back of his head and tries to leverage himself around the scaly creature and avoid the jaws of the shark.  Once around a little bit he stabs at the sahaguin crowing in glee when the thin blade slides between scales.  "Take _that_, Fish-Bait!"

[sblock=OOC]Actions:
Move: Acrobatics to I5 trying to avoid AoO from both opponents (crossin' my fingers!)  He's limited to only moving 5 ft. with this sadly.
Standard: Attack sahaguin[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 16
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* rapier and dagger[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 7, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


From D-6, Falkner can reach the shark with the guisarme.






Borric replies to the Falkner's impatience, "I am trying, but I got nowhere to go. Use that polearm I lent you."

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* n/a
*Free Action:* Out of turn talking
*Standard Action:* n/a[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & MWK Flail[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 7, 2011)

Fury's athletics bamboozle the sahaguin, but are not enough to fool the furious fish which snap at him as he tumbles away! But its teeth only scrape against his armor!

The fishman reels at Fury's blow, so badly injured it can barely keep upright.


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 7, 2011)

Falkner steps over to D-6 and swings the guisarme at the shark.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 7, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I think I should be at I5 unless I miscalculated move.  I'll break it down so you can see what I was thinking and double check my calculation.  Normal move is 30 ft., Acrobatics cuts that down to 15 ft, moving diagonal in difficult terrain takes 3 movement points (or all 15 ft. of move available to Fury).  Unless there is something I'm missing he should be able to make it.[/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Mar 7, 2011)

The Duke will change his Judgment bonus to +1 to hit. [swift] and give the shark another wallop. [standard]


(I believe that misses due to cover)

[sblock=TheDuke]Human Inquisitor (Sapo) - 1
Initiative +8 Perception +6

AC 18 (12 T, 16 FF) CMD 16
HP 4/10
Fort +3 Ref +2 Will +4
Combat Reflexes 3

In Hand Meteor Hammer (Reach 10)
Conditions Judgment(+1 to Hit), Inspire Courage[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 7, 2011)

[sblock=Reach Weapons]I have had this come up multiple times today.  Here in PF and elsewhere in 3.5ed.  While I have found the answer in 3.5ed, I have not confirmed it in PF, but I imagine the ruling would be the same.

_Reach weapons determine cover like ranged weapons.  However, like melee weapons, there are not affected by soft cover. Thus, an  attacker wielding a pole arm against a defender who is standing behind  another creature (whether the attacker’s or the defender’s ally) is not  hindered from making an Attack of Opportunity against the defender, nor  does the defender gain +4 AC._

This would make a difference in The Duke's attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 7, 2011)

Between The Duke's smashing and Falkner's fortunately deflected blow the sharks thrashing comes to a halt.  The fishman eyes the bristling weapons before him and swaying from bloodloss snarls,
*
"Gah, fine yoouu win. Surely we can make a deal, I am a reaasoarble creature. Whaat do youu waaant?"*









*OOC:*


Victory!







[sblock=XP]
Total = 1600
Individual = 267 (was already awarded earlier to help tf you don't get it twice.)[/sblock]

[sblock=Treasure]
To be determined.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 8, 2011)

"For the evil you have wrought, you should die!" the gnome spits out haughtily._ "You best hand over anything you might have on your person and talk quickly about these contracts you have had the gangs here in the planks making." _Her eyes narrow her blade still up before her waiting for any treachery. 

((Nothing like the fury of a 3ft tall woman!  ))


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


XP Summary.







[sblock=XP]
*Encounter 1: Gorged Grindylows = 267 XP each.*
*Encounter 2: Mean Little Frogs = 267 XP each*
*Encounter 3: Writhing Eels = 300 XP each
Encounter 4: Fish in a Barrel = 267 XP each*


```
Amadeus Falkner: 1101
          Borric Hawkins: 1101
  Orlando "Fury" Furioso: 1101
          Sylvain Marana: 1101
     Guy "The Duke" Ledo: 1101
             Zelena Andu: 1101
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Time XP]
As of March 8th 59 days

```
Amadeus Falkner: 417 (58 days 1st, 1 day 2nd)
          Borric Hawkins: 605 (11 days 1st, 48 days 2nd)
  Orlando "Fury" Furioso: 729 (39 days 2nd, 20 days at 3rd)
          Sylvain Marana: 605 (11 days 1st, 48 days 2nd)
     Guy "The Duke" Ledo: 417 (58 days 1st, 1 day 2nd)
             Zelena Andu: 653 (58 days 2nd, 1 day 3rd)
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=XP Totals]
As of March 8th 2011

```
Amadeus Falkner: 1518
           Borric Hawkins: 2890
   Orlando "Fury" Furioso: 3888
           Sylvain Marana: 2897
      Guy "The Duke" Ledo: 1518
              Zelena Andu: 3152
```
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 8, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Cool, almost 3rd level.  Had no idea I was that close. 






Borric kicks and pushes the bulky shark corpse out of the way so he and the others behind him can get into the other room with Zelena and Fury,  "Nasty bugger, you see these teeth marks?"

Swirling the bloody flail's spiked head in the murky water to clean off most of the bits of flesh and blood, he then twirls the head in the air a bit to fling off the water.

Standing protectively over Zelena ready to bash the fishman at the first sign of trouble, he glares at the prisoner, "A better question is what will you offer that might persuade me from finishing you off right now."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & MWK Flail[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 8, 2011)

*"Gold and a loosee tongue. Without mee helping you will never find the Soal Seller naawww will yaourr? I give youaa my treasures here arrnd informaishan you let me go. I am only a fence, I have no use for soals, only gold. But gold is no good to meea if I amm not alive to spend it."* The fishman rasps, obviously pained.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 8, 2011)

_"Well... start talking, o' Fishy-One."_ the gnome says as she sheathes her blade. She then puts both hands on her hips and gives a menacing look. _"Convince me, your information is worth your life."_

((Yayyyy... level 3. I went with bard level 2. Next few levels will be cleric...  ))


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 8, 2011)

Fury stands quietly as the jangle starts to fade and he listens intently to Zelena as she bargains with the sahaguin hoping to catch a few pointers when it comes to more diplomatic interactions.

[sblock=OOC]Congrats to everyone who leveled![/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 16
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* rapier and dagger[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 8, 2011)

The fishman's eyes narrow, *"Riggght then. First most of my gold is hidden and no air breather will find it without knowing where to looork. Second I can tell you where to find the Soal Seller, and she and her demon are not the only ones offering money for soals, been going on for yeaars, but in the last few months stakes have been raised money increased, urgency for some reaaason. Thirrrd I am good source of infermation fence hears all, I tell you how to contact me for future if you need criminal infaaarmation or link with my peeearple good to have fore bounty huntaars."*​


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 8, 2011)

"Sounds like you might be very useful to a group such as us, fishie.  If you come through, I am all for a bit of a truce, so long as you are only fencing, and not you know, killing, raping and pillaging."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 8, 2011)

The fishman's face contorts in disgust, *"Rape a monkey never! Viiile! I wish only coiiin."*​


----------



## AxeM (Mar 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm going to go ahead and lvl up The Duke. Also When I add up the XP I get to 1101 instead of 1001


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


You are quite right AxeM, my apologies, XP adjusted so less than 100 XP needed to level for Borric and Syl! Only 9 days away from 3rd!


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 9, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*

Borric tries to judge the fishman's words and expressions for signs of falsehood.  He asks,  "Alright then, Burlgash. I can agree to this deal, as long as you don't try to double cross us."

Sense Motive (1d20+6=12)

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & MWK Flail[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 9, 2011)

The sahaguin chuckles sourly, *"I darble cross you kill, you darble cross I diiie. Sooounds liiike I shooould be the wooorried party. Yooua all agree?"* He says looking to you each in turn.









*OOC:*


Presuming you do.







*"Very weeerl, a demon maaade thee deeeal wiiith me. Called itseelf Shavesh the Fleshripper, voooice like claws on flint. Blurglash drop off the contracts at the junction of Delandro Street and Hernadez's Way. Watchinnng from the water I seee the demon come from the abandoned houses on Delandro Street in the darkness to to pick up."* The fishman sighs,

*"Annnd coin is beneath the water outside loose stone in the wall below the opening, abooout two feet below the surface."*


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 9, 2011)

"Are there any traps we need to worry about around the coins?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 9, 2011)

*"No traps, just hidden. Nothing much else that caaares foor coiiin in the City waters."* The fishman replies.​


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 9, 2011)

"What else can you tell us about this demon?  What did it look like?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 9, 2011)

The fishman waves a claw vaguely, *"Like a scissooor monkey, all shaaarp, taiiil with sharp tiiip. Tongue liike sea snaaake."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 9, 2011)

Borric asks,  "When next were you supposed to drop off contracts? Tonight, or is it a daily thing?"

The fighter will look for these coins if no one else has found them before leaving after they are finished talking with Burlgash.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & MWK Flail[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 9, 2011)

*"No seeet time, buut I woould havee delivered theeem before I leeft prooabably in the smaaall hours of tomorrooow morning."
*​


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


Guys, I will be traveling from tomorrow until Sunday evening.  I should have some internet access, but not sure how much.  Please run Syl if I slow things down.  Thanks!


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 10, 2011)

Borric asks another question,  "If you dropped off the contracts in the wee hours tomorrow morning, based on your observation, when would this creature pick them up?"

"This Shavesh the Fleshripper, do you know what kind of demon it is?  If we don't have any knowledge of such creatures, perhaps we can ask a local expert.  We should be better prepared, just in case the creature is immune to normal weapons. I do have a silver sword and a cold iron one already, though."

He looks to his companions to see if anyone else knows anything about demons or has further questions for Burlgash.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & MWK Flail[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 10, 2011)

*"In the dark, before dawn thats all I can tell yoou."* The fishman growls.​


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 10, 2011)

Fury shakes his head at Borric's questioning glance; he has no other questions to ask the sahaguin.

[sblock=OOC]Like Gerald, I'm going to be out the next few days but I should be back in the swing of things Sunday.  Feel free to npc Fury til then.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 16
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* rapier and dagger[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 10, 2011)

_"I have some knowledge of those of the planes... Not sure if I know of this Fleshripper creature..."_ she says to Borrick." ((Knowledge (planes) 1d20+6=7 Clueless))

_"So... I think we have the information we need from him. IF we are not going to kill him, what do you want to do with him?_" the gnome asks... _"Hold him for now, or let him go. We need should get on with whatever we need to do. Rest until later when we can make a drop and catch us a demon."_


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 10, 2011)

*"Shooold nooaat be haaard to fiind, oonly threee houses still staaanding on Delandro Street, burrrnt down mooostly."* The fishman says frowning.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 10, 2011)

Looking at the Fishman Fence, Borric replies to Zelena's question, "Let him be.  He is paying reparations and he might prove useful in the long run. I think he and I understand each other and the arrangement is a benefit."

Moving back to the discussion of the next course of action, Borric speculates,  "Well, the fleshripper isn't going to get any more souls from the fooks we dealt with.  So perhaps setting up an ambush tomorrow bright and early would be the best plan."

"However, if you all insist, we can try to beard him in his lair instead, but only if you really want to.  Personally I prefer to pick a battlefield of our choosing whenever possible."

"First though, with the description of this demon I think we should visit a scholarly priest to fight out more what we are dealing with before jumping in the dragon dung with both feet."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & MWK Flail[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Syl does his best to recall anything about demons that might help answer some of Borric's questions.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 10, 2011)

Syl is pretty sure the sahaguin is using demon as a generic term here, so he could mean a demon or devil he cannot recall anything specific that sounds like the creature described.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Frakkin earthquake hit Japan! I was in a Skyscraper at the time and  it was NOT fun.  Internet is spotty and you can imagine we schedule is  going to FUBAR'd.  It is after 11pm on a Friday night and I am stuck at  my office because the commuter trains are all stopped until tomorrow at  least. Excuse me if I am slow to respond.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Natural disasters are a valid excuse for slowed posting and then some! Hope everything gets sorted as soon as possible it looks terrifying on the news, particularly with the tsunami waves!


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 11, 2011)

"Well, if nobody knows what that thing is we should head to the temple and consult the scholars there.  are we ready to go?"










*OOC:*


I heard about that quake Perrin, hope everything is ok!


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 11, 2011)

Borric asks the fishman, "Well, Burlgash? How will we find you later?"

"Okay Cap'n, let's grab our gold and go."

Collects the treasure before leaving.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & MWK Flail[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 11, 2011)

The fishman's mouth distorts into what might be a smirk, *"Droaap a red rock in the water before the watch house. Tie a leather map to it, with isolaaated locatioan and wait. I will get word to youuu. I know muuuch and caarn fiiind mooore quickly."*


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 11, 2011)

The gnome has been watching and listening to the fishheaded creature... and tries to gauge his honesty... ((Sense motive 1d20+8=19 ))


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 12, 2011)

[sblock=Zelena]You feel that the creature is being honest for the most part, though you note he has no said he will act as an informant for free.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hope everything is ok, perrin.  I am on the road and have no steady net access.  I will get back to posting regularly on Monday.


----------



## AxeM (Mar 12, 2011)

The Duke speaks up "Ya, lets get out of this sludge"


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 12, 2011)

The gnome eyes the large, and dead shark and comments,_ "Wonder if the chef at the Dunn Wright would like some fish? Probably pay us well too." she chuckles, "Not that I could move that behemoth." _

_"Might be worth checking his belly, I here these things swallow their food relatively whole... minus a limb or three."_ The gnome says as she eyes the shark thinking she would make a bite sized snack for the thing and takes a few wary steps away.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 13, 2011)

The fishman looks to the group, *"I will go nooow. Yerrs?"*

If the response is affirmative he lips slowly forward after divesting himself of a couple of pouches and after pointing out where the gold is hidden to Borric slips into the water and vanishes.

[sblock=Treasure]*Encounter 4: Fish in a Barrel
*

```
Total Value: 3600gp
Individual Share: 600gp

MW Heavy Crossbow 350gp, 20 Bolts 1gp, Trident 15gp, 2450gp, 
Emerald Brooch 250gp, MW Abacus 50gp, MW Artisans Tools 55gp, Tiara 75gp,  
Assorted Jewelery 354gp
```
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 13, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

Borric looks at the dead shark and replies to Zelena, "Sure, we can carve it up.  You know, it might be good eatin'. We can take shark steaks back to the Dunn Wright Inn and have a party."

"Let's see if he swallowed something shiny."

Borric will carve up the shark with his shortsword.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Cold Iron shortsword[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 13, 2011)

The shark as it turns out has consumed nothing shiny, or recognizable. And once again the party find themselves reeking terribly of blood, gore, fish guts, and more...

Borric is able to salvage the fin which various party members have heard makes for good eating and looks to be large enough to provide all of the with a good meal.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Just to point out that I made a mistake and 3rd level is actually 3300 XP not 3000. So it will take a little longer than I thought for Borric and Syl to level, sorry guys! You should both be 3rd by the final encounter though - you are going to need to be bwahahaha!

This means Zelena will loose out on a bit of time XP, but she is close enough to the level that her being leveled up is not going to matter. Sorry about that folks!


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 14, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

After cleaning and sheathing his sword, Borric carts the shark fin outside and remarks, "I hear the soup you can make is good."

"Let's go find out if we can get this demon or devil identified, shall we?  Fury or Zelena, do you know of a local church that might help?  While we are there, perhaps I can get my wounds patched up too."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 14
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shark Fin[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 14, 2011)

Fury knows there is a Penkian Festhall a few streets over, and recalls a number of small shrines to the Venza pantheon where priests can usually be found on the small Island known locally as the Sinbin.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 14, 2011)

After helping gathering up shark parts... the gnome will cast a quick Prestidigitation... and clean up herself and her companions of any blood and stuff, and smelling like fresh spring flowers (DC 12 to resist, if you want )

She will then consider Borrick's query... ((knowledge (local) 1d20+8=18 )) 

And at the mention of wounds the woman will clutch at her holy symbol and call forth the will of Ral ((Channel Energy 1d6=2 hps heals ))


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 14, 2011)

Zelena also knows of the shrines and the Festhall, as well as a local wise woman who tends wounds known as Nanna Seaweed - famous for her foul tasting, but effective cures.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 14, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

Borric thanks the small cleric, "I appreciate the cleanup job, but this smelling like flowers is not too good for my image, lass. Can you adjust it to smell like oiled leather instead?"

"Does your little trick preserve meat too?  That way we can keep this hunk of tasty flesh for later without worrying about it spoiling."

He follows alongside Fury or Zelena, whichever one is leading to a potential place of finding the answers they seek.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 16
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shark Fin[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 14, 2011)

"Let's get everyone healed up, and then we can worry about what we smell like.  I prefer the scent of flowers to what this group normally smells like."


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 14, 2011)

Fury makes mental note of the sahaguin and how to contact him again as the scaly fish-man swims off.  His services may come in useful in the future.

He helps as much as he is able with the carving of the shark getting vast quantities of gore on himself as he does.  When Zelena begins her ritual of cleaning everyone up with her spell Fury watches intently and mimics her hand movements several times.  "Ah!  It's not just the hand movement, you also say that word..."  He tries it himself and when the gore slides from his clothing he crows in delight and grabs his nearest companion and swings around a couple of times like a child during Penkfest.

Still grinning he settles down somewhat and nods.  "There's a hall dedicated to Penk near here, I believe.  We can capture several glow-bugs in one cup if we go there.  Food, healing, and information would all be something useful and available there."  Presuming he gets no objections Fury will lead the way but his excitement over his first cast spell is evident by the way he continues to pester Zelena about how she does her spellcasting.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* none[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 14, 2011)

The gnome flashes a smile at Borric... _"Man up Sir."_ She says with a huge grin.

Zelena giggles at Fury and explains, _"Prestidigitation can be used for very basic of things. I have used it to cool my drinks, nothing like a nice cool ale or glass of wine on a hot day. But the duration is limited. Many a gnome is able to cast such spell, along with a few others, from an early age. It is only of late I have been able to use these several times a day."_

She points to the shark meat. _"Think of something cold and concentrate on some of the meat."_ Zelena does exactly that... and chills some of the shark meat to keep it from going bad in the heat. (casts prestidigitation) 

_"I know someone who is a virtual wizard, not a real wizard of course, with tending wounds. She is is close by. I have to say though, her poultices are something nasty to the nose, but they sure do work."_ the gnome says with a crinkled up nose herself at the thought of the smell.

_"Sooo... get these things taken care of, get us some shut eye for a bit, and then we have a date with a demon." _The woman says the last in a hushed tone, as not to draw too much attention to the group or give away their plan.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


So which one Fury says Penkian Festhall, Zelena Wise Woman...? Splitting up perhaps?


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 15, 2011)

Falkner stands back, trying not to get any shark gore on his cloak.

"I vote the Festhall.  It would be nice to have a chance to relax and get some information about what we may be dealing with."


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 15, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

At the mention of nasty odors, Borric seconds the Cap'n's notions, "Sorry lass, but the Cap'n speaks wisely.  Better to go to one place for more than one reason and avoid further unpleasant assaults on my shnoz. If the consensus is such that Festhall is the place to go, I suggest we all stick together so we can plan properly."

With his vote to follow Fury, a consensus will be reached with one more opinion. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 16
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shark Fin[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 15, 2011)

The Festhall is a few streets over, and consists of two houses which have had their side walls removed and a multicolored awning slung between them across the canal with a large wooden bridge come dance floor fixed in place over the waters.

Upbeat music flows forth and the group see a number of brightly dressed Penkians playing music while more of their number and a good few commonly dressed folk work on a pink griffon Penkfest float anchored besides the dance bridge. The atmosphere is generally festive and laughter rings out.

As they approach a man dressed as what might be a fashion conscious clown moves over and greets them with an exaggerated bow and a great grin, 
*
"Gentleman and lady welcome, and hello! Join the celebration pull up a chair, dance like a dickhead and wave your seat in the air. Or perhaps you are injured, you look a bit blue, we'll need a donation - because you look like you can pay and booze is not free - but I'll sort your out or my name isn't me." He winks,

"Or rather hello I'm Quinby Hjones Priest of Penk, needs healing, or very good beer, a dance and a song, or just a listening ear. Dammit, stop rhyming Quinby! What can I do for you folks?"*


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 15, 2011)

Fury is still feeling fine over his new accomplishments when they arrive at the festhall.  He grins at the priest's antics and even though he isn't a worshiper of the Laughing God he knows the festhalls are a place of good cheer and after what they've seen recently he could use a little more of that.

He bows to the priest.  "My friends call me Fury.  We could use a drink, a bit of healing and some good cheer, not necessarily in that order."  He taps his belt pouch so that a few coins clink dully.  "Penk would laugh at the sad state of our purses but we've coin enough, I think, for what we need."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 18
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* none[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 15, 2011)

Quinby nods and checks the group over, healing those in need with what Fury and Zelena instantly recognize as bardic magic.

While Quinby works and chants a girl wearing a partially constructed costume of brilliant pink and purple feathers passes them each a mug of very strong beer. And they watch as children run up the stairs in one of the houses and hurl themselves from the roof into a series of nets rolling from one to another until they are tumbles out onto a mess of old fabric and furs.









*OOC:*


Deduct funds as per NPC spellcasting please. You may roll your own spells, he only has CLW available for healing.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 15, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

Before anyone pays for healing, Borric looks to the group's healers, suggesting nicely, "If we are going to wait until tomorrow morning to confront the demon, perhaps you two can deal with our wounds without resorting to paying unnecessarily."

With a smile of thanks, he accepts a mug of brew. When the jester fellow, Quimby, asks about what they need, Borric replies, "First, we seek information.  We are trying to identify a demon or devil and hopefully learn some about its abilities." He describes the beast as best he can from what the Fishman said. 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 16
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shark Fin[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


You only know the Demon will probably pick up the Contracts in the small hours of the morning. So say 1am to 4am. So there is no guarantee they will still be there tomorrow.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 15, 2011)

The gnome shrugs... "I just know of the woman... and I am not one of the wounded." Zelena will follow along.

Arriving at the Festhall and being assaulted by bad rhyme and tacky costume she will catch Borrick's eye with a _'you dragged me to *this*"_ look... She will roll her eyes the gnome will lean against a wall and such and wait for those that need tending to be done.

As the warrior mentions demon she watches the reactions of those around to see if any undo attention is given to the man. 

(Perception take 10, 20)


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 15, 2011)

After getting Borric to describe the "demon" Quinby calls another couple of Penkian's over and discusses with them for a bit before turning back to the party. 

*"Might be a Babau demon, but it does not sound quite right... That's the closest we can come, and I am sure there is a bit of dimorphism between such creatures. If it is you will need cold iron to really hurt it, otherwise you would be lucky to mark it with a greatsword. I'm afraid that's all we can tell you, other than the obvious it being strong and fast, etc."*


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 15, 2011)

"I wouldn't suppose you had any cold iron weapons laying around, do you Quinby?  That might be enough for us to loosen our purse strings even further."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 15, 2011)

*"I'm afraid I don't do a great deal of demon fighting on weekdays."* Quinby says glibly, *"But I am sure you can pick some up from one of the cities **more suitable establishments**."*


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 15, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

[sblock=OOC]If the healers are not going to deal with the group's injuries and we don't have time to rest, I say we deduct the cost from the treasure. Easier bookkeeping.[/sblock]With Zelena sulking about being dragged to the jester's court, he is a bit surprised that she still hasn't mentioned dealing with his and Fury's wounds herself.  Realizing she is a cleric and has been freely using those waves of healing power before, he is puzzled why she is saving them all for later, _Either she is being tight-fisted or petulant again for not getting her way.  Dunno, who understands women anyway._

Borric already has a cold iron weapon and offers his advice to Syl and the others if they are paying attention, "You can just pick one up at the Mystic Pearl, they should have some in stock if you are not picky about the quality."

Since Quimby appears to be an agreeable fellow, Borric offers, "Thanks mate, you got any good recipes for shark?  We have this hunk of fresh meat and we'd be willing to share. Least we can do for the drink and information you have provided." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 16
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shark Fin[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 15, 2011)

*"Oh be wasted on us I'm afraid we aren't gourmets, as long as its hot when you've been imbibing alcohol in the quantities we have. There's a fellow at the Mystic Pearl who loves cooking up quality ingredients send it his way and I'm sure he'll prepare you a feast - went hunting a dire boar for him once, still got the scars."* Quimby replies genially.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 15, 2011)

Fury doesn't care where the healing comes from and figures Zelena needs to save hers for the early morning when they ambush the demon creature, just in case.  He watches Quimby intently as he casts his magics but can't quite grasp the mechanics behind the healing.  Tension flows from the rogue as his wounds knit fully and he lets out a long, relieved sigh.  "Ahhhh!  Now that feels much better.  My thanks, err... Quimby."  He struggles to remember Penkian titles but settles for a sheepish wink instead as he fishes around in his pouch to pay for his healing.

[sblock=OOC]Exactly what he needed!  PM, I find it easier for my bookkeeping to pay for Fury's healing out of his own funds.  The rest of you pay from treasure we've collected if you want, I'm cool with that.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 25
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* none[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 15, 2011)

((If your character wants some healing... ask. Zelena did use her channeling once, for 2 hps of healing. I know some folks were hurt, but not how badly.))

_"So, get a few hours of rest and meet up at dusk to set up something for a demon? Or maybe take a look at this place in daylight to see what kind of trap we can lay?" _the gnome asks.


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Same here as Zelena.  I thought I had healed most of you that I could already once today.  If someone is hurt that I haven't used the hex on so far today, let me know.


----------



## AxeM (Mar 16, 2011)

The Duke will pay for a CLW. (10gp)

"I hate these late night ventures, always leave me so dull the next day, maybe I can pick up a few scrolls of align weapon, those should help us even if we're not sure if it's demon or devil. Bit pricey at 150gp each though"


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 16, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

Borric watches the effectiveness of the healing and pays his coin as well, too proud to ask for the healing from the fickle gnome.

He offers his opinion on the matter of ambushing the demon, "Fighting at night doesn't matter if someone can light up the place. But I would rather fight the demon on our terms, preferably in a place we can surround and pound the crap out of him real quick."

"If he is supposed to come get his contracts, then he will be out in the open where terrain won't hide him. Poking around in abandoned buildings leaves possibilities that he might have traps around and places to hide where we cannot get at him easily."

"While you all are getting cold iron weapons, maybe we should stock up a few tangleroot bags as well, eh Syl?  That worked pretty well against that hound we took out."

CLW (1d8+1=8), _deducted 10gp from sheet._
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shark Fin[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 16, 2011)

"Indeed they did, Borric.  That bag might be the only reason the two of us are here right now.  One or two to hold the demon in place could be really handy.  I don't have any plans on buying a weapon, since if it comes down to me trading blows with the baddie, we are all dead anyway, so I will try to use the bag.  I bet the Pearl would have a couple of those laying around."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 16, 2011)

The group heads over to the Mystic pearl and makes their purchases.









*OOC:*


As long as its just a normal Cold Iron weapon you do not need to roll - double the price of the regular weapon - if you want anything magical or MW you will need to go over to the Arcan Row thread and roll for availability.


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 16, 2011)

Falkner walks up to the counter and begins perusing the weapons.  After a few minutes of looking around, he selects a cold iron longsword from the weapons available.

"This should do nicely..." he says, handing 30 gold pieces to the shopkeeper.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 16, 2011)

Fury returns to the group sporting a new cold iron rapier (-40gp) but with somewhat less insouciance than normal.  "I have to say I'm a bit worried about this.  Never tangled with a demon before so I don't know what to expect.  Nasty things by all accounts so I'm sure it won't be pretty."  He shrugs and smiles a little half-smile.  "You all ready?"

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 25
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* none[/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Mar 16, 2011)

The Duke:
"Should be good to go, might be nice to get a nap in though if we're going for the wee hours plan"


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 16, 2011)

_"I am good to check out this area the demon will pick up the contracts... so we can see what kind of plan we can give us the advantage."_ the gnome says with a smile... _"Then, nap time."_


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 16, 2011)

Syl follows the group into the Pearl and picks up one of those trusty tanglefoot bags, trying to find one that felt particularly well balanced for throwing.  









*OOC:*


Am deducting 50 gp.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 17, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

Borric browses the arms and changes his mind about some of his arsenal.  He sells the normal flail, the cold iron shortsword, and his regular chakrams. Then he purchases a cold iron flail and four cold iron chakrams. Feeling quite satisfied with himself, the fighter actually has more coin (+7) in his purse and reduced the weight of his gear a bit.  "Oy, shopkeep! I have some delicious shark fin here.  What can you do with it?" 

Surveying the others and seeing that they are starting to appear more like walking arsenals as well, Borric says with a grin, "Now you all are  starting to look properly armed for every occasion. I _LIKE _it."

Clapping Fury on the back, the boisterous fighter remarks, "Bah. Don't you worry none, boyo. Syl and I survived after facing that fearful demon hound.  He and I are becoming old hands at facing those kinds of hellspawn."

"Though I do think Syl should get another one of those tanglefoot bags, in case he misses with the first one."

As the gnome is ready to start going, he agrees, "Yes, of course.  A little scouting around is exactly the course of action called for.  Do your best, milady. The rest of us can grab a pint while we wait."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shark Fin[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 17, 2011)

Fury pats his cold iron rapier.  "So, you've fought demon-kind before?  This enough, you think?  Or is there some other thing I'm not thinking of that might be useful?"

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 16 (14 touch; 12 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 25
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* none[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 17, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

Borric replies to Fury, "Should be, but I have a silver weapon too just in case.  I think The Duke has the right of it using some blessed weapon as well. We can pepper the beast with acid flasks maybe."

"But something to ward off fear would be assuring.  Last time our Paladin ran away like a scared little girl, right from the start."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shark Fin[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 17, 2011)

"I like the idea of acid flasks.  If we can get the jump on the bastard then a few good flasks or chakram or what-have-you flung his way should do a number on him before we close for the kill."

Falkner contemplates further strategy while trying to find a place to store his new longsword comfortably...


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hey All,

I have had enough.  I have plane tickets to leave Tokyo in the morning  and I am taking my family (even my in-laws) stateside.  I will likely be  back on-line in about 2-3 days, once I arrive, what else am I going to  do with myself.

Wish me luck and I hope to return soon.   

PM


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 17, 2011)

Fury grimaces.  "I tried to find a scroll of Remove Fear but couldn't find one in the Pearl."  However, beneath his cloak you see the glint of a shiny, very well-crafted chain shirt.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 18 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 25
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* none[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 17, 2011)

Listening to the group, Syl decides to pick up two flasks of acid, paying the clerk at the Pearl.









*OOC:*


Deducted 20 gold.  Be safe, Perrin.  Sounds like a scary time over there.


----------



## AxeM (Mar 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm going to be at ConQuest Sacramento this weekend. Apparently internet is free in the public areas (but hideous expensive in the rooms.) I should manage a post a day over the weekend, but not much more


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm also going to be out of town until monday night


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 18, 2011)

The gnome pockets her new purchase and looks to the others, "So... who's coming to scout this area out?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


I am back on-line, see this post. Afg, what about the shark fin?






Borric replies to Zelena, "Sorry lass, I be a bit loud and clanking for that kind of work."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shark Fin[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Glad to hear you got out okay, and with all pets accounted for! 







The Mystic Pearl having no interest in the Shark's Fin the group are split into those who wish to scout out the area early and those who wish to try for some rest.

Those who head to check out the pick up point see a small alcove which once must have contained a statue at the corner of Delandro Street and Hernandez Way. There are a number of large pieces of shattered brick and rock lying about, which you imagine would serve as handy ways to weigh down the contracts were they to be placed in the alcove under cover of darkness.

Delandro Street itself is a ruin with only three houses left even vaguely intact. Close inspection shows that the homes seem to have been either melted away - with bricks strangely malformed as if they had melted like butter in the sun - long years ago.

There seems to be little else to scout out without delving into the buildings themselves, which look structurally dubious as well as possibly containing potential foes...









*OOC:*


Let me know if there is anything I have not covered you are particularly looking for.


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


DM, for those who might want a quick rest, would there be time to get a full rest to regain spells?


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 21, 2011)

Zelena will check the place out out without entering the buildings, but making notes on a piece of parchment of the layout of the area for those that decided not to join her. She will then return to an inn where the group has decided to rest for the afternoon.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 21, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

Borric was a little disappointed that no one at the Mystic Pearl wanted the shark fin, "I could have sworn Quimby said to ask about it here.  Maybe he meant the cook at the Dunn Wright Inn.  While we wait on the scout's report, anyone fancy a mug of ale to help us sleep early to rest up for tonight?"

With nothing better to do at the moment, he clanks off in that direction as they are only a short walk away from the tavern.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shark Fin[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## AxeM (Mar 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Back from SacCon






The Duke speaks again: "My vote is nap time, but I could be talked into other options"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm going to say yes just about enough time to prepare spells. PM my apologies if I said Mystic Pearl I did indeed mean Dunn Wright Inn if that was the case, there's no cook at the Mystic Pearl.







Back at the Dunn Wright Inn the group get some rest, those who need to prepare spells are tight pressed and need to begin resting almost straight away, but for those who don't have such worries there is time for a few tankards to help ease them off to an early night.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 21, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

At the Dunn Wright Inn, Borric will seek out the cook to investigate the shark fin soup or other dishes that can be made.  Although not needing much rest, he will still catch a nap while he waits for Zelena to return.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Shark Fin[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 21, 2011)

*Fury human rogue/bard*

"Ask for Zitteaux," says Fury as he sits and stretches out his legs at the table with the large red handprint.  As he does so he realizes that his armor no longer bears the mark of the Red Hand Society and he frowns thoughtfully and takes a drink of his wine.  As the day progresses Fury will take a room and get a little rest before their late-night foray.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 18 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 25
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* none[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 22, 2011)

The gnome returns and spots several of her companions, _"Here is the layout of the area. I did not enter any of the buildings, but they seem to offer a place to hide... For either side."_

She gets herself a quick drink and with some bread and cheese before making her way towards the stairs, _"I'm going for a nap. Be up in a few short hours. Do not get yourselves too drunk."_ She flashes the boys a quick grin and is off the stairs.


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 22, 2011)

Syl wasted no time with drinks with the fellas this evening.  He knew he was racing against the clock to get enough rest to be able to affect his friends with his abilities the next day.  And if they were fighting against a demon, they would need all his healing and luck that he could muster.  Despite his thoughts racing, he was able to quiet them down enough to get some sleep, and he awoke feeling much better.









*OOC:*


Syl refreshed and ready for demon hunting duties!


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 22, 2011)

Not feeling up for a drink, Falkner heads to bed early in hopes of a good rest before any demon fighting.









*OOC:*


back in town!


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 22, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

After unloading the shark fin on Zitteaux, Borric will get his nap in after hearing Zelena's report. He will mention, "We need a false contract or two for this set up to work."

Since he is not a writer or forger, he leaves that detail to the others and makes sure he has a good description of the area from Zelena for the ambush.[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 23, 2011)

After grabbing a bit of rest Fury makes his way back down to the common room to meet his investigative partners.  "I've not got any paper but we could grab an old copy of the Glass Trumpet and use it.  Or, we still have the actual contracts..."  Fury looks a little skeptical.  "But I'd rather not use them on the chance that this demon-creature does get its hands on them."

He looks to make sure all of his companions have gathered.  "So, we ready to ambush this beast?"

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 18 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 25
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* none[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 23, 2011)

Zelena is up a short time later and after some simple preparation she joins the others in the common room. She grabs a nice tea in a mug and makes sure she gets some lemon and sugar with it... At the table with the others she pours the sugar within and stirs and then slips the lemon within and casts a prestidigitation and chills the drink. She smiles at the others, _"A nice, iced tea..."_

_"I have some paper and am sure we can make it look decent enough to draw the beasty in for an ambush. So... we are attacking outright? Or are we going to try to negotiate? _she asks and gets out some parchment...

[sblock=Zelena's Status]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 19 (13 touch; 17 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26  Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* none
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Protection from Evil, Remove Fear(d) (color notes cast)
Arcane Spell Slots* 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: O O O O (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 24, 2011)

Fury gawps at the gnome in disbelief.  "Negotiate?  I have to confess I don't see that there is any room for negotiations with soul-trafficking demons.  Mayhaps I'm missing something; if so, feel free to explain but frankly, the only bargain I plan to make with demons is with the end of my sword."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 18 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 25
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* none[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 24, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

Borric agrees with Fury, "Right ho, mate.  Never trade words with soul searching demons.  They are bound to try and talk you out of yours and then where would you be? I am a firm believer in ambushing those that deserve it, and this fook we are hunting deserves it a few times over, methinks."

"I am rested enough and have had some liquid courage for the fray as well. Once our lass, makes the forged contract, we can get to it as far as I am concerned."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield [/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 24, 2011)

Zitteaux comes out and examines the shark's fin at length prodding and tutting, "I can make something fine of this yes, yes! But I will need to marinade and make stocks, it must be for tomorrow. Yes tomorrow! Come back then and I shall serve you a feast like no other! I will show you what a great chef can do, but do not get used to handing me any old offcut." So saying he sweeps off with the fin and vanishes back into the kitchen.

The group get what rest they can, or at least a little relaxation, and awake as midnight approaches to make their various preparations before heading off to the corner of Delandro Street.

Seeing nothing as they approach the group places a sheet of parchment - that resembles the contracts in the alcove and takes cover in the ruins of the nearest house across the canal ready to spring into action once the creature reveals itself. Hunched down in the ruins you wait for an hour and a half in the warm humid night until finally a cloaked figure steps into your field of vision.






It moves warily with a strange gait and as it advances you can see as its cloak moves that instead of normal feet it possesses what look like sharp spikes. These tantalizing glimpses also briefly reveal a thin chitinous tail...









*OOC:*


Hiding: I will need stealth checks from all those trying to keep a eye out, you may choose to take total cover and avoid this check in which case you would simply wait on word from your companions.







[sblock=Map]The demon is the cloaked figure at Q16. I am supposing you to be in the ruins  in the top right hand corner, but feel free to suggest another location. The Parchment is at N5.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 24, 2011)

Syl will be taking total cover.  His hiding skills are not known as being anything special, and he doesn't risk trying to peek out from behind his cover.  Once the creature is announced, only then will he risk it.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 24, 2011)

Zelena hides within the cover of the ruins, watching for the demon... ((BB-7)) She has her crossbow at the ready...

((Stealth 1d20+10=16))

[sblock=Zelena's Status]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 19 (13 touch; 17 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26  Current: 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* none
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Protection from Evil, Remove Fear(d) (color notes cast)
Arcane Spell Slots* 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: O O O O (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 24, 2011)

Despite the increased chance of detection Fury will also conceal himself so that he can keep a lookout.  _Two pairs of eyes are better than one._  His cold iron rapier is in hand but quieted across his thighs where he crouches in hiding.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 18 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 25
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* none[/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Mar 24, 2011)

The Duke will take total cover.

[sblock=The Duke]Human Inquisitor (Sapo) - 2
Initiative +10 Perception +7

AC 17 (12 T, 15 FF) CMD 17
HP 18/18
Fort +4 Ref +2 Will +5

Combat Reflexes 3
Judgment 0/1
1 level spells 1/3
Enlarged 3/5

In Hand Meteor Hammer/Oil of Bless Weapon
Conditions Hidden
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Borric's taking total cover as well, but needs to be closer to the parchment.  All those with total cover can be inside that building in the center.

[sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+4=18)
M-6 and the others can be south in the M column.  Does the door open at N-8/9?  We would have checked this before hand.  Our intentions are to be out of sight, yet close enough to act fast.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield [/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 25, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I'll be out traveling this weekend (Fri, Sat, & Sun) so if we get into combat please npc Fury.  He would try to position himself for flanking with any of the other melee types.  I'll be back online Sunday night sometime.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 25, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







GlassEye said:


> I'll be out traveling this weekend (Fri, Sat, & Sun) so if we get into combat please npc Fury.  He would try to position himself for flanking with any of the other melee types.  I'll be back online Sunday night sometime.



Heh, heh.  Fury breaks cover Inspiring Courage (+1) in his companions with his sacrifice and start flailing away at the demon afterwards with his little pig sticker. [/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 25, 2011)

Having little skill in the art of stealth, Falkner will stay under total cover and wait for the signal.


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


bump for some action...


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


My apologies been very busy, 18 hours days snatching sleep, etc. Thought I was going to be able to manage 1 post a day, but that turned out to be optimistic. Back to a much more palatable schedule now though and more or less rested.







The creature stalks forward with is odd jerky gait, the hood that conceals its face - though not quite well enough - turning from side to side. Finally satisfied it moves forward and snatches the parchment...









*OOC:*


You ought to have a surprise round here, but it needs to be triggered by the watchers, so please roll init and if it is higher than both Fury and Zelena you are effectively delayed until after one of them goes. Make sense? E.g if The Duke rolls a 21 and Zelena and Fury get a 14 and 17 respectively The Duke takes a 16.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 28, 2011)

"It's here..."









*OOC:*


Fury's initiative (post 756) is 16







[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 18 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 25
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* none[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 28, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

Borric is waiting for the signal that it is time to break cover.

[sblock=Actions]Previously posted Initiative (1d20+4=18)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield [/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 29, 2011)

Zelena will tap the closest person to her and nod in the direction of the parchment, signally their prey has arrived and taken the bait.

((Initiative... 1d20+2=14   Would that be Zelena's action, letting the others know the demon has arrived?))


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 29, 2011)

Syl listens intently to the watchers, attempting to get a drop on the demon.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


I think Borric and them are needing something more than that being several feat away and out of sight.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Its fine if you all want to be on the same side as the demon. No warning actions will not count as surprise round actions, unless they are an attack or something like that.


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 29, 2011)

Falkner readies himself to spring at the signal, eager to spill some demon blood and clean up the streets of his beloved city.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 29, 2011)

(( So, everyone goes on a 16... Zelena on her 14... I will let others go, since they are before her, before posting shooting the demon.  Get em guys! ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Are we going to have an updated Map before we post?


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 29, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> Heh, heh.  Fury breaks cover Inspiring Courage (+1) in his companions with his sacrifice and start flailing away at the demon afterwards with his little pig sticker. [/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]Unfortunately Fury doesn't inspire courage so much as envy over his mad leaping and prancing skillz so the +1 is against him 

On a more serious note: where are we positioned? M6 and following?  Also still need an answer if the door at N8/9 opens...[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 18 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 25
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* cold iron rapier[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Its essentially up to you guys where you are within reason. I was leaving the map update until I knew at what point you wished to act, but if you are satisfied with waiting until the demon picks up the parchment I can go ahead and update.


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


I am fine with waiting until he picks up the parchment.


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 29, 2011)

Gerald007 said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I am fine with waiting until he picks up the parchment.












*OOC:*


ditto


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


I guess kicking this off is tricky.  Yes when he arrives at the parchment, someone gives the signal that he arrived.  Those of us on the other side of the wall break cover and attack going both directions to surround him.  Ideally combat is initiated once we come into view.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Right I'll just post a updated map and init, please give me your final position and as long as there is a reasonable point for you to have been hiding within the range of your movement I'm fine with that.







[sblock=Initiative Order]
Fury (needs to give a clear signal along with his action)
Everyone (posting order will determine Init position)
Zelena[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 29, 2011)

Fury breaks stealth and leaves the shadowed building that he was hiding within.  His rapier rests lightly in his hand and he moves forward using his best Planks swagger across the bridge (end at T7).  "I don't know what you found there, fellow," the rogue calls out, "but this is _my_ section of town so it belongs to me.  Hand it over."

[sblock=OOC]Move: from Z6 to T7
Fury did tell everyone around him that it had arrived.  Was that not clear enough?[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 18 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 25
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* cold iron rapier[/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Mar 29, 2011)

The Duke Init.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Borric, Sylvain, The Duke, and Falkner are up!
Followed by Zelena.
Remember its a surprise round so no full round actions, etc.


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'll stick in the square just north of Fury, so he can give Syl the A-Ok.







Syl also delays his action until the end of the group, so can can figure out who will benefit the most from his hex ability.


----------



## AxeM (Mar 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


Lets say hiding at BB7







The Duke will apply his Oil of Bless Weapon and 5' step out to AA6

[sblock=The Duke]Human Inquisitor (Sapo) - 2
Initiative +10 Perception +7

AC 17 (12 T, 15 FF) CMD 17
HP 18/18
Fort +4 Ref +2 Will +5

Combat Reflexes 3
Judgment 0/1
1 level spells 1/3
Enlarged 3/5

In Hand Meteor Hammer (10ft reach)
Conditions Bless Weapon (Meteor Hammer) 10 Rounds[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 30, 2011)

Falkner steps out of the shadows to W6, (from AA5) and draws his newly acquired silver blade and his shield. 

He holds his shield in front of himself, ready to spring.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 30, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*









*OOC:*


What? So no one else is hiding with Borric at M6, or are people not paying attention? I think you other melee types (Duke and Falkner) are too far away.





Borric moves around the wall to confront the nefarious creature drawing one of his cold iron chakrams.

[sblock=Actions]Move Action: Move from M-6 to L-4 & Draw Cold Iron Chakram.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Chakram[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


Zelena is up.
The following takes place after Zelena's action.







The creature makes a horrible rasping sound which is just barely understandable as laughter. It pulls back its hood and calls in a horrible guttural tongue thick and clumsy, 

_"Gurrak Darran calkas brendrem, gorthak dan."_ It then pauses for a moment before smiling and saying in,

_"The Mistress says it is permitted for me to kill you. I am Shavesh, you are my prey!"_

[sblock=Gerald]Fury is in the position he used his move to get to. You cannot be just north of him without using your own move action - and thus whole surprise round - since that is in the open. So you can either be hidden back in the ruins delaying to hex, or move out near Fury.[/sblock]

[sblock=Zelena]Zelena recognizes the language it spoke as Orc.[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, DM, I meant the Syl was hiding 5' north of Fury before he burst forth and took his action.  Syl will wait until everyone else makes their move before he comes out of his hiding spot.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


Can you please give a grid reference in future. Its the difference between me going ah yes he is there and having to trawl back through posts to see where you want to be. I should not really have to reference more than one post to see you want to be.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 30, 2011)

The gnome cruses as her companions all happen to move in the way of a good shot she had before they were roused from their hiding places. With a hurmp she scurries past the Duke and moves just short of Falkner.

After the creature speaks the gnome comments questioningly as she looks to the creature before them... _"Orcish?"  _

((I posted previous (post 755) that Zelena was at BB-7, she now moves to X-5))

[sblock=Zelena's Status]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 19 (13 touch; 17 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* light crossbow +4 (1d6)
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Protection from Evil, Remove Fear(d) (color notes cast)
Arcane Spell Slots* 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: O O O O (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


Fury is up!


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 30, 2011)

Fury steps forward a few feet swishing the blade of his rapier through the air so that it makes a whistling sound with the intention of keeping the creature occupied so that Borric can come up unnoticed behind it.  "You are _permitted_ to kill me?"  He laughs.  "Well, come on, then, lackey.  Let's dance!"  He makes a half-hearted stab at the cloaked creature but doesn't come near connecting.

[sblock=OOC]Actions:
Move: T7 to O7 (Acrobatics DC ? (creature's CMD) to avoid AoO)
Standard: attack with cold iron rapier[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 18 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 25
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* cold iron rapier[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 30, 2011)

Fury's dodging offers up no opportunities for his foe, but he fails to strike home.









*OOC:*


The Duke is up!
Followed by Falkner.







[sblock=Sylvain]Still need your delayed action, but it can wait as I assume its just going to be a move or a hex. Please make it asap though I do not want to apply a hex retroactively to people attacks - to easy to be selective with that. Not quite sure what to do about delaying in an order probably should have prompted you before Fury - sorry about that, but since you can technically delay into the next round its a little odd. [/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Mar 30, 2011)

The Duke will move 30' to U5 and shout
"You have no power here fiend"
and cast Command (Halt) on the creature. Will save DC 13

[sblock=TheDuke]Human Inquisitor (Sapo) - 2
Initiative +10 Perception +7

AC 18 (12 T, 16 FF) CMD 17
HP 18/18
Fort +4 Ref +2 Will +5

Combat Reflexes 3
Judgment 0/1
1 level spells 0/3
Enlarged 3/5

In Hand Meteor Hammer (1ft reach)
Conditions Bless Weapon (Meteor Hammer) 10 Rounds[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 30, 2011)

Shavash throws its head back and laughs, _"I am power fat mortal, your magics are as nothing to me!"_









*OOC:*


Falkner is up!
Followed by Borric.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 31, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

Borric moves around the wall to flank Savash while the returning the cold iron chakram to his belt.  Quick a wink, he draws his cold iron flail instead and swings the spiked head into the creatures side, "Hey Ugly." 

The rest of his taunt remains in his throat as he fails to damage the creature.

[sblock=Actions]*Move Action:* Move to O5 & return Cold Iron Chakram.
*Free Action:* Draw Cold Iron Flail
*Standard Action:* Melee attack Cold Iron Flail (1d20+7=15,  1d8+3=9), assuming that won't be good enough.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield & Cold iron flail[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 31, 2011)

Falkner charges toward the demon, slashing down while yelling out a challenge.

"Lets see how you like our blades, fiend!"
 









*OOC:*


using challenge and charging to F6.  Also damage should be 12,  not 11 (if applicable)


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 31, 2011)

As Borric steps forward a long razor-like claw shoots from the depths of the cloak extending impossibly long to strike at him! But it merely screeches across the big man's armor. As Falkner advances its other claw shoots out, but again proves ineffectual clanging off his shield. But in turn both off the warriors attacks fail to penetrate the creatures thick chitinous hide.









*OOC:*


Zelena is up!
Followed by Sylvain (who has 1.5 actions to take as it were)















*OOC:*


Don't have the time to update the map now, will do so in a few hours when I get back. And yes the creature is flatfooted - has combat reflexes allowing it to take AOOs.


----------



## Gerald007 (Mar 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


DM, my action shouldn't interfere with Zelena, so I am going to post it no.







Sylvain, hearing the sounds of battle knew his team was engaged with the demon.  He sees The Duke in position to advance on the creature, and moves to V5, and grants Duke the good fortune ability he was so fond of granting.









*OOC:*


The Duke gets to reroll his D20 to attack next round.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 31, 2011)

Zelena moves for a better position and as she does she imbues the bolt of her crossbow with some of her arcane powers. She asks for some divine assistance, "Ral, guide my shot..." and lets the bolt fly.

(( Moves to *R-5*, swift action: _Arcane Strike_, standard action: attack with light crossbow 1d20=19 (-4 for firing into combat taken into account) (*threat*, 1d20=9 no confirm on crit) for 1d6=4 damage _*+1 arcane damage*_ (bolt is considered magical for DR purposes). ))

[sblock=Zelena's Status]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 19 (13 touch; 17 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* Light Crossbow +4 (1d6)
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless, Protection from Evil, Remove Fear(d) (color notes cast)
Arcane Spell Slots* 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: O O O O (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 31, 2011)

Zelena's bolt scores the beast earning a grunt of pain and then it is flinging itself at Fury in a blur of scythe like claws, a whipping razor tail, and a gnashing set of dagger like fangs! A claw slashes a painful groove down  Orlando's chest, and the fangs sink into his forearm emerging to form a bloody triumphant grin. The creature then steps out of the flank moving next to Fury.

During the assault the great cloak billowed aside revealing the creature in all its glory, a chitinous creature thin and razor sharp!














*OOC:*


Fury takes 21 damage! Ouch!
Fury is up!


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 31, 2011)

Fury groans with the sudden and violent attacks that splatter his blood all around and leave him dripping blood onto the stone walks.  He grits his teeth in pain and stabs at the creature before diving away from it in an attempt to get clear of its slashing claws and teeth.

[sblock=OOC]Actions:
Standard: attack with cold iron rapier
Move: O7 to P10 (Acrobatics DC ? (creature's CMD) to avoid AoO)
Acrobatics failed so he'll take an AoO. [/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 18 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 4
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* cold iron rapier[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 31, 2011)

Shavash laughs as Fury backs away and sends a claw scything forward! Orlando slumps to the cobbles his blood pooling beneath him!
_
"Yes, Mistress said I can kill you so you will die. I am Shavesh the Fleshripper - you should be honored to be slain by me!"

_







*OOC:*


The Duke is up!
Followed by Falkner.







[sblock=Fury's position]I think he stays in the square he started in, but I'm not entirely sure. Can anyone point me to rules for this? He provokes as he leaves the threatened square according to the rules so I am assuming he would stay in his original square. I'm not sure it matters a great deal here - Shavesh has reach so he would remain in his threatened area either way, but it would be nice to know the correct rule.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 31, 2011)

Fury goes sprawling to the walk and lies there bleeding.

[sblock=OOC]I think you are correct concerning Fury's position though I couldn't find it spelled out specifically.[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 18 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: -6
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* cold iron rapier[/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Apr 1, 2011)

The Duke will 5 step to T6 and enlarge himself to S7.

The Duke will then give the critter a big wallop.

Also Knowledge: The Planes, to see if The Duke has any clue what the creature it.

[sblock=The Duke]Human Inquisitor (Sapo) - 2
Initiative +10 Perception +7

AC 16 (10 T, 15 FF) CMD 18
HP 18/18
Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +5

Combat Reflexes 2
Judgment 0/1
1 level spells 0/3
Enlarged 2/5

In Hand Meteor Hammer (15-20ft reach)
Conditions Enlarged, Fortune Hex, Bless Weapon (Meteor Hammer) 9 Round[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 1, 2011)

[sblock=Rules Help] I am reading pg. 180 CORE and think the answer is there. Sorry to much to type for me tonight.  Second paragraph under* Making an Attack of Opportunity*. [/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Apr 1, 2011)

Seeing Fury go down like a sack of bricks, Falkner renews his assault, hoping to score a telling blow on the creature.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Apr 1, 2011)

The Duke and Falkner both deal the beast powerful blows sending it reeling, a trickle of blood runs down from what might be an ear hole and Shavesh hisses.

_"A draw then, but fear not I shall yet kill you all."_

There is a shimmer and the creature simply vanishes leaving Fury bleeding out on the cobbles...

[sblock=The Duke]You recognize this creature, and suddenly a few things fit together. It is not a demon, but an eidolon with a demonic appearance![/sblock]

[sblock=Zelena]The disappearance looked very similar to dimension door, though its not wuite the same, that probably means it has a relatively short range. Probably one of the three mostly intact houses remaining on the Street.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 1, 2011)

The halfling rushes to Fury's side and places a hand on his wound calling to her god, "I ask of you Ral to heal this friend, that he may fight again." With a flash of silver light the man's wounds knit together, the bleeding all but stopped. 

She looks up to her companions, "That creature is not far, whatever it used to disappear is very short range. It is likely within one of these nearby buildings."

(( moves to O-8 and casts Cure Light Wounds on Fury 1d8+1=5 {Not above 0, but it's a start. I know your pain, my character in one of HM's games just took a 26 hp hit to -2 from full health } )) 

[sblock=Zelena's Status]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 19 (13 touch; 17 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* none
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless (converted to CLW), Protection from Evil, Remove Fear(d) (color notes cast)
Arcane Spell Slots* 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: O O O O (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


If we are out of round time, Syl will run up and heal Fury as well.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 1, 2011)

Fury groans as he returns to consciousness then sits up and looks wildly around.  "You killed it?"  He visibly relaxes, not realizing that there is no body, and looks up at Zelena and Sylvain.  He smiles weakly.  "Looks like I owe the two of you my life _again_."

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 18 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 4
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* cold iron rapier[/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 1, 2011)

"The good news is that you are alive.  The bad news is, we have to go hunting that thing again, and it will probably be fully healed.  It vanished on us."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Apr 1, 2011)

The night returns once more to its normal quiet. disturbed only by the gentle sound of the water and buzzing insects...


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 1, 2011)

Fury climbs stiffly to his feet and reaches for his rapier where it lies on the stone walkway.  Despite the healing he definitely looks the worse for wear as he glances about with a fair amount of unease.  "It's still around here somewhere?"  He curses using some of Borric's own favorite curses.  Once the string of curses have died away he looks pensive, then like he is turning something over in his mind.  "How'd the thing escape you?"

[sblock=OOC]I have an idea/plan but I don't want to push things along so quickly that others don't have a chance to post actions for their characters.  So, I'll delay a little with conversation until Fury gets the info he needs for his next action (unless someone else capable wants to attempt Detect Magic).[/sblock][sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 18 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 4
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* cold iron rapier[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 1, 2011)

Zelena also calls to Ral and channels...  (( all are healed 1d6=6 hps )) "_The creature, fleed after being damaged badly. It used magics of some sort, like something called a dimension door, but with a more limited effect. It is around these ruins, somewhere."_ the gnome states.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 1, 2011)

"It used magic then?" he asks in response to Zelena's comments.  "Do you think it might be possible to track it that way?  I'm not too knowledgeable about how magic works but it seems like it should be possible..."  Though he's never done this before Fury believes it _should_ be possible; and with his success previously at learning the cleaning cantrip from Zelena he concentrates on _seeing_ the magic that he believes was used.  At first nothing happens and when in his frustration he commands "Show me!" his vision grows deeper in a way and he looks around...Cast _Detect Magic_

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 18 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 10
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* cold iron rapier[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Apr 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm not sure what you are trying to achieve here GE. I don't think there are any rules that would let you follow a dimension door, but I could be, and often am, wrong.


----------



## AxeM (Apr 1, 2011)

The Duke Speaks
"Ya'll catch the rune on that creature's forehead? It's just somebody's pet, and it sounds like whomever it belongs to is nearby, once we find all of Fury's organs" The Duke holds up a bloody rock jokingly, "we should see if we can track the pair down"

The Duke will take a quick look around, see if the Eidilon came from any of the probable buildings.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







Aldern Foxglove said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you are trying to achieve here GE. I don't think there are any rules that would let you follow a dimension door, but I could be, and often am, wrong.




Fury knows next to nothing about magic so he wouldn't know that you may not be able follow a dimension door.  So he'll try it and see what happens.  I know, however, that the range is 60 feet (cone) and that if there is any magic within the area of effect (such as recent spell-casting like healing or magic items possessed by the creature) then Fury has a chance to pick up on lingering auras.  Fury will slowly turn and scan the area for magic; in most cases only needing a round to determine if there is magic in the area, more if he needs to get more information about it.  In the absence of successful action by other characters, Fury will keep trying.

Also, I don't recall any description of glowing runes upon the creatures forehead.  AF, could you clarify, please?[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 1, 2011)

Zelena calls to Ral once again (( Channel Energy (again) 1d6=6 healed. Ral likes someone todat  )) She then stands... Nods to Fury at the detect magic attempt and looks to the others, _"Do we go in after this thing and it's master? If so, lets go, and stay together." _The gnome then stows her crossbow and takes out her blade and shield. 

[sblock=Zelena's Status]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 19 (13 touch; 17 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* none
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless (converted to CLW), Protection from Evil, Remove Fear(d) (color notes cast)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: O O O O (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 3 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Apr 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry I always forget about the glowing runes on summoners and eidolons because I hate the flavor - and usually ignore it. To me it basically reads as you must wear something on your head or you are an idiot... So no there were no glowing runes, but it was wearing a tattered headband. The Duke was able to put a number of facts together to figure out it was an eidolon, including said headband it speaking orcish, it being able to vanish without taking an action itself, etc.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 2, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

Borric steps up to deliver a might overhand smash on Savash only to have the creature vanish on him, the spiked ball slamming into the earth. "What the fook!?" 

He fumes at the lack of being able to exact revenge on the fiend for practically killing Fury.  The fact that the healers have brought the rogue back to life is some small comfort though.  Still, the fighter is itching to get a move on and find the beast.

Hearing that the creature was some summoned eidilon or whatever, Borric _harumphs_ and puts the cold iron flail away. "So, the creature is not what we thought, huh?  To disappear like that, does it mean the owner is nearby?  Let's find the nefarious puppet master and deal with them proper.  Time's a wasting.  We don't need to let her heal the blasted thing and have it tear poor Fury to shreds again."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## AxeM (Apr 2, 2011)

The Duke: "Can't have poofed too far, I'm it walked here from w'ever it went back to









*OOC:*


Will probably have limited/no posting this Saturday/Sunday


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 3, 2011)

Zelena looks to Borrick, _"My healing will not affect those hiding behind walls... Unless they are in the open, and close, Ral's blessings will not reach them."_

_"I am ready to start this hunt..." _she peers about to see if there are any signs of a caster or the like.

(( Perception 1d20+10=13 Anyway...  ))


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 3, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

Borric looks at Zelena with puzzlement, "Eh? Why would you be wanting to try and heal the beast?  I was referring to the demon's mistress doing the healing, assuming she can even do that sort of thing." 

"I am itching to get another crack at this villain, so how's that tracking coming along?" The last question is directed at those capable of doing such things, because he certainly isn't able. He looks around to see if he notices anything, though.

Perception (1d20+3=17)[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks to Borric, _"My mistake."_ she bows her head in apology, _"I thought you meant the waves of holy energies."_

_"We should start looking through these ruins, might give us more of a clue then out here."_ She then starts by moving to the closest building (M-8) to look about... 

((Stealth 1d20+10=20, Perception 1d20+10=27))

((Is the darker green on the map a building or just a difficult terrain? )) 

[sblock=Zelena's Status]Gnome Cleric 1/Bard 2
*Initiative:* +2 *Perception:* +10
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 19 (13 touch; 17 flat-footed)
*HP:* 26 of 26
*CMB:* +0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +5 *Will:* +7
*In Hand:* Sword and Shield 
*Spells:* *Divine (0-level)* Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize; *(1st level)* Bless (converted to CLW), Protection from Evil, Remove Fear(d) (color notes cast)
*Arcane Spell Slots 0-level* (at will) *1st level*: O O O O (Grease, Silent Image, Vanish)
*Channeling:* 3 of 5 attempts remaining; *Liberation:* 1 of 1 attempts remaining; *Agile Feet* 5 of 5 attempts remaining [/sblock]


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 4, 2011)

Syl follows Zelena's lead and starts moving toward that closest building.


----------



## AxeM (Apr 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Back, any luck tracking where the Eidilon came from?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Apr 5, 2011)

There are three intact buildings two together, one standing alone further down. The first two seem to share a stairwell that ascends to two doorways on the second floors. The lone house's entryway has collapsed, but a hole reveals a staircase descending into the basement which looks like it would grant entry.









*OOC:*


Again my apologies for the slow posting, not been able to snatch much time away from work, no work for months and then everything comes at once and is super urgent - the joys of free lancing.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 5, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

Borric smiles at Zelena, "No worries lass, I can be a rude one at times so forgive me for being crass." 

Looking at the building choices to begin searching for this nefarious summoner, Borric tries to see if there are any windows or such that would provide good vantages over the contract drop point.

He asks, "Do these summoners need to have visual sight on their creatures to recall or control them?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 5, 2011)

_"No worries... I do not hate you. Yet."_ she says the last with a playfulness and joking manner.

She considers Borric's question ((Know: Arcana re summoners 1d20+6=10 Blah... ))


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 5, 2011)

Fury gives up on his spellcasting with a perplexed sigh and a confused knitting of the brows.  "I just don't get this magic stuff.  I thought I saw something different but I'm not sure.  I'll have to practice and see what I can figure out."  He shrugs and looks around.  "So, you figure up there or over there."  He nods and attempts to move up the stairway quietly pausing to listen for sounds of the creature or its master.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 18 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 16
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 6, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

Borric grins at Zelena, "Yet? Really?" 

He gives her a playful swat on her derriere to see if that changes anything.

He asks, "How about now?"

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 6, 2011)

"Oh my," Syl groans, fully expecting to have to try and pull the little gnome off of the warrior.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 6, 2011)

She laughs and then says, and you just do not know if she is joking or not, _"If you value your time with the ladies, you will not do that again... The rumors that could be started..."_

She then turns serious... _"Come now, let us find this caster and his beastie... They are stealing souls and deserve a little payback." _


----------



## toasterferret (Apr 6, 2011)

Falkner just shakes his head at Borric and Zelena's antics, more than ready to pursue to summoner in whatever direction the group thinks best.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Apr 7, 2011)

Careful examination reveals that one of the two houses together, and the basement of the lone house show signs of recent activity. Someone has tracked water up from the basement, and there are several boot prints on the stairway which lead to the house on the right of the pair.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 7, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

Borric laughs and smiles along with Zelena, but his eyes are more wary and he unconsciously covers his genitals with his free hand.

Banter and fooling around being over, he agrees, "Right!  Let's get the fook." 

With two possible choices that appear to be likely, he suggests, "I would rather not fight another battle in a flooded basement unless we have to, so let's try the one with boot traffic up the stairs. Unlesss...."

"Maybe this Summoner is hiding in the one that doesn't appear to be in use.  If there are gangs or squatters using the others, then she would be in that one, no?"

_OOC: Not being wishy-washy.  I am thinking: check the one without tracks first, the one next to it second, the flooded basement 3rd._
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield[/sblock]___________________________




Borric Hawkins


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 7, 2011)

Syl nods in agreement at Borric's plan.  "While we explore the buildings, someone should keep an eye out here on the street, however.  If the bastard sneaks out on us while we are looking in the other direction, well, that would be embarrassing.  Like if a certain gnome kicked a certain warrior in the gonads."


----------



## toasterferret (Apr 7, 2011)

"Embarrassing and inevitable I'd say."  Falkner chimes in.

"let's decide quickly before he gets away.  I agree with Borric's approach."


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 7, 2011)

Since Fury is _already up the stairs_ while his companions below chatter away like monkeys he'll look into the building without tracks first, then make his way to the other.

[sblock=MiniStats][size=+1]Fury[/size] Human Rogue 2 / Bard 1
*Initiative:* +6 *Perception:* +6

*AC:* 18 (14 touch; 14 flat-footed)
*HP:* 25  Current: 16
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +1 *Ref:* +9 *Will:* +2

*In Hand:* rapier[/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Apr 7, 2011)

The Duke Will go with the group quietly spinning his hammer.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 8, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*

Borric quietly mutters under his breath to Syl, "No talking about hitting people in the gonads.  It ain't funny, mate.  There was this time down in the Spread Eagle Lounge where this fat... nevermind, we have work to do.  Fury is going to rush and need saving here in a minute."

He waits with his clanking arse at the bottom of the stairs to see if the scout reports that they should come up.
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* Shield[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 9, 2011)

The gnomish woman follows Fury up the stairs...

(( Stealth 1d20+10=25 ))


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 9, 2011)

"Guess I'll hang back here to be sure the fella and his pet don't try and sneak by us.  I'll yell if I'm eaten."


----------



## toasterferret (Apr 10, 2011)

Falkner stows his silver longsword and instead draws his dueling sword before following behind Borric.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


In case Afg returns soon, tomorrow finds me out of town (yeah, out of   town from being away from home already), driving 18 hours to attend my   brother's wedding.  I will be a tad scarce during the weekend until   returning on Tuesday.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Well I guess I will get this ball rolling after the Holiday weekend but a few things before I do.

Could someone show me the map post? I saw it on here before but now it seems to be gone. And can everyone post their status, I see a few of you do and a few don't. I'm guessing AFg kept them at home as he doesn't post recaps.

And lastly I will be looking into XP updating but wish for everyone to decide whether or not they wish the game to continue. It could be you search high and low but find no one (essentially they escape) to plague the town later and maybe show up for revenge in another game. 

Reason I ask is I have the stats but not what has been used so far by the enemy. I would hate to take an already tough encounter and make it doubly so.

Up to the group so let me know all the above over the weekend and I will go through the thread with a fine toothed comb as it were.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]The last combat map was post #800 back on page 54 but we're in a different situation now since we've gone down the street (as far as I can tell anyway).

At this point, I'm torn about the adventure.  We've kinda lost momentum with AF's absence but I would like finish.  If we did do the quick wrap up without the battle against the bad guy treasure awards would need to be checked (I think AF sometimes piles a big chunk of the treasure from previous encounters on his BBEG).  Also the 2nd levels at least would be able to jump into the new adventure recruiting now. <shrug>  I'd like to know what the rest think.  Continuing would be more XP providing we survived.  That eidolon took Fury to below 0 with only _half_ of its attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Oh it is a tough fight and I hate to do it an injustice. And after looking at XP awards I think everyone is LvL 3 now. 

Last XP given out on March 9th (I believe - I have no notes yet) and most 2nd lvl characters were a little over 300 XP away from 3rd. It's been at least 40 days @ 11 per day = 440 Time XP + encounters not yet awarded (the hammerhead encounter I think).

And that Extra Equipment and all could come out of the time GP I will run the numbers this weekend see how the combine and all. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I would like to continue with Borric, for sure.  But if the boss fight is in a flooded basement again, I will gladly give it a pass.  I was hoping that we had controlled the battlefield for the last encounter to be in the open with room to maneuver, but the stinkin' reach of the critter made that pretty deadly.  And then the blasted thing did not stick around to be killed so we are not finished.

The Eidilon was practically dead I think, so I am not sure it is still around or not for the next encounter.  Particularly if we jump on its mistress right away.  It must only have a few HP remaining maybe?  

But GE is right, we don't have a current map since we left the immediate area from the last one.

Though I do miss AFg, this group was a little crowded with 6 players (I prefer 4 or 5 myself).  We could finish the last combat just for closure purposes, but only if HM can figure things out without too much difficulty.  Who knows, perhaps after Easter AFg will return. 

But if there is a need for our characters to start a new adventure from the DWI, then why bother with closure if we get the awards to make up for things.  Already being 3rd level has shot my fighter 2 levels in this adventure so I don't feel the need to play it just for the XP.[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Apr 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm perfectly willing to go either way with it.  I would like to wrap it up, but i don't really want to miss out on other adventures if this one isnt going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Gerald007 (Apr 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


I would like to try to finish the adventure, but I understand if the momentum has petered out as well.  I am fine with whatever the group decides.  Has anyone heard from AF?


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 23, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] I am all for continuing IF it is not too much of a burden on HM. If HM is able to come up with the info he needs, understands and feels comfortable with continuing the mod, then I am for it. But if it a lot of work for HM, I am fine with calling it as well. Perhaps we find a left over hidden box of some things we might have gotten in some of the abandoned structures we are currently searching.

Wonder what happened to AFG and hope he is doing alright.[/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Apr 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'd prefer to just call it at this point but can finish it out if it's important to people


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 25, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]To summarize:
There are a few who expressed desire to continue, but put conditions on it.  They were also fine with stopping if that was the decision.

There are a few who are undecided and said they would go with either decision. Call those abstaining votes?

One for calling it a day.

Depending how you score it, we have 5 undecided/abstains or go along with the majority and 1 against.  The majority might be the 1 against unless two people are definitely set on continuing.

Do I have it wrong?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 25, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]LOL That sounds exactly right to me.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 25, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]







GlassEye said:


> LOL That sounds exactly right to me.



LOL is correct.  I think I read somewhere that average voter turnout is roughly around 15-20%.  So in actuality the minority always making the majority vote.[/sblock]


----------



## AxeM (Apr 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


This just goes to show you that sometimes every vote matters


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 28, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Update that I forgot to do as this is not listed under my subscriptions as games I DM or play in. So I missed updating you all.

Well I am on page 38 of going over this with a fine tooth comb. I have notes on all the items. And have been checking it with what's on page one. I still need to get through checking XP but I have them listed so far. 

I'm really sorry to say that keeping this going will not be easy. Best and easiest to say the bad guys got away and left no clues behind. The party should feel that they broke up the whole business of soul selling. 

I'm sorry it took so long to figure all this out. I wanted to play out the end fight but I think the party keeping an eye out over their shoulders more  interesting. As well as hoping AFg will make it back from the real world and pick up his villain once more.

Ok call official game end time as the 25th of April.

Will get the XP/GP and treasure list together and post this weekend.

Until then... [/sblock]

The group moves into the empty house but discovers nothing and no one there. They quickly backtrack but lose the trail and the monster. 

They continue to search for an hour more, but turn up nothing.

Returning to Commander Beppe Handso they report what transpired and give him all the locations he asks for. Saying that he will have his men "in large groups" continue to search he rewards the group for putting a stop to the strange creature and it's murderous rampage.

It is late when they each return to the Dunn Wright. They may not have found the person behind all this but tomorrow is another day.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 28, 2011)

Fury is half discouraged and half relieved that they didn't find the mastermind behind the soul stealing ***tards.  Oh, he would have _loved_ to take a little revenge but, he rubs the new pink skin where timely healing kept him from being totally gutted, things may not have gone their way.  And, after hauling all this _stuff_ around he's looking forward to selling it and doing some shopping with his share.

"Not the success I would have liked," he says to his friends and companions, "but we cleaned up the streets a _little_ anyway.  How 'bout we head to the Dunn Wright's back room and divvy up this gear and sell what we don't need?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 28, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Human Male Fighter*









*OOC:*


Are we going to miss out on rewards that were loaded in the boss encounter to make up for being short on earlier ones?






Borric claps Fury on the back, "I'll say.  That fookin' demon almost killed you, imagine what the mistress might have done.  Or maybe she has heard of my reputation as a mage slayer and got her arse out of town." 

He holds out his hand to Falkner, "Well, Cap'n.  You can hand me back my fine guisarme then.  Don't expect you will be needing to borrow it anymore today."

Laden with extra loot, he clanks his way to the Dunn Wright Inn and their treasure sorting pow-wow.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 21 (19 without shield, 19 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 23 Current: 23
*CMB:* +5 *CMD:* 17 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +2 *Will:* +1 (+2 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------



## toasterferret (Apr 29, 2011)

Falkner hands the weapon back to Borric.  "Thanks for the loan, It did come in handy, though I think a lance is more my style..."

He then follows Fury and Borric back toward the Dunn Wright.


----------



## HolyMan (May 4, 2011)

Here we go first the recap...

*Soul Indiscretion Recap:*
Gorged Grindylows CR 5 (1,600XP - 2300GP)
Tresure encounter #1
Mean Little Frogs CR 5 (1,600XP - 2300GP)
Crooked Eels CR 6 (2,400XP - 3,000GP)
Treasure encounter #3
Fish in a Barrel CR 5 (1,600XP - 2,300GP)
Treasure encounter #4
The Demon Revealed CR 3 (800XP - 1,200GP)

XP Summary March 8th quotes

*Treasure:*
Encounter GP = 10,100 gp
Share comes to = 1,683.33 gp

*Time GP:*
Amadeus - 887 gp
Borric - 1,266 gp 
Orlando - 1,403 gp
Sylvain - 1,266 gp
The Duke - 887 gp
Zelenda - 1,381 gp

*Treasure List:*

Thieves Tools 30gp,
Elixir of Hiding 250gp (unidentified).
+1 Chainshirt 1250gp
MW Falchion 375gp
Pesh x 3 60gp 
Stitched Leather Map
Ring of Protection + 1 2000gp, 
MW Greatsword 350gp, 
MW Armored Coat 200gp.
MW Hand Crossbow 400gp, 
2 x MW Dagger 604gp, 
MW Chainshirt 250gp, 
2 doses of Medium Spider Venom (labeled) 300gp, 
Potion of Expeditious Retreat 50gp
MW Heavy Crossbow 350gp 
MW Abacus 50gp
MW Artisans Tools 55gp


----------



## HolyMan (May 4, 2011)

And the XP break down...

[sblock=Sylvain]
1,191 XP to Start

+77 time XP Jan 9th - Jan 19th (11 days @ 7xp/day)

+267 encounter #1 xp awarded Jan 19th

(reached lvl 2)

+77 time XP Jan 20th - Jan 26th (7 days @ 11xp/day)

+267 encounter #2 xp awarded Jan 26th

+253 time xp Jan 27th - Feb 18th (23 days @ 11xp/day)

+300 encounter #3 xp awarded Feb 18th

+187 time xp Feb 19th - March 7th (17 days @ 11xp/day)

+267 encounter #4 xp awarded March 7th

(Note: as of March 8th AFg said total xp was 2,897 - and at this point we are both at same total

+275 time xp March 8th - April 1st (25 days @ 11xp/day)

+232 encounter #5 xp awarded May 3rd

(reached lvl 3)

+360 time xp April 2nd - April 25th (24 days @ 15xp/day)

Total to start 1,191xp
Total for adventure 2,562xp
New total XP 3,753xp[/sblock]
[sblock=Borric]
1,184 XP to Start

+77 time XP Jan 9th - Jan 19th (11 days @ 7xp/day)

+267 encounter #1 xp awarded Jan 19th

(reached lvl 2)

+77 time XP Jan 20th - Jan 26th (7 days @ 11xp/day)

+267 encounter #2 xp awarded Jan 26th

+253 time xp Jan 27th - Feb 18th (23 days @ 11xp/day)

+300 encounter #3 xp awarded Feb 18th

+187 time xp Feb 19th - March 7th (17 days @ 11xp/day)

+267 encounter #4 xp awarded March 7th

(Note: as of march 8th AFg said total xp was 2,890 - I concur)

+275 time xp March 8th - April 1st (25 days @ 11xp/day)

+232 encounter #5 xp awarded May 3rd

(reached lvl 3)

+360 time xp April 2nd - April 25th (24 days @ 15xp/day)

1,184 xp to Start
2,562 xp from adventure
3,746 xp new total[/sblock]
[sblock=The Duke]
0 XP to Start

+77 time XP Jan 9th - Jan 19th (11 days @ 7xp/day)

+267 encounter #1 xp awarded Jan 19th

+49 time XP Jan 20th - Jan 26th (7 days @ 7xp/day)

+267 encounter #2 xp awarded Jan 26th

+161 time xp Jan 27th - Feb 18th (23 days @ 7xp/day)

+300 encounter #3 xp awarded Feb 18th

+119 time xp Feb 19th - March 7th (17 days @ 7xp/day)

+267 encounter #4 xp awarded March 7th

(reached lvl 2)

(Note: as of march 8th AFg said total xp was 1,518 - and at this point we are both at same total)

+275 time xp March 8th - April 1st (25 days @ 11xp/day)

+232 encounter #5 xp awarded May 3rd

+264 time xp April 2nd - April 25th (24 days @ 11xp/day)

0 xp to start
2,278 total xp gained
2,278 new xp total[/sblock]
[sblock=Amadeus]
0 XP to Start

+77 time XP Jan 9th - Jan 19th (11 days @ 7xp/day)

+267 encounter #1 xp awarded Jan 19th

+49 time XP Jan 20th - Jan 26th (7 days @ 7xp/day)

+267 encounter #2 xp awarded Jan 26th

+161 time xp Jan 27th - Feb 18th (23 days @ 7xp/day)

+300 encounter #3 xp awarded Feb 18th

+119 time xp Feb 19th - March 7th (17 days @ 7xp/day)

+267 encounter #4 xp awarded March 7th

(reached lvl 2)

(Note: as of march 8th AFg said total xp was 1,518 - and at this point we are both at same total)

+275 time xp March 8th - April 1st (25 days @ 11xp/day)

+232 encounter #5 xp awarded May 3rd

+264 time xp April 2nd - April 25th (24 days @ 11xp/day)

0 xp to start
2,278 total xp gained
2,278 new xp total[/sblock]
[sblock=Fury]
2,058 XP to Start

+121 time XP Jan 9th - Jan 19th (11 days @ 11xp/day)

+267 encounter #1 xp awarded Jan 19th

+77 time XP Jan 20th - Jan 26th (7 days @ 11xp/day)

+267 encounter #2 xp awarded Jan 26th

+253 time xp Jan 27th - Feb 18th (23 days @ 11xp/day)

+300 encounter #3 xp awarded Feb 18th

(reached lvl 3)

+255 time xp Feb 19th - March 7th (17 days @ 15xp/day)

+267 encounter #4 xp awarded March 7th

(Note: as of march 8th AFg said total xp was 3,888 - and I have 3,880 well there goes my streak. I can not find anything wrong with my numbers)

+375 time xp March 8th - April 1st (25 days @ 15xp/day)

+232 encounter #5 xp awarded May 3rd

+360 time xp April 2nd - April 25th (24 days @ 15xp/day)

2,058 xp to start
2,774 xp gained during adventure
4,832 xp total[/sblock]
[sblock=Zelena]
1,398 XP to Start - Kobold's Keep 

+121 time XP Jan 9th - Jan 19th (11 days @ 11xp/day)

+267 encounter #1 xp awarded Jan 19th

+77 time XP Jan 20th - Jan 26th (7 days @ 11xp/day)

+267 encounter #2 xp awarded Jan 26th

+253 time xp Jan 27th - Feb 18th (23 days @ 11xp/day)

+300 encounter #3 xp awarded Feb 18th

+187 time xp Feb 19th - March 7th (17 days @ 11xp/day)

+267 encounter #4 xp awarded March 7th

(Note: as of march 8th AFg said total xp was 3,152 - and I have 3,148 - 4xp where did they go?!?)

+165 time xp March 8th - March 21st (15 days @ 11xp/day)

(reached 3rd lvl)

+150 time xp March 22nd - April 1st (10 days @ 15xp/day)

+232 encounter #5 xp awarded May 3rd

+360 time xp April 2nd - April 25th (24 days @ 15xp/day)

1,398 xp to start
2,646 xp gained during adventure
4,044 xp new total[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 4, 2011)

Everyone knows to take their Share of Encounter gp (1,683.33) and add it to their time gp.

So for The Duke his total gp gained for this game is

1,683.33
+ 887  
2,570.33

Then you take and can buy from the treasure list. I deleted all the mundane stuff as you could "buy" something but for fluff just say you got it from a gang member.

Any questions let me know.

HM


----------



## GlassEye (May 4, 2011)

HM, your numbers and mine differ.  I'll post up a comparison later.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 4, 2011)

Are the time XPs off due to time zones?  I am somehow always getting one day less than Syl for some reason.  We started both of Afg's adventures at the same time and should be exactly the same I should think.  But Borric is also getting one day less on both adventures. 

Not that I care about a few XP, but it might explain some discrepancies.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 4, 2011)

Out of the treasure, Borric is interested in the following:
+1 Ring of Protection
MWK Chain Shirt
MWK Greatsword

Anyone else want to fight over those items?


----------



## GlassEye (May 4, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> *+275 time xp March 8th - April 1st (25 days @ 15xp/day)*
> 
> 2,058 xp to start
> 2,674 xp gained during adventure
> 4,732 xp total[/sblock]




Found the errors: I shorted myself of two days of time xp and you made a typo in the bolded bit above.  (25 x 15 = 375.)  My total should be 4832 xp.


----------



## GlassEye (May 4, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> Out of the treasure, Borric is interested in the following:
> +1 Ring of Protection
> MWK Chain Shirt
> MWK Greatsword
> ...




No contest from Fury.


----------



## Gerald007 (May 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


Knock yourself out, Borric.  Syl's gonna take his gold and go shopping.


----------



## HolyMan (May 4, 2011)

Moving this up...

*Treasure:*
Encounter GP = 10,100 gp
Share comes to = 1,683.33 gp

*Time GP:*
Amadeus - 887 gp
Borric - 1,266 gp 
Orlando - 1,403 gp
Sylvain - 1,266 gp
The Duke - 887 gp
Zelenda - 1,381 gp

*Treasure List:*

Thieves Tools 30gp,
Elixir of Hiding 250gp (unidentified).
+1 Chainshirt 1250gp
MW Falchion 375gp
Pesh x 3 60gp 
Stitched Leather Map
Ring of Protection + 1 2000gp, 
MW Greatsword 350gp, 
MW Armored Coat 200gp.
MW Hand Crossbow 400gp, 
2 x MW Dagger 604gp, 
MW Chainshirt 250gp, 
2 doses of Medium Spider Venom (labeled) 300gp, 
Potion of Expeditious Retreat 50gp
MW Heavy Crossbow 350gp 
MW Abacus 50gp
MW Artisans Tools 55gp

Highlighted stuff "claimed" just not totally sure if everyone is ok with it yet.



GlassEye said:


> Found the errors: I shorted myself of two days of time xp and you made a typo in the bolded bit above.  (25 x 15 = 375.)  My total should be 4832 xp.




That's what I get for trying to copy/paste everything. 

Will edit that and glad we are good to go. Anyone else wish to check my math. (You'd be smart to do so ).

HM


----------



## Songdragon (May 5, 2011)

Zelena is taking the gold... nothing there is of interest to her... not to mention not small so she cannot use it any ways.

So... *4044 xp (total)* and *3064.33 gp* (total for adventure)

Thanks for the warp up HM.


----------



## HolyMan (May 5, 2011)

Your welcome Songdragon. 

Your totals are correct from this end. Just be sure to list the XP gained for this adventure as 2,646 in it's Adventure log on your character sheet.

Also before you go shopping I am putting together a little (one encounter adventure - for 4) Tentatively called ".. at the Market."

So if you, GE, and perrinmiller wish to go. Then that leaves room for one more character from here to go from the tavern to the Mystic Peral. I'd run the encounter and use it to spring board a lvl2 adventure I have brewing.

Till we are set will just let you all RP at the Inn.

HM


----------



## Gerald007 (May 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'd be in on another adventure, if you want to run it, HM.


----------



## Songdragon (May 6, 2011)

I am game for anything HM...


----------



## HolyMan (May 6, 2011)

Ok I will pm the other judges let them know what I am up to.

So the small group will be...

Glasseye playing Fury
Songdragon playing Zelena
perrinmiller playing Borric
Gerald007 playing Sylvain

Is that alright with everyone?

Also jkason is looking for a 2nd lvl martial type character for his game AxeM? toasterferret? you all up for hopping in a game on the heels of the last?

HM


----------



## GlassEye (May 6, 2011)

Good by me.  (Fury has a wad of cash burning a hole in his belt pouch so sooner the better ).


----------



## perrinmiller (May 6, 2011)

Are we leveling up beforehand?  I will not have time to do this before the weekend.  Actually, I cannot start this before next week in any case with my travel plans.


----------



## Gerald007 (May 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


I have leveled Sylvain, but I will need to do a bit of shopping this evening before being fully prepared.


----------



## HolyMan (May 6, 2011)

Leveling up before hand - *YES
* 
Shopping beforehand - *NO*

This encounter will happen as you are on Arcane Row but before you reach The Mystic Pearl.

It should only take a week to ten days. 

perrinmilller I will hopefully with the other judges permission (have only heard back from one) start this SUN night. That means a couple days intro and RP so the action wouldn't start till TUE/WED that sound ok for you?

HM


----------



## perrinmiller (May 6, 2011)

If I gaff off other games, I can be ready.  That's the rub.   I can level-up Borric and then maybe not get Ariel's next round combat post done.  (I will get this round done later today, GE)


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 6, 2011)

perrinmiller said:


> If I gaff off other games, I can be ready.  That's the rub.   I can level-up Borric and then maybe not get Ariel's next round combat post done.  (I will get this round done later today, GE)




no gaffing off on other games!!


----------



## toasterferret (May 6, 2011)

I'm not sure I'm game for another adventure with Falkner just yet.  I'm actually considering retiring him and rolling a new character.  Just not really feeling this one.  :/


----------



## GlassEye (May 7, 2011)

Well, I for one would be sorry to see Falkner go.  I've enjoyed the interactions that we've had with Fury and Falkner.  But if this character is not as enjoyable as you thought it might be then I understand.

Perrin, I am not in such a hurry to continue that I can't wait until you're available again.  I have other things to keep me busy.  And safe travels!


----------



## AxeM (May 7, 2011)

I've been selected for the wonders of Jury Duty. It's eating all my time so I'm probably not interested in another one right now.

The Duke would like:
+1 Chainshirt 1250gp


----------



## Gerald007 (May 7, 2011)

*OOC:*


Well that is perfect for me, HM.  I will just hold off on doing any shopping for Syl until he get teh new adventure resolved.


----------



## HolyMan (May 7, 2011)

toasterferret said:


> I'm not sure I'm game for another adventure with Falkner just yet.  I'm actually considering retiring him and rolling a new character.  Just not really feeling this one.  :/




Drat could really have used him in jkason's game. NO I know how that feels get a great concept but the play (both role and roll) just isn't right.


Well then the group stands as in give me the weekend to get the feedback and new game should start MON/TUE for...

Fury
Zelena
Borric
Sylvain

Nice neat group of lvl 3 characters

HM


----------



## AxeM (May 7, 2011)

Assuming nobobdy objects to The Duke grabbing the Chain Shirt +1 he will sell his Studded Leather Armor.


----------



## HolyMan (May 7, 2011)

perrinmiller (who I think is on a plane right now) said he too would like the +1 chain shirt. 

So will have to wait till he can post again to see.

HM


----------



## AxeM (May 8, 2011)

I thought he just wanted a MWK Chain shirt. If He wants the +1 Chain Shirt I'm more then happy to let him have it.


----------



## GlassEye (May 8, 2011)

Yeah, Perrin posted a request for the masterwork not the magical.


----------



## HolyMan (May 8, 2011)

Ah sorry bought that it was the +1 for the ring that threw me off. 

If no other takers in the next two three days then I guess it is all yours AxeM.

HM


----------



## toasterferret (May 8, 2011)

Well, If jkason really needs another I suppose I can give him another shot.

Is the recruiting happening in the tavern, or do you just want to throw me a link HM?


----------



## GlassEye (May 8, 2011)

They are still in the tavern, atm.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 10, 2011)

*Borric Hawkins, Male Human Fighter*









*OOC:*


Okay, I leveled him up. Sorry, Scott easier to do. 






Borric keeps his new ring on his finger, stuffs the masterwork chain shirt into his back backpack, and leaves the fine greatsword sheathed over his shoulder.  Laiden with extra loot, he comments, "Cor! This pack is heavy, let's stop by the Mystic Pearl before we get a drink for fook's sake."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 19 (21 with shield, 17 flat-footed, 13 Touch) (w/ +1 Ring)
*HP:* 33 Current: 33
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 18 *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +3 *Will:* +2 (+3 vs. Fear)

*Current Weapon in Hand:* MWK Guisarme[/sblock]___________________________





Borric Hawkins


----------

